# Fenix TK61



## kj75 (Dec 19, 2013)

The new Fenix thrower king!!


----------



## kj75 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.shoudian.org/thread-367605-1-1.html

Coolwhite version 170000 cd distance 824 metres

Neutralwhite version 160000 cd distance 800 metres


----------



## Capolini (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice beam shots. How many lumens is it? I can not read Chinese!

My TK75 still is one of the best overall torches in regards to Flood/Throw combination. The TK61 still looks nice with the PBI it has!

EDIT: Is it 1000 Lumens? I read some of the stats in between the Chinese!!


----------



## ven (Dec 19, 2013)

Google translator.......


Posts by Fenix2008 edited 2013-12-18 18:20​
 In response to the call of the Friends of the majority of the barrel, a Behind the Scenes Fenix ​​today to the history of the strongest long-range tube, a small apology about, today broke the news at a slower pace, Let everyone waiting, I'm sorry! But I'm not parallel, says it will do, ado, I wish we can happily enjoy:

TK61 [FONT=&#23435]overview:[/FONT][FONT=&#23435]1, single[/FONT] XM-L2 U2 [FONT=&#23435]cool white, very bright file[/FONT] 1000 [FONT=&#23435]lumens of light intensity[/FONT] 170000 [FONT=&#23435]Hom [/FONT][FONT=&#23435]la[/FONT][FONT=&#23435] ,[/FONT] 824 [FONT=&#23435]meters range, do not downshift, endurance[/FONT]4 [FONT=&#23435]hours[/FONT] 20 [FONT=&#23435]minutes ([/FONT] 4 [FONT=&#23435]sections[/FONT] 3400mAh18650 [FONT=&#23435], with a[/FONT] 2600mAh [FONT=&#23435]battery life when[/FONT] 3 [FONT=&#23435]hours[/FONT] 23 [FONT=&#23435]minutes ), compatible with[/FONT] TK75 [FONT=&#23435]extend the cylinder and[/FONT] TK76 [FONT=&#23435]rechargeable battery pack, comes with strap, suitable for long search and patrol missions.[/FONT][FONT=&#23435]2, highlight the file[/FONT] 400 [FONT=&#23435]lumens, life[/FONT] 14 [FONT=&#23435]hours, light intensity[/FONT] 56000 [FONT=&#23435]Hom [/FONT][FONT=&#23435]la[/FONT][FONT=&#23435] , a range of[/FONT] 510 [FONT=&#23435]meters.[/FONT][FONT=&#23435]3, the white version of the[/FONT] XM-L2 T6 [FONT=&#23435]in white, very bright file[/FONT] 950 [FONT=&#23435]lumens of light intensity[/FONT] 160000 [FONT=&#23435]Hom [/FONT][FONT=&#23435]la[/FONT][FONT=&#23435] ,[/FONT] 800 [FONT=&#23435]-meter range (in this version are not necessarily listed)[/FONT][FONT=&#23435]4, according to the engineers say, now known major brands in flashlight,[/FONT] TK61 [FONT=&#23435]should be using[/FONT] CREE [FONT=&#23435]company[/FONT] LED [FONT=&#23435]flashlight in the farthest range (either single or multiple pieces) is[/FONT] 700 [FONT=&#23435]meters above the long-range flashlight lightest (with battery weighs[/FONT] 800 [FONT=&#23435]grams) and very bright files longest life (but also increase by extending the way).[/FONT][FONT=&#23435]5, the release date is currently scheduled in January next year.

Edit-apologies for size[/FONT]:sigh:​


----------



## Capolini (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks "Ven". 

The TK61 is pretty impressive to get that much throw with 1000 lumens for a stock light. 

This may not be a great comparison, but my Olight M3X is 1000 lumens and gets about 603m of throw[SB REVIEW]. It does only use 2 x 18650 batteries and I got it for $89! It is an impressive torch to me!

My new torch[modded OSTS TN31 mb] is around 900 to 1000 lumens and its beam distance is 1273 meters! So as I have learned from some of the "scientists" on here[!!!], the lumens can be balanced for flood and throw, my TK75 a great example or they can be applied more heavily in one direction than the other.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like am getting a new Fenix light soon 
But looking at that .gif picture. The TK75 doesn't do a bad job compared with the TK61 and TK76.


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks a bit like Fenix's reply to the Armytek Barracuda - see here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...racuda-XM-L2-U3-Review-(2x-18650-or-4x-CR123)

It will be interesting to see how they stack up against each other.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 19, 2013)

I look forward to pics. of this.

I hope it is SIMILAR in size to the TK75. I would think that it is because according to the "Google" translation it can use the TK75 extender which I already have! :thumbsup:

The M3X is similar to the Armytech Barracuda in regards to "Throw" and batteries[2 X18650].

This Fenix TK61 will out throw both of them[and should- 4 X 18650] if the specs, are correct.

The TK61[ cool white version 824m of throw] will out throw the M3X[603m by SB] by 221m.

TK61 will Out Throw the Barracuda by 163m[This is the median b/w Subwoofer and Selfbuilts specs.] Subwoofer calculated 688m and SB calculated 639m with the "Median" @ 661.

Edit:"Any grammatical error and I must correct it!!" Type "A" personality,,,,I think there are some others on here who also fit that bill!


----------



## Capolini (Dec 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Looks like am getting a new Fenix light soon
> But looking at that .gif picture. The TK75 doesn't do a bad job compared with the TK61 and TK76.



I agree. It is hard to beat the TK-75 for overall balance and performance in its utilization of Flood and Throw. Your only giving up about 100m of throw in comparison to the New TK61 and look how much more flood and overall illumination you get with the TK75.

It still remains my favorite torch.In addition, the TK75 really is not a bulky light[7 1/4"]compared to many others, some of which still can not out perform it.I use it several times a week for 70+ minutes while walking Capo my Siberian. It would be very, very difficult to do that with a TK70, RC40 or any of the Olight SR95 series lights!

With all that said, the TK61 still interests me!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I agree. It is hard to beat the TK-75 for overall balance and performance in its utilization of Flood and Throw. Your only giving up about 100m of throw in comparison to the New TK61 and look how much more flood and overall illumination you get with the TK75.
> 
> It still remains my favorite torch.In addition, the TK75 really is not a bulky light[7 1/4"]compared to many others, some of which still can not out perform it.I use it several times a week for 70+ minutes while walking Capo my Siberian. It would be very, very difficult to do that with a TK70, RC40 or any of the Olight SR95 series lights!
> 
> With all that said, the TK61 still interests me!


Yea, the TK75 is still a beast 
Will shoot some beamshots this weekend, for my TK76 review. Will make comparison shots with the TK70 and TK75. The TK70 will out-throw them, but you got to love
the wide-angle of the TK76  -And indeed, if you have to choose between all three of them, the TK75 is still the winner IMO.


----------



## lionken07 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like another awesome addition to Fenix's line up next month!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 19, 2013)

I could have sworn I posted beamshots in this thread.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Yea, the TK75 is still a beast
> Will shoot some beamshots this weekend, for my TK76 review. Will make comparison shots with the TK70 and TK75. The TK70 will out-throw them, but you got to love
> the wide-angle of the TK76  -And indeed, if you have to choose between all three of them, the TK75 is still the winner IMO.


 
I look forward to your beam shots this weekend. I will check it out!

It is Dark.........Olight M3X tonight,a fine light weight torch!


----------



## kj75 (Dec 20, 2013)

My TK70 was the best Fenix thrower until now, but when I look a the beamshot this light will beat it.
This is after the TK50 the first real thrower with less lumens than other big TK-lights and a small beam.
For throwerfans the TK75 and TK70 are to "floody"

Now Fenix has almost flashlights for every taste and everyone


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

kj75 said:


> My TK70 was the best Fenix thrower until now, but when I look a the beamshot this light will beat it.
> This is after the TK50 the first real thrower with less lumens than other big TK-lights and a small beam.
> For throwerfans the TK75 and TK70 are to "floody"
> 
> Now Fenix has almost flashlights for every taste and everyone



I am hoping this TK61 has the same exact setup in regards to "Step Downs" as the TK35 and the TK75!

The TK35 has a "Timed Step Down" at 25 minutes. The TK75 has a "Timed Step Down" at 20 minutes.Now the good part that not many torches can do! Basically [minus the few second Timed Step Downs] they BOTH can run on MAX for the duration of the battery charge WITHOUT any heat issues detrimental to the torch or the person holding the torch!! :thumbsup:
I have done this dozens of times with both torches!:twothumbs. 

My only other torch that can do this is my Jetbeam BC-40 which has NO step downs and has Two Modes, high at 830 lumens and Low at 130 lumens.

Most of these torches today, regardless of low output or high output seem to have these Step downs after 1, 3 or 5 minutes. They boast about all these lumens , yet you can not use it on max for the duration of the battery charge!

So, I hope the TK61 is like the TK35/TK75 and not like the TK51 and the aforementioned torches that fail to sustain max output for the duration of the battery charge!! 

*EDIT: What the hell is wrong with me??!!!

MY M3X [Olight] can sustain max output for the duration of the battery charge! It does NOT have any step down! :thumbsup:
*


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here it is!! 

Head; 9,6 cm
Body; 5,25 cm
Length; 21,6 cm


Turbo (1000 lumen, 4 u 20 min.), High (400 lumen, 14 u), Mid (130 lumen, 46 u), Low (15 lumen, 300 u)
Strobe (1000 lumen), SOS (130 lumen)
edit; I just pre-ordered it


----------



## mizjif (Dec 20, 2013)

Drool. Where did you pre order this? What is the price on it?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2013)

mizjif said:


> Drool. Where did you pre order this? What is the price on it?


At my Fenix dealer, in The Netherlands. For €154,90


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 20, 2013)

Is Fenix going to actually offer neutral-white, or will they offer cool-white as their 'neutral' option?
5000K is _not _​neutral.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Here it is!!
> 
> Head; 9,6 cm
> Body; 5,25 cm
> ...



Cool!! Looks like the TK75!!! How much is it? My guess is about $229 U.S. Dollars?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

Got it!! $206.63 U.S. Dollars,,,,that would be about $179.00 at Fenix Outfitters w/ promo code!

I will absolutely wait for a review to see if it is like the TK35/TK75,BASICALLY MAX Output minus step downs for duration of the battery.......if not, I have NO interest!

Thanks KJ75/KJ2 for all the info.!

For us Americans!! That is about 8 1/2" long. The TK75 is 7 1/4" long.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 20, 2013)

A good way to categorize the TK61 might be to think of it like this; The TK61 is to the TK75, as the TN31 is to the TN30. Granted, the head is about a centimeter in diameter larger than the TK75. The light is longer as well because the reflector is deeper. The body appears to be close to or the same as the TK75 and TK51.

I doubt that we'll have any worries about thermal issues with this light simply because of the mass of the head. Based on my experiences with similarly sized, single XM-L/XM-L2 lights, there's no reason that this light should require any thermally monitored step-down like the TK51. 

I like the idea of Fenix coming out with a true throw light and I'm eager to see what happens with it. On paper, it handily beats the TN31 XM-L2 and is basically the throw equal of the Olight SR95UT SBT-90! Wow, a Fenix light with that kind of throw but in a smaller, non-proprietorially powered package. 

Lastly, I've noticed that Fenix is making some of the nicest reflectors these days in this price range. All three of my most recent Fenix lights have better reflectors than their Olight and Nitecore counterparts. It will be neat to see what this thing can do!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2013)

And I read at my dealers website, it haves metal reflector


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Here it is!!
> 
> Head; 9,6 cm
> Body; 5,25 cm
> ...


 Wouldn't you want to see a review first?? What happens if it steps down after 5/10/15 minutes and heat may be an issue like the TK51?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Wouldn't you want to see a review first?? What happens if it steps down after 5/10/15 minutes and heat may be an issue like the TK51?



I don't really have a problem with a step-down. If it happens, I always can bump it back up. And I like the idea the light protects itself.
And I bought it online, so I can ship it back within 7 days


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I don't really have a problem with a step-down. If it happens, I always can bump it back up. And I like the idea the light protects itself.
> And I bought it online, so I can ship it back within 7 days



I think Patriot has a good point and will be right. It has a single emitter and massive head so there should not be a thermal issue/step down. The TK75 does not have a thermal step down and it produces 2900 lumens. 

Good luck with it!! Please review it after you get it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Good luck with it!! Please review it after you get it!!!:thumbsup:



I'll see what I can do


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 20, 2013)

Capolini said:


> The TK75 does not have a thermal step down and it produces 2900 lumens.


TK75 steps down to lower mode after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> TK75 steps down to lower mode after about 20 minutes.



You misread my post!!! I said it does NOT have a "Thermal" step down, NOT timed step down! I have the torch! Minus [timed] step down it can utilize maximum output for the duration of the battery charge.About 62 minutes w/3400 mAh Panasonic cells and I got 2h 54min. of Max run time w/ battery kit!

I am sorry to use you as an example. I love how some of you guys pick a sentence out of a post to make a point, when your point is totally invalid and incorrect!


----------



## dc38 (Dec 20, 2013)

Vinhnguyen54. If you are reading this, I believe you have found your 1 MilK CD host here. 160KCD + DEDOME + CURRENT BOOST = TK61VN.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 20, 2013)

ven said:


> Google translator.......
> 
> 
> Posts by Fenix2008 edited 2013-12-18 18:20​
> ...



I am taking a guess here. I read this "Google" translation again! *"In original post"[quoting shrinks paragraph!], *It says at the end of the first line and beginning of second line. "Do not downshift"!!! I think that may mean it does not have a step down! I hope so! Full bore ahead!


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I'll see what I can do



Hi kj2, 

When can i have this throwbeast? When can we order it?

I really want this beast, it looks like the TK75, but with much less lumens, but much more throw.160000 cd.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 21, 2013)

*This is the boss, "Capo". He is responsible for encouraging me to be a Flashaholic!! His favorite torch is the TK75, it enables me to spot the Deer after he gets their scent!!!

The TK61 looks like an awesome possibility for future missions! :thinking::thumbsup:
*


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice, I like Capo...


----------



## wedlpine (Dec 21, 2013)

Will this have an extended run-time kit like the TK75?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 21, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> Will this have an extended run-time kit like the TK75?



I believe so. Look at "Google Translation" post # 4 and it says "compatible with TK75 extend cylinder"!

I have the TK75 W/extension. This TK61 looks like it may be a great torch and a nice addition! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Dec 21, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Nice, I like Capo...



Thank You,,,,he is a fine gentlemen and a "Chick Magnet"!


----------



## Rod911 (Dec 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Here it is!!
> 
> Head; 9,6 cm
> Body; 5,25 cm
> Length; 21,6 cm



Big head. If this has decent heatsinking, I don't see a problem trying to get 6A into the LED for more lumens and throw.

Recently acquired a budget light with a 75mm head and powered by 3*18650. The reflector size is 70mm * 47mm. I thought that was big for a single LED light until I saw this thread.


----------



## den331 (Dec 21, 2013)

Same price as the tk51 http://www.knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-fenix-tk61-xm-l2-u2-led-zaklamp.htm

The Fenix ​​TK61 has not been launched officially. All stated specifications are subject to change. 
soon as new information about this model is available, it will be listed on this page. *Specifications**



LED torch made of aluminum
LED: Cree XM-L 2 U2 with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
Durable finish with type III anodizing
2 switches, ergonomically
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating and a metal reflector. This reflector is provided with a special coating with improved light output.
6 light modes
Turbo (1000 lumens, 4 h 20 min), High (400 lumens, 14 h), Mid (130 lumens, 46 h), Low (15 lumens, 300 h)
Strobe (1000 lumens), SOS (130 lumens)
Range of beam: 824 m according to the ANSI standard
Constant light output by digital control
Operates on 4 18650 Lithium-Ion Batteries
Can stand on the back
Height: 21,6 cm
Thickness: 5.25 cm (body)
Thickness: 9.6 cm (head)
Weight: 600 grams without batteries
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard
Scope of delivery

Lamp
Lanyard
Shoulder Strap
Replacement O-rings
5 year warranty on materials and workmanship*


----------



## martinaee (Dec 21, 2013)

DANNNNNG....

Thanks for finally getting/finding a link that shows the light. That is beastly. I wish there was something next to it for reference or that we could see the emitter.

That thing has a relatively HUGE reflector I assume. After seeing those initial beam-shot pictures I'm wondering if this is TOO much throw lol.

Portable Batman signal?  How much more does this throw than the latest version of the Armytek Barracuda? Also it's a much heavier light being 4 18650's I'm assuming so we have to consider that if you want to buy one. The feel of the Barracuda might be much better in use though the run time is surely less.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 22, 2013)

kj75,
Thank´s for the info and for sharing the link with the comparison between the TK75 and TK61!  The TK61 have a surprisingly amount of sidespill for being a thrower. It´s flood looks far better comparing to most other throwers like the Olight SR95S UT for example.

kj2,
I look forward to see a mini review of it when you receive your TK61!

Capolini,
The Husky Capo realy looks graceful!

Regarding the step down feature, from reading the translation the no shift down sounds like there is no step down at this light. If it is, i hope that it is timebased like on the TK75 so one can run it for full blast in 20 minutes intervals.


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2013)

I have not had the pleasure yet of a modded light,but for me a tk61vn could be my 1st............................ i can only imagine the magic vinh could work on this light.


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2013)

capo that is one nice dog:thumbsup: great pic in the snow


----------



## Luminater (Dec 22, 2013)

I will wait for TK61G? TK65? ... MT-G2 maybe


----------



## y260 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awh man that's a good looking light


----------



## Swede74 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd like to see a diffuser (flip-open style) as an accessory for this light.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 22, 2013)

martinaee said:


> DANNNNNG....
> 
> Thanks for finally getting/finding a link that shows the light. That is beastly. I wish there was something next to it for reference or that we could see the emitter.
> 
> ...



If specs. are accurate it "out throws" the A'tek Barracuda by 163 meters. see post #8 on this thread.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 22, 2013)

ven said:


> capo that is one nice dog:thumbsup: great pic in the snow



Thank you!! He is a beautiful and awesome Dog! He turned me into a Flashaholic!!!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2013)

The TK61 is a competitor with my Olight SR95UT. Although I've to say, I hope it still has some spill, otherwise I might send it back.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 22, 2013)

kj2 said:


> The TK61 is a competitor with my Olight SR95UT. Although I've to say, I hope it still has some spill, otherwise I might send it back.



ALL reflector based LED lights have spill. They will make a focused hot spot surrounded by a slightly less focused corona, with an unfocused spill.

After that, its all a question of degree of each. The head has more depth, so, its going to have LESS spill than say a TK75...but it will still have some spill. The more spill, the less light there is to focus into the hot spot, and the less throw. IE: More spill = less throw.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> ALL reflector based LED lights have spill. They will make a focused hot spot surrounded by a slightly less focused corona, with an unfocused spill.
> 
> After that, its all a question of degree of each. The head has more depth, so, its going to have LESS spill than say a TK75...but it will still have some spill. The more spill, the less light there is to focus into the hot spot, and the less throw. IE: More spill = less throw.


I know how it works, but I've to see it in person.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 22, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I know how it works, but I've to see it in person.



It will probably be similar in appearance to other 1000 L lights with ~ 160 k cd beams.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Release is up/around Jan. 15


----------



## Capolini (Dec 23, 2013)

On this website it says something about January 10th!! I do not read Dutch/Danish or whatever it is! I am assuming that is the release date? 

DEN331 POSTED IT.

http://www.knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-fenix-tk61-xm-l2-u2-led-zaklamp.htm


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Capolini said:


> On this website it says something about January 10th!! I do not read Dutch/Danish or whatever it is! I am assuming that is the release date?
> 
> DEN331 POSTED IT.
> 
> http://www.knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-fenix-tk61-xm-l2-u2-led-zaklamp.htm



Its Dutch, and they expect it in 15 days. The 10th what you read, is about returning-services.


----------



## Swede74 (Dec 23, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Its Dutch, and they expect it in 15 days. The 10th what you read, is about returning-services.



I'm guessing it means you have until January 10 to decide whether to keep the light or send it back. 

bedenk = think, consider ?
tijd = time ?

Am I right? I don't understand a word of spoken Dutch, but when I come across it in writing it is often surprisingly decipherable - to a degree. 

I didn't mean to derail the thread, so back on topic: I can't wait for this light to become available, and for the funds needed for a purchase to accumulate on my bank account. It could very well become my first multiple Li-ion cell light.


----------



## Lightning Bub (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice looking light! I like it!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> I'm guessing it means you have until January 10 to decide whether to keep the light or send it back.
> 
> bedenk = think, considerate ?
> tijd = time ?
> ...


Quite good 
Yea, if you purchase now, you can decide to ship it back till 10th of January.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 23, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Quite good
> Yea, if you purchase now, you can decide to ship it back till 10th of January.



I go order it now. Sort of TK75 look, but with much more throw. 800 meters plus!! WOW!

But what are the brightneslevels/modes?

Hope it has a very low moonmode.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 23, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> I go order it now. Sort of TK75 look, but with much more throw. 800 meters plus!! WOW!
> 
> But what are the brightneslevels/modes?
> 
> Hope it has a very low moonmode.



I am also curious about what the modes will be, but i can tell for sure that there is not going to include a moonlight mode. Unfortunately and to the best of my knowledge, Fenix does not use moonlight modes on any of their flashlights.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> I go order it now. Sort of TK75 look, but with much more throw. 800 meters plus!! WOW!
> But what are the brightneslevels/modes?
> Hope it has a very low moonmode.


Those are mentioned at the specs section. :fail:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 23, 2013)

I definitely like the looks and design of this so far. It is great to see Fenix producing a true thrower and this light seems ripe for modding. A de-domed XP-G2 on copper would already have a nice overdrive with the stock driver in this light and would probably increase the candela 400-500% over the stock XM-L2 with dome.


----------



## gsteve (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok apparently i know nothing about lumens. I thought more was better , how can this now king o thro be 1,000 lumens??? And why not crank up the lums if there is room to do so?


----------



## den331 (Dec 23, 2013)

i'm just curious with the TK61 it has a single XML-U2 @ 1000Lumens and super long throw. maybe you could have a Tunnel vision effect with this light? just like patriot36 reviewed the SR90 lack of spill
hmmm...


----------



## Capolini (Dec 23, 2013)

den331 said:


> i'm just curious with the TK61 it has a single XML-U2 @ 1000Lumens and super long throw. maybe you could have a Tunnel vision effect with this light? just like patriot36 reviewed the SR90 lack of spill
> hmmm...




Watch these "Beam Shots" 50 times like I did and you will get a better idea. It looks like it has enough Spill for me!

KJ75 PUT THIS IN POST #2!!

http://www.shoudian.org/thread-367605-1-1.html


----------



## den331 (Dec 23, 2013)

thanks. are you getting this tk61? =)


Capolini said:


> You misread my post!!! I said it does NOT have a "Thermal" step down, NOT timed step down! I have the torch! Minus [timed] step down it can utilize maximum output for the duration of the battery charge.About 62 minutes w/3400 mAh Panasonic cells and I got 2h 54min. of Max run time w/ battery kit!
> 
> I am sorry to use you as an example. I love how some of you guys pick a sentence out of a post to make a point, when your point is totally invalid and incorrect!


----------



## den331 (Dec 23, 2013)

i think you can run 2x 18650 at turbo mode with out any problem because the cells are not over driven the draw of current because it uses only 1 LED module.
unlike the TK75 you can run 2 cells but if you put in on turbo the over current draw from the 2 cells might ruin your cells because the TK75 uses 3 LED module . just my opinion


----------



## Sway (Dec 23, 2013)

den331 said:


> i'm just curious with the TK61 it has a single XML-U2 @ 1000Lumens and super long throw. maybe you could have a Tunnel vision effect with this light? just like patriot36 reviewed the SR90 lack of spill
> hmmm...



You don't want a lot of spill with a light designed for throw. Bright spill will make your pupils contract to regulate the light entering the retina thus reducing the return of light your eyes receive from the target at the end of your beam. 

*"Grandmother, what big eyes you have!" "All the better to see with, my child."*


----------



## Bullyson (Dec 23, 2013)

..................


----------



## Bullyson (Dec 23, 2013)

Where are you guys seeing this light for sale? There's no links.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 23, 2013)

Bullyson said:


> Where are you guys seeing this light for sale? There's no links.



Start at the beginning of the thread for beam shots, post #2. It is not on the websites yet with exception of the one by the op[China] and post #39 the Netherlands dealer website. Fenix outfitters in Broken arrow, OK. does not list it yet, but they told me they will have it in the middle to late January.


----------



## den331 (Dec 23, 2013)

thanks


Sway said:


> You don't want a lot of spill with a light designed for throw. Bright spill will make your pupils contract to regulate the light entering the retina thus reducing the return of light your eyes receive from the target at the end of your beam.
> 
> *"Grandmother, what big eyes you have!" "All the better to see with, my child."*


----------



## martinaee (Dec 23, 2013)

gsteve said:


> Ok apparently i know nothing about lumens. I thought more was better , how can this now king o thro be 1,000 lumens??? And why not crank up the lums if there is room to do so?



Throw has *almost* nothing to do with raw lumen output. The intensity of a light (candela) relates to how the actual lumen output (beam of light) is focused using either a reflector or optic. This is why you literally could have a 4000 lumen light and this 1000 lumen light and shine them both directly in your eyes from say 50 feet and the 1000 lumen TK61 will appear much brighter and more intense; more light is actually entering your eye as it is much more tightly focused.

This TK61 looks like it will have a relatively huge reflector compared to the xm-l2 die size. This will help tremendously in making this an extremely long range throwing flashlight. You don't always need to light up a city block and in some ways a light like this works better than lights that put out 3000 or more lumens. At 1000 lumens on an xm-l2 using 4 18650's this light will have great run times. I am impressed.

(Oh and it tailstands--- great power-outage light)


----------



## kj75 (Dec 24, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Throw has *almost* nothing to do with raw lumen output. The intensity of a light (candela) relates to how the actual lumen output (beam of light) is focused using either a reflector or optic. This is why you literally could have a 4000 lumen light and this 1000 lumen light and shine them both directly in your eyes from say 50 feet and the 1000 lumen TK61 will appear much brighter and more intense; more light is actually entering your eye as it is much more tightly focused.
> 
> This TK61 looks like it will have a relatively huge reflector compared to the xm-l2 die size. This will help tremendously in making this an extremely long range throwing flashlight. You don't always need to light up a city block and in some ways a light like this works better than lights that put out 3000 or more lumens. At 1000 lumens on an xm-l2 using 4 18650's this light will have great run times. I am impressed.
> 
> (Oh and it tailstands--- great power-outage light)



You're right martinaee.
One of my best throwers (LiteXpress LXSP 102, only € 29,99) has just 210 lumens.


----------



## stienke (Dec 24, 2013)

Seems a very impressive light but I own a K40vn and I think I don't need a thrower like this , maybe someone can do in the future some beamshots between the K40 and TK61.
I still like the TK75 more because it's shorter and more overall lumens , I hope Fenix will introduce in the future a TK61 with a high powered MT-G led , a wall of light and very good color rendition.
The head is big enough for the led and it will give resonable throw I think , and four 18650's can handle the Amp's that is need for full output of the led.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 24, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Why not the same UI as the TK51 with momentary on button?


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 24, 2013)

kj75 said:


> You're right martinaee.
> One of my best throwers (LiteXpress LXSP 102, only € 29,99) has just 210 lumens.



Hi kj2,

You also have the LiteXpress LXSP 102?

I have. it throws far. but what reaches further, your TK75, or the LiteXpress LXSP 102?

When you have buyed it? Im sorry for going a bit offtopic.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 24, 2013)

Throw (ansi) of the LiteXpress is 580 meters, TK75 (new) 690 meters. But in real life, due to the small beam, it seems they'll reach the same distance. Looking forward to see the TK61 in real life because a small beam reaches (for human eyes) further.....


----------



## kj2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Have canceled my pre-order. Already having, a not used that much, Olight SR95UT.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 26, 2013)

Got my OSTS TN31mb a few hours ago!! 

Certified at 470Kcd- 1371m/1500Yards/ .85 miles of throw!!!

Darkness in an hour!!


----------



## den331 (Dec 27, 2013)

tk75 looks better than the tk61


----------



## kj2 (Dec 28, 2013)

den331 said:


> tk75 looks better than the tk61


+1


----------



## Capolini (Dec 28, 2013)

den331 said:


> tk75 looks better than the tk61



+2

,,,Although Looks Can Be deceiving[!] , the TK75 is still my favorite torch and IMO is an overall more diversified and well balanced torch than its Two Brothers above!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 28, 2013)

Capolini said:


> +2
> 
> ,,,Although Looks Can Be deceiving[!] , the TK75 is still my favorite torch and IMO is an overall more diversified and well balanced torch than its Two Brothers above!!! :thumbsup:



The TK61 is bigger, because of the enormously deep and wide reflector, for the great throw it have.

Still some weeks, before i have it. Cannot wait sadly enough.


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Dec 28, 2013)

TN32 1702 lumen at 727 meters. 
TK61 1000 lumen and 800-824 meters. 
So what did Thrunite do differently that their TN32 at 1702 lumens can't out distance the TK61 at 1000 lumens. I thought the TN32 already had all the right stuff to make it the bad boy on the block. Since they use the TK extenders, and if I can get someone to do some modding for me, this may very well be my next light.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 28, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> TN32 1702 lumen at 727 meters.
> TK61 1000 lumen and 800-824 meters.
> So what did Thrunite do differently that their TN32 at 1702 lumens can't out distance the TK61 at 1000 lumens. I thought the TN32 already had all the right stuff to make it the bad boy on the block.



The TK61 has a larger reflector.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 28, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> TN32 1702 lumen at 727 meters.
> TK61 1000 lumen and 800-824 meters.
> So what did Thrunite do differently that their TN32 at 1702 lumens can't out distance the TK61 at 1000 lumens. I thought the TN32 already had all the right stuff to make it the bad boy on the block. Since they use the TK extenders, and if I can get someone to do some modding for me, this may very well be my next light.



Apparently the TK61 has all the RIGHT STUFF in terms of serious kick *** reflector design. Seeing those beam shots this thing must look like a true light saber when there are ANY particulates in the air (hehe... I can only imagine this light in fog). 

Am I the only one who thinks this TK61 kind of looks like a serious direct 18650 "upgrade" to the TK41? I have always wanted a TK41 actually. Hopefully they don't do away with that 8 aa format. In a year or so I could see an "xm-l3" in a TK41 being really awesome.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Dec 28, 2013)

I like the TK61, but what I don't like is how it looks. Personally I think it will look a lot better if there was some heat sink fins on the side of the reflector like the TK75.

What I do want Fenix to do is to make a TK series light with a quad XM-L2 similar to the RC40, but uses the TK75 extension kit battery style body and UI similar to Olight Baton series and integrate it to two side buttons.

Hold power button from off to comes on in low mode.
One click comes on in last memory mode.
Double click comes on in Turbo.
Click mode from on to cycle mode L->M->H->T.
Hold mode button from off to get momentary strobe.
Double click and hold mode button to lock out light then do the same to unlock the light.

That will be the light I want, but I don't think it is going to happen....


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 28, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> TN32 1702 lumen at 727 meters.
> TK61 1000 lumen and 800-824 meters.
> So what did Thrunite do differently that their TN32 at 1702 lumens can't out distance the TK61 at 1000 lumens. I thought the TN32 already had all the right stuff to make it the bad boy on the block.


Well, not really. Thrunite's lux/distance specs were always off. In real life TN32 does about 270 klux/1m, that's 100 klux/1m more than TK61.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 28, 2013)

> Capolini
> 
> KJ75 PUT THIS IN POST #2!!
> 
> http://www.shoudian.org/thread-367605-1-1.html




Thank you for the comparison link!


----------



## Capolini (Dec 29, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Thank you for the comparison link!


 Your welcome!! We can both Thank *KJ75!* 

I am too much of a perfectionist!! I must have "edited" on 90% of my "599" posts....this short post included!


----------



## martinaee (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow those pics showing the TK75, TK76, and TK61 are awesome. 

Does anybody know what those handles they have screwed onto the lights are? Are those custom made or can you buy those somewhere online? Those look awesome and look like you could attach them to a TK41 all the way up to the bigger TK75 thickness lights. Maybe even the RC40. I'd love to know if somebody knows.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Dec 29, 2013)

For the record, guys, the TN32 checks in at 271kcd @1yd and 226.5kcd @ 1m bone stock. Fenix has nothing on ThruNite when it comes to the king of throwers. Even the Olight SR95S does "only" 250kcd. Fenix has some work to do yet if they want the title for longest throwing LED production light. I will say that the TK61 has fantastic modding potential if a modder like Vihn or TomE gets their hands on it. That reflector is huge!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 29, 2013)

No, TN32 scored 226kcd (1cd=1lux/1m). Equally bright TK61 (modded) should be close to 290kcd.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 30, 2013)

_Am I the only one who thinks this TK61 kind of looks like a serious direct 18650 "upgrade" to the TK41? I have always wanted a TK41 actually. Hopefully they don't do away with that 8 aa format. In a year or so I could see an "xm-l3" in a TK41 being really awesome.[/QUOTE]

_*IMO its more an upgrade to the TK50, a bigger light with deep reflector and "only" 255 lumens.
Its like TK35 > more lumens, less throw than TK50
TK75 > more lumens, less throw than TK61*


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all,

Will the difference in intensity between the TK75 and the TK61, be clearly visible in reality ?

When you shine them side by side at an object in the distance, and between the 2 hotspots? At highest mode/turbo mode?

I hope this will be great. Hope this will be an really impressive light.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 30, 2013)

Post #2!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3-Fenix-TK61&p=4342494&viewfull=1#post4342494


----------



## martinaee (Dec 30, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will the difference in intensity between the TK75 and the TK61, be clearly visible in reality ?
> 
> ...



If it's far enough away yes. Look at the size of the reflector on the TK61. That thing will put more light on a single really far away target than the TK75 can.

Some will love that and some will prefer a more light-it-all-up approach the TK75 offers (and then some on here will just buy both lol) (cries at own empty pockets)


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 30, 2013)

Static version

TK61 CW





TK61 NW





TK75


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 31, 2013)

1 I hope it will reach farther tthan a car highbeam.

2 I cannot find pictures of the whole reflector, are there now pictures to find on the internet?

3 I hope the difference in brightness, intensity,between the TK75, and the TK61, will be more clearly than the little difference between the old 2600 ,92000 kcd TK75, and the new 2900 lumen, 119000 Kcd TK75.


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome beam shots phantom23 very impressive,like the nw too.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 31, 2013)

JohnnyMac said:


> For the record, guys, the TN32 checks in at 271kcd @1yd and 226.5kcd @ 1m bone stock. Fenix has nothing on ThruNite when it comes to the king of throwers. Even the Olight SR95S does "only" 250kcd. Fenix has some work to do yet if they want the title for longest throwing LED production light. I will say that the TK61 has fantastic modding potential if a modder like Vihn or TomE gets their hands on it. That reflector is huge!



That[Thrunite has more throw] may be true! However, it would be hard pressed to find a better stock light with the "combination of throw and flood" as the TK75. 

Furthermore, Thrunite has NOTHING over Fenix when it comes to their warranties! :thinking: The communication, commitment and convenience of Three National Distributors is not to common with other Flashlight manufacturers! Fenix Outfitters have been more than accommodating with some early issues that I had! A free replacement for what turned out to be a minor issue for 10 month old torch!!

I know Johnny you were specifically talking about throw!! 

Happy New Year,,,,I will see you in Seattle on June 4th!!! :twothumbs

*KEEP ON LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS!!*


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 5, 2014)

I LOVE that NW TK61, just like my TK20


----------



## 18650 (Jan 6, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Is Fenix going to actually offer neutral-white, or will they offer cool-white as their 'neutral' option? 5000K is _not _​neutral.


 5000K neutral white sounds perfect.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 8, 2014)

Look at those beam pics. The neutral version is definitely quite a bit warmer.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 9, 2014)

Any more word on when these will actually be available?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> Any more word on when these will actually be available?


No, because it isn't released yet official.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> No, because it isn't released yet official.



That explains why no dealers have said anything yet, thanks.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 20, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Release is up/around Jan. 15



kj2,

Do you know anything about the release date?


----------



## kj75 (Jan 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> kj2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not the same UI as the TK51 with momentary on button?
> ...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> kj2,
> 
> Do you know anything about the release date?



Not really. I expect it in February.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 20, 2014)

ven said:


> Awesome beam shots phantom23 very impressive,like the nw too.





firelord777 said:


> I LOVE that NW TK61, just like my TK20



+1!!!! Looks perfect. I really don't see a need for "more" lumens on the CW version.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anybody know if there is a step down to the TK61? For a single xm-l2 I would hope not as it looks like a pretty big light. Apart from the crazy throw it's not exactly a lumen monster for its size compared to other lights these days.

If it doesn't step down for me personally it will be much more interesting. Sadly, It seems nobody makes a light these days that doesn't step down. :ironic: Am I the only one who would be more willing to take a heavier light just so there is more mass to prevent stepping down? Chunk down as many fins near the head as is necessary.

_*EDIT:*_ Never mind I saw that it "doesn't downshift" in the translated over view on the first page. Awesome. Does that mean you could effectively run it for 8 hours at 1000 lumens with no drop if you are using the TK75 extender? Sweet.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 23, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Does anybody know if there is a step down to the TK61? For a single xm-l2 I would hope not as it looks like a pretty big light. Apart from the crazy throw it's not exactly a lumen monster for its size compared to other lights these days.
> 
> If it doesn't step down for me personally it will be much more interesting. Sadly, It seems nobody makes a light these days that doesn't step down. :ironic: Am I the only one who would be more willing to take a heavier light just so there is more mass to prevent stepping down? Chunk down as many fins near the head as is necessary.
> 
> _*EDIT:*_ Never mind I saw that it "doesn't downshift" in the translated over view on the first page. Awesome. Does that mean you could effectively run it for 8 hours at 1000 lumens with no drop if you are using the TK75 extender? Sweet.



You can read it in the new catalog too.
"Runs over 4 hours on *turbo*" and by the TK75 "pushes for 4 hours on *High*"


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 25, 2014)

Can i order my Fenix TK61 in a few weeks?

The wait is getting to long.

I really want this throw monster.

I want a light, that can beat all carhighbeams in intensity.

Even the TK75 has problems, to even win of a simple halogen carhighbeam, i compared.

While many said, that the TK75 could easily win it of a standard halogen carhighbeam.

I think you need far over 100000 cd to beat carhighbeams, and the RC40, and the TK61 can do that job easily i think.

What you all think about that here on candlepowerforums?

Any guesses?

Best regards,

Remco


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jan 25, 2014)

Fenix TK 61 and the Thrunite Tn 32 and the Supbeam K50 the Rivals for a Beamshot Comparison in Spring 2014, than I will decide!
The Fenix TK 61 will have a very big head(96mm) diameter, that makes the Throw from only 1000 Lumen.
The Tn 32 is not so big(79mm) diameter, but 1700 Lumen.
My vote till now is the Thrunite Tn 32, but not final!
Best Greets from Hannover


----------



## martinaee (Jan 25, 2014)

No TK61 show. Actually a lot of the lights they have in the 2014 catalog weren't show. Probably they are finalizing them and weren't ready to show final versions.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 25, 2014)

Damn Fenix...pumping out the new models! TK32 looks really cool if you need color modes.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 25, 2014)

Ernst from Germany said:


> Fenix TK 61 and the Thrunite Tn 32 and the Supbeam K50 the Rivals for a Beamshot Comparison in Spring 2014, than I will decide!
> The Fenix TK 61 will have a very big head(96mm) diameter, that makes the Throw from only 1000 Lumen.
> The Tn 32 is not so big(79mm) diameter, but 1700 Lumen.
> My vote till now is the Thrunite Tn 32, but not final!
> Best Greets from Hannover



I can tell you right now the TN32 will easily out throw the TK61. 230Kcd compared to 170Kcd for the TK61.

I have the TN32,,,,,,,was considering the TK61 but when I saw that I could get the TN32 for $ 150 and it was already released,,,it was a no brainer! Just checked the K50. It has 144.4Kcd and 1610 lumens.The TN32 will out throw both and has more lumens!

Ernst,,,,,,,,it is a very nice light and you will not be disappointed! :thumbsup:

My favorite"stock" light is still the TK75!  It would not be fair to compare any of these to my modded torches,,,,,different league.

Guten tag,,,vegates!

Did you ever hear of Kindenheim, Germany? My girlfriends Mother was born there.It is about 30k west of worms and I am guessing about a 3 hour drive from Frankfurt,southwest of Frankfurt!


----------



## martinaee (Jan 26, 2014)

The one thing I LOVE about the TK61 thought which apparently no lights seem to do these days is that it is a pretty dang heavy light and they didn't try to go TOO crazy with the lumens. 1000 for an xm-l2 is reasonable.

No step down which is fantastic. You can run the TK75 at 1000 or so, but you aren't going to get this kind of throw. I honestly am sick of step downs when lights could simply be more massive and with more surface area to cool the light and keep them from stepping down. Or with a really good heatsink off of the led like the TN32 has. Even that light steps down though and I would rather have the highest mode on the light be good for at least a few hours.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jan 26, 2014)

Hallo Capolini
Thanks for your answer, the TN32 is in stock and not too expensive.
My great wish is the Armytek Grizzly, is not in stock.The Solarforce s2200 is also in my brain.
In Germany we say" A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" 
The TN32 is a very fat sparrow.
Best greetings from Hannover, later i will look for Kinderheim Deutschland


----------



## Capolini (Jan 26, 2014)

Ernst from Germany said:


> Hallo Capolini
> Thanks for your answer, the TN32 is in stock and not too expensive.
> My great wish is the Armytek Grizzly, is not in stock.The Solarforce s2200 is also in my brain.
> In Germany we say" A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"
> ...



ok!! Kindenheim NOT Kinderheim!!!


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 26, 2014)

martinaee said:


> The one thing I LOVE about the TK61 thought which apparently no lights seem to do these days is that it is a pretty dang heavy light and they didn't try to go TOO crazy with the lumens. 1000 for an xm-l2 is reasonable.
> 
> No step down which is fantastic. You can run the TK75 at 1000 or so, but you aren't going to get this kind of throw. I honestly am sick of step downs when lights could simply be more massive and with more surface area to cool the light and keep them from stepping down. Or with a really good heatsink off of the led like the TN32 has. Even that light steps down though and I would rather have the highest mode on the light be good for at least a few hours.



I agree about its great that the TK61 does not steps down in effect. I don't either like lights that steps down. I'd rather have lights that are more massive and with more surface area to cool them so they can sustain high output over longer time without stepping down. 

I already have my TK75-L2 that has excellent throw, so I don't really have any need for the TK61, but I have to say that this light interests me. Now I hope that we will see a review if this light soon!


----------



## kj75 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some more pics of the TK61..........and many others...

http://www.superfonarik.ru/article_...zor-vystavki-SHOT-Show-2014--Fonari--CHast--1


----------



## kj75 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will this be the first Fenix that hits (visible) the trees on my workplace (400 meters away)????
My TK70 could not......


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 30, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Will this be the first Fenix that hits (visible) the trees on my workplace (400 meters away)????My TK70 could not......


My TK75 and Fenix RC40, can easily lit up trees at more than 400 meters distance, if its clear outside and dry air.Im sure the TK61 can lit up trees at more than 600 meters distance, its beam distance is over 800 meters.But when can i order it?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 30, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Some more pics of the TK61..........and many others...
> 
> http://www.superfonarik.ru/article_...zor-vystavki-SHOT-Show-2014--Fonari--CHast--1



Thanks! Odd that the TK61 wasn't shown in Going Gear's video.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 30, 2014)

I feel like I just looked at hundreds of pictures of porn... flashlight porn. 

I want something from every company shown in those pics.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 31, 2014)

_My TK75 and Fenix RC40, can easily lit up trees at more than 400 meters distance, if its clear outside and dry air.

_And if its totally dark outside.... That's the biggest problem in my region


----------



## kj75 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Thanks! Odd that the TK61 wasn't shown in Going Gear's video.



That means IMO the lights are ready to be released soon


----------



## druidmars (Jan 31, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I feel like I just looked at hundreds of pictures of porn... flashlight porn.
> 
> I want something from every company shown in those pics.



Agree! I was drooling!!


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 31, 2014)

kj75 said:


> That means IMO the lights are ready to be released soon



I now really want have the TK61 , when can i order it=


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 31, 2014)

That reflector of the Fenix TK61 is HUGE!

That will give enormous throw.

When can i have it, order it.


----------



## Luminater (Jan 31, 2014)

I love this light if It's MT-G2.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 1, 2014)

Luminater said:


> I love this light if It's MT-G2.



The TK61? It's going to be using an xm-l2 with cool white or neutral white tint variants. From what I hear the MT-G2 has insane output, but the xm-l2 is pretty much where it's at right now in terms of peak efficacy.


----------



## swan (Feb 1, 2014)

The MTG2 has a much larger led surface area and therefore will only throw approx half the lux. Im not quite sure why they went for such a long run time and only 1000lm when this was designed with 90mm+ head . I think they should of made it like my tk75 with a turbo mode say 1500 lumen and the 1000 lumen setting as high, then the lux figure on turbo would be around 250000 lux- class leader, fenix quality.


----------



## Best Flashlight (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey have you checked out the Nitecore SRT? I picked one up a few months ago and have been pleased with it. I was looking for something compact with a good flood. This light seems to work perfect for what I need.


----------



## 18650 (Feb 1, 2014)

swan said:


> The MTG2 has a much larger led surface area and therefore will only throw approx half the lux. Im not quite sure why they went for such a long run time and only 1000lm when this was designed with 90mm+ head . I think they should of made it like my tk75 with a turbo mode say 1500 lumen and the 1000 lumen setting as high, then the lux figure on turbo would be around 250000 lux- class leader, fenix quality.


 There's no way you can do that with a single XM-L2. 1000 is about the max you can do without melting the LED.


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 1, 2014)

18650 said:


> There's no way you can do that with a single XM-L2. 1000 is about the max you can do without melting the LED.



Not so...the XM-L2 is only rated for 3 amps, but it can run 6-7 amps. Vinh has multiple lights on offer, with XM-L2, that do 1400-1600 lumens. And given the size of the TK61, there is plenty of mass to keep it reasonably cool for a long period.


----------



## swan (Feb 1, 2014)

18650 said:


> There's no way you can do that with a single XM-L2. 1000 is about the max you can do without melting the LED.


3 amps on aluminium pcb and 6amps on copper and up to 1800 led lumens. Just check out the new tn-32 its driven at 6amps and 1700lmns.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 1, 2014)

Even if you can crank the xm-l2 up way higher with intricate thermal heat-sinks I think Fenix is going the right way. The TN32 does more than 1700 lumens apparently (otf I don't know), but it's not like it doesn't step down from what I read or is sustained for four hours like the highest mode on the TK61 will be. I talked about this earlier, but I am getting sick of step down being a common thing in the high performance flashlight industry recently. I'd rather makers make lights that reasonably push the leds so that you still get great output, but keep the light cool.

Come on guys. Who here is actually going to be let down by 1000 lumens of light and at least 800 meters of throw. Do you live in the Death Valley salt flats and need to see something coming from 3 miles away? 

You know the Fenix E40? Imagine that light with more than 4 times the brightness and with even more focus and the option of a neutral-tinted beam and no step down for 4 hours... that's going to be the TK61. Sounds like a winner to me.

I hate arguments where people dismiss very high quality lights because there happens to be a light out there where the same emitter is driven a bit harder so it MUST be superior! * ಠ_ಠ*
Where is that awesome "lumens vs # of posts on cpf" graph somebody made a few weeks ago


----------



## 18650 (Feb 1, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Not so...the XM-L2 is only rated for 3 amps, but it can run 6-7 amps. Vinh has multiple lights on offer, with XM-L2, that do 1400-1600 lumens. And given the size of the TK61, there is plenty of mass to keep it reasonably cool for a long period.


 Interesting. Any idea how it might affect the life of the emitter? I have a couple of lights that drive them at slightly above 3A and the body already gets quite toasty.


----------



## swan (Feb 1, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Even if you can crank the xm-l2 up way higher with intricate thermal heat-sinks I think Fenix is going the right way. The TN32 does more than 1700 lumens apparently (otf I don't know), but it's not like it doesn't step down from what I read or is sustained for four hours like the highest mode on the TK61 will be. I talked about this earlier, but I am getting sick of step down being a common thing in the high performance flashlight industry recently. I'd rather makers make lights that reasonably push the leds so that you still get great output, but keep the light cool.
> 
> Come on guys. Who here is actually going to be let down by 1000 lumens of light and at least 800 meters of throw. Do you live in the Death Valley salt flats and need to see something coming from 3 miles away?
> 
> ...


I am certainly not dismissing anything here, infact i am so impressed with the tk75 i want am going to buy this light[in neutral] when its available. My main point was with a turbo level -its a bonus , there is nothing stopping you running it on the 1000lm level for four hrs if you choose.


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 2, 2014)

This light doesn't excite me. It's almost pure spot. To get that much distance with only 1000 lumens, it's going to have a tightly focused spot. I still like hte older TK70 with 2200 lumens and a 720 meter rating. The RC40 is also impressive at 3500 lumens and I think a 710 meter rating. So halve that being my general rule of thumb and these are putting out a pretty good wall of light at 300-400 meters... I like more light than a full moon on a clear night as the spec calls for. The RC40 will be having a large beam also, good for searching, with a slightly longer range than the TK75, though it's a much larger light.
I used to be impressed with just distance, but then realised that a lot of the time I couldn't see anything outside the tiny focused spot of light. Good for seeing into shadows that a more floody light washes out, but not so good seeing an overall picture. It a balance and what you're using the light for. I have a couple lihts I wish were a bit more focused. My SF R1 for instance. 700 lumens, but only a bit of 15,000 candla. Very floody light, good for some things but a bit limited for others. Same for the UNR Commander. Though, that's why I have two lights at night.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 2, 2014)

Well for it's intended purpose of VERY long range it will do very well. Look at those beam shots between the TK75 and TK61. If you look at the actual hotspot it looks like a full stop brighter than the TK75. The point is that at even further distances you'd see that the TK75 falls apart and the TK61 would definitely still be able to resolve what is actually out there. If you are talking about 700-800 meters even the super tight beam of the TK61 is already really large and quite spread out at that point.

If you are actually someone who would use the crazy reach of a light like this it will outperform the TK75. I'd like to see somebody test this out in Colorado or Afghanistan. Somewhere where you literally might need to see something hundreds of meters away on a mountain side. If you never need to see something more than 100 meters away this probably isn't the light for you. Although I'd argue on 400 lumens it could still be a fantastic all-around larger light. It's not like a tight beam stops you from doing what needs to be done when you need a flashlight. And it would make a fantastic power-outage light ceiling bouncing. If you have a laptop or whatever charged and put this on a desk you can keep working with 1000 lumens of light.


----------



## swan (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes it is pure spot, thats why i like it. I like to collect all types of lights and l already have the tk75 2900lm model but the tk 61 does something the rc40 tk70 or tk75 cant- put out 170000cd for 4 hrs.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 2, 2014)

Is there a diffuser out there that would fit the TK61? I know Olight had some custom diffusers for some of their lights. This would be a light where I could see a high quality glass (or other) diffuser being good.

If this was somebody's only really nice expensive high output light then it would be nice to be able to convert it into a more floody light sometimes. I don't think Fenix even has accessories for bezels this big yet do they?


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, I misread somehting. for some reason I thought it was less than 130,000 cd, and only rated for a little over 700 meters. Something the TK70 does with more lumens (Yes, it steps down from the turbo setting, but nothing says you can't run a lower brightness setting for a much longer time, sometimes I think we only focus on the max setting). It didn't seem like it was any better than the TK75 for throw, because I thought it was only a little brighter. I was wrong.

Now that I saw the last couple posts, and went to check if they were right, I'm more impressed by it.



A tight beam can be bad for some things though. Searching for a person in brush, woods, or even rocky areas is harder as you'll only see what's in the beam so more easily able to miss them. It will pierce shadows bettter though while a more flood light wil kind of wash out. It's why I have two lights for my AR. The Streamlight TLR-1 HL to light up a large area closer, and the TLR1-HP to see further away. 
I've used spot and flood type lights in Saudi from a guard tower and each is a compromise, even at a few hundred meters. 
Hopefully one day we'll have the spot of the TK61 surrounded by the flood of the TK75.
For now, I'll just have to satisfied with having two lights (oh darn!) and for only a couple hundred meters, urban, surburban, and more wooded areas, I'm ok with the magcharger led... it actually has a useable focus. No holes, and the rings aren't like the rings on the incan models. More like zones of brightness than rings.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I now really want have the TK61 , when can i order it=



Maybe we'll know more from Fenix after Chinese Spring Festival, FB page isn't also updated until 8 February.....


----------



## kj75 (Feb 9, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> That reflector of the Fenix TK61 is HUGE!
> 
> That will give enormous throw.
> 
> When can i have it, order it.



Available around 21th February....only 2 weeks to wait


----------



## Hot Brass (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder how the K40vn would compete against the TK61 as far as a throw contest? Thanks,HB


----------



## kj75 (Feb 10, 2014)

Listed on Fenix website now!!


----------



## kj75 (Feb 11, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Listed on Fenix website now!!



With different specs....

I prefer the specs in the upper graph...


----------



## kj2 (Feb 11, 2014)

kj75 said:


> With different specs....
> 
> I prefer the specs in the upper graph...


Mix-up between the TK61 and BTR20 specs


----------



## kj75 (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what this means?
"Up to 0.82 m/lm with the spot beam"


----------



## kj2 (Feb 11, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Does anyone know what this means?
> "Up to 0.82 m/lm with the spot beam"


I assume they did this math; 824/1000= 0,824
So every 0.82m you have 1 lumen??


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 11, 2014)

It seems the TK61 is only water resistant to IP-X6: how come? So far I had only seen Fenix headlamps that wouldn't have IP-X8.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 11, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> It seems the TK61 is only water resistant to IP-X6: how come? So far I had only seen Fenix headlamps that wouldn't have IP-X8.



Don't worry Labrador72! See post #154!


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

i hope at my store in the Netherlands, knives and tools, they will sell the cool white version of the TK61 with 170000 kcd, the neutral white has only 160000 kcd.

So, anybody from holland, kj2, and kj75, who knows, if i can get the cool white version of the TK75? I prefer off course the cool white with 170000 kcd instead of the neutral white version with 160000 kcd.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Feb 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i hope at my store in the Netherlands, knives and tools, they will sell the cool white version of the TK61 with 170000 kcd, the neutral white has only 160000 kcd.
> 
> ...



Just wait until they've it in stock. And otherwise mention it at the comment section with your order


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just wait until they've it in stock. And otherwise mention it at the comment section with your order



Thank you for your quick reply kj2.

I think in about 2 weeks i have a new monster thrower in my collection.


----------



## Swede74 (Feb 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I think in about 2 weeks i have a new monster thrower in my collection.



When you have it in hand, please let us know if it outshines a car headlamp :naughty:


----------



## kj2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> When you have it in hand, please let us know if it outshines a car headlamp :naughty:


It will shine further down the street, but output-wise they are close.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 11, 2014)

Hot Brass said:


> I wonder how the K40vn would compete against the TK61 as far as a throw contest? Thanks,HB


 It would not be close!! The K40vn [I also have one] will out throw it by at least 400 meters.You are talking around 400Kcd for the K40vn and only 170Kcd for the TK61!! It is not really fair to compare a modded torch with a stock torch!!

A better comparison[both stock] would be a TN32 and the TK61. The TN32 has 230KCD[around 980m of throw] compared to 170KCD which is 824m of throw.

I chose the TN32 over the TK61 because of those numbers!


----------



## Hot Brass (Feb 11, 2014)

Capolini said:


> It would not be close!! The K40vn [I also have one] will out throw it by at least 400 meters.You are talking around 400Kcd for the K40vn and only 170Kcd for the TK61!! It is not really fair to compare a modded torch with a stock torch!!
> 
> A better comparison[both stock] would be a TN32 and the TK61. The TN32 has 230KCD[around 980m of throw] compared to 170KCD which is 824m of throw.
> 
> I chose the TN32 over the TK61 because of those numbers!



Thanks a lot! Hot Brass


----------



## kj2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Capolini said:


> It would not be close!! The K40vn [I also have one] will out throw it by at least 400 meters.You are talking around 400Kcd for the K40vn and only 170Kcd for the TK61!! It is not really fair to compare a modded torch with a stock torch!!
> 
> A better comparison[both stock] would be a TN32 and the TK61. The TN32 has 230KCD[around 980m of throw] compared to 170KCD which is 824m of throw.
> 
> I chose the TN32 over the TK61 because of those numbers!



Don't forget the (older) Olight SR95 UT. 168kcd.  And that one is 1050lumens. These should battle each other


----------



## Capolini (Feb 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Don't forget the (older) Olight SR95 UT. 168kcd.  And that one is 1050lumens. These should battle each other



If I had a choice between the TK61 and the Olight SR95[OLDER],,,,I would take the TK61.......It is much less bulky and very similar output! Also I like torches where I can charge the batteries[18650] and not depend on the manufacturer for a replacement battery pack!


----------



## kj75 (Feb 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just wait until they've it in stock. And otherwise mention it at the comment section with your order



It seems like, when you look at the specs, only the CW-version will be available....


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Capolini said:


> If I had a choice between the TK61 and the Olight SR95[OLDER],,,,I would take the TK61.......It is much less bulky and very similar output! Also I like torches where I can charge the batteries[18650] and not depend on the manufacturer for a replacement battery pack!


True True. I would choose the same light. Only reason that I bought the SR95UT was, because Fenix didn't have a competitive light back than.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 12, 2014)

Capolini said:


> It would not be close!! The K40vn [I also have one] will out throw it by at least 400 meters.You are talking around 400Kcd for the K40vn and only 170Kcd for the TK61!! It is not really fair to compare a modded torch with a stock torch!!
> 
> A better comparison[both stock] would be a TN32 and the TK61. The TN32 has 230KCD[around 980m of throw] compared to 170KCD which is 824m of throw.
> 
> I chose the TN32 over the TK61 because of those numbers!



Where can i order a TN32?

Then i imeddiately forget the fenix TK61.

Because i want only a light that passes the 200000, 200 kcd limit.

I really not understand why fenix still not have a light like the Olight SR95 S UT with 250 000 kcd, and over 1 kilometre throw.

Then you go beat all the cars with their headlights all over the world.

I really want that olight SR95 S UT, with over 1 kilometre of throw.

And the 170 kcd of the Fenix TK61 are the specifications manufacterer numbers, in reality its much less im affraid.

What do you think guys?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Where can i order a TN32?
> 
> Then i imeddiately forget the fenix TK61.Because i want only a light that passes the 200000, 200 kcd limit.I really not understand why fenix still not have a light like the Olight SR95 S UT with 250 000 kcd, and over 1 kilometre throw.
> Then you go beat all the cars with their headlights all over the world.I really want that olight SR95 S UT, with over 1 kilometre of throw.
> And the 170 kcd of the Fenix TK61 are the specifications manufacterer numbers, in reality its much less im affraid.What do you think guys?


Fenix probably doesn't enter that market, because most (general public) aren't interested to have that kinda numbers. NKON sells Thrunite here in the Netherlands.
And no ordinary car headlight will exceed further than 200m with highbeams. There is no need for that, because you can't possibly see something clear at that distance from out a car.
To "beat" car lights, you need lumens, not candela.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Before you start asking.. Fenix doesn't include the handle. *


----------



## kj75 (Feb 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Where can i order a TN32?
> 
> Then i imeddiately forget the fenix TK61.
> 
> ...




You'd better save your money and go, for example, the Polarion PH50 HID-flashlight...


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> *Before you start asking.. Fenix doesn't include the handle. *



Are there any pictures of the reflector?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Are there any pictures of the reflector?


----------



## kj75 (Feb 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Are there any pictures of the reflector?


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


>



Thank you both kj2, and kj75?

I not hope there is a donut hole in thespot of the TK61, like the TK75 has.

But reflector is huge!


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 12, 2014)

But when i have the TK61, do i see really noticeable difference in intensity/brightness, with the TK75?

Because between the 2600 lumen, and the new 2900 lumen TK75, there is difference, but very very smal.

And KJ75,

Do you think the TK70, and the TK61 is more intense, and brighter than your Vw tourans HIGH beams?


----------



## LessDark (Feb 12, 2014)

But between the k40, k50, tn32, and this one I guess it's the fenix which has the most modding potential since it has the largest reflector


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But when i have the TK61, do i see really noticeable difference in intensity/brightness, with the TK75?



The TK75 is brighter, but the TK61 is more intense. Two completely different values. Same with the TK70 and 75. The 70 is more intense, but the 75 has more lumens.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But when i have the TK61, do i see really noticeable difference in intensity/brightness, with the TK75?
> 
> Because between the 2600 lumen, and the new 2900 lumen TK75, there is difference, but very very smal.
> 
> ...



Not brighter than my car highbeam, but more distance....


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi kj2,

You have had the olight SR95 UT,

I will buy this great lamp, these days, 

How much kcd do this lamp have? And how much throw? Im sorry for going off topic, but its difficult to shine with it at full power in a neighborhood with houses and people living, without disturbing anyone isnt it?

Is it more intense than car HIGH beams?

Its in stock at Ledscherp store online.

Regards Remco


----------



## kj75 (Feb 12, 2014)

Found this pic on Fenix FB-page......impressive...


----------



## Ryp (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice picture, I'm really liking this light.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> You have had the olight SR95 UT,I will buy this great lamp, these days, How much kcd do this lamp have? And how much throw? Im sorry for going off topic,
> but its difficult to shine with it at full power in a neighborhood with houses and people living, without disturbing anyone isnt it?
> Is it more intense than car HIGH beams?Its in stock at Ledscherp store online.
> Regards Remco


Olight has it rated at 168k. Although, I've had my SR95UT tested at Knives and Tools, they measured around 172K.
Should throw(standard) around 820mtr. You can't use it anywhere in urban area. 

I'm not using my SR95UT much (read; at all), but am still looking at the TK61. Advantage is that you can take out the batteries.


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2014)

Jury is still out for me,not anything to do with the light itself as looks awesome tbh,just the throw side,just not much need for my uses tbh but contradicting that I still do want a thrower in my collection.This tn35 (flood and throw)might pip it on purchase priority or even the tn32.....

so many choices and not so many money's 

Thats for next month anyway as it's tk75vn month in February (Birthday)

Least I will have had some feed back from you guys by then to help my decisions ....


----------



## kj75 (Feb 13, 2014)

ven said:


> Jury is still out for me,not anything to do with the light itself as looks awesome tbh,just the throw side,just not much need for my uses tbh but contradicting that I still do want a thrower in my collection.This tn35 (flood and throw)might pip it on purchase priority or even the tn32.....
> 
> so many choices and not so many money's
> 
> ...




I go for the TK61, because I like Fenix :twothumbs 
This is what is called brand loyalty....


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Olight has it rated at 168k. Although, I've had my SR95UT tested at Knives and Tools, they measured around 172K.
> Should throw(standard) around 820mtr. You can't use it anywhere in urban area.
> 
> I'm not using my SR95UT much (read; at all), but am still looking at the TK61. Advantage is that you can take out the batteries.



Hi kj2,

is it dangerous, to shine with the Fenix TK61, and the Olight SR95 UT, in urban areas, where people live?

So, i can only use it in dark areas, outside the city?


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I go for the TK61, because I like Fenix :twothumbs
> This is what is called brand loyalty....




Well i.......................do agree i like fenix,love my tk51 and tk50 so still a virgin to the brand,soon a tk75vn so i see your point.

I do like to have a few different brands,a thrunite will be 1 at some point as i do like brand variety although and being honest i am not 100% on their QC 

So till further along the line,more long time using i wont invest just yet.But from what i have seen on here thrunite have been spot on in replying to issues.

So are you getting the tk61 kj85


----------



## kj2 (Feb 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> is it dangerous, to shine with the Fenix TK61, and the Olight SR95 UT, in urban areas, where people live?
> So, i can only use it in dark areas, outside the city?


Dangerous depends on the situation. Traffic will definitely have problems with it. Even when you aren't aiming where someone drives/walks, you still attract their attention.
Outside the city, you could use this type of lights safer. Read *safer*. You still have a lot of reach with these lights, so know where you shine at.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Dangerous depends on the situation. Traffic will definitely have problems with it. Even when you aren't aiming where someone drives/walks, you still attract their attention.
> Outside the city, you could use this type of lights safer. Read *safer*. You still have a lot of reach with these lights, so know where you shine at.



I guess, that these lights, are blinding for others, when point at other people?

So, im sure i can use this TK61, and Olight SR95 UT, only safe outside urban areas, where no people walk/drive?

Even shining around in my urban area, with my Fenix TK75, is too much for others i think, because when i have my TK75 on turbo, the whole large area is lit up like crazy.

You have also the Fenix TK50? Me too, not as bright as the TK75, but a small but very intense hotspot.


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> ....
> You have also the Fenix TK50? Me too, not as bright as the TK75, but a small but very intense hotspot.



Sorry for off topic...........

I was using my tk50 most of today in the back of a machine,stuck a diffuser on the business end for flood,imo its one of the nicest lookin lights,just looks like a "proper " flashlight should look its not really practical for work,but between my t7.2(good for everything tbh as very versatile unless under water :laughing: ) and p3(good for close up inspection) it cant be left out


----------



## kestrel140 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey, does the tk61 come in a hard plastic case like the tk75? I ask that because when traveling or camping, I want to protect my investment when it is daylight.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2014)

kestrel140 said:


> Hey, does the tk61 come in a hard plastic case like the tk75? I ask that because when traveling or camping, I want to protect my investment when it is daylight.


I don't expect they will do that. Because of the larger head, I assume they put it in a cardboard-box like Fenix did with the TK76.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 14, 2014)

ven said:


> Sorry for off topic...........
> 
> I was using my tk50 most of today in the back of a machine,stuck a diffuser on the business end for flood,imo its one of the nicest lookin lights,just looks like a "proper " flashlight should look its not really practical for work,but between my t7.2(good for everything tbh as very versatile unless under water :laughing: ) and p3(good for close up inspection) it cant be left out



TK61 is like a "big" TK50....
4x lumens and about 2.5x distance


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

kj75 said:


> TK61 is like a "big" TK50....
> 4x lumens and about 2.5x distance




Yes kj75.........4x as cool too ok maybe not just 2x :laughing:

Its on my list,but sir vinh has my priority right now for his lights

Then after i will research the tn32/tn35 and last but lot least tk61

I am really getting into the fenix brand,but just so many,2014 is going to be a great year for flashlights...................but not for my wallet


----------



## bmwproboi05 (Feb 14, 2014)

available on fenix outfitters for preorder!

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-tk61-led-flashlight/

Price seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

bmwproboi05 said:


> available on fenix outfitters for preorder!
> 
> http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-tk61-led-flashlight/
> 
> Price seems to be pretty decent.




mmmmmmmm i was hoping cheaper tbh as thats similar tk75 money which offers more bang for buck,better all round use imho instead of just throw,not to mention almost 3x the output....... i would have thought a closer to $130 price tag,i dont think i will be investing just yet unless i can find for cheaper.........obv thats just me


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Feb 14, 2014)

18650 said:


> 5000K neutral white sounds perfect.


I agree!

NW. Like a giant TK20! I want one!


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> I agree!
> 
> NW. Like a giant TK20! I want one!




+1 as i like the look of that neutral white.............once i find a bargain


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2014)

kestrel140 said:


> Hey, does the tk61 come in a hard plastic case like the tk75? I ask that because when traveling or camping, I want to protect my investment when it is daylight.





kj2 said:


> I don't expect they will do that. Because of the larger head, I assume they put it in a cardboard-box like Fenix did with the TK76.


Small pic here:


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Small pic here:









:twothumbs:kewlpics:


----------



## markr6 (Feb 14, 2014)

Personally I have zero uses for this light. But I WANT IT!


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Personally I have zero uses for this light. But I WANT IT!




+1 but then again same applies for 90% of my lights :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Personally I have zero uses for this light. But I WANT IT!





ven said:


> +1 but then again same applies for 90% of my lights :laughing:



Same for me  Am not using my SR95UT at all, but big chance I buy this light as soon it's available here. Big plus is that you aren't working with a battery-pack.


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> . Big plus is that you aren't working with a battery-pack.



Yes, a battery pack does not do much for me tbh,i like the choice of food inside,also option to replace when required


----------



## martinaee (Feb 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Personally I have zero uses for this light. But I WANT IT!



Some one already stole what I wanted to say as a comment to this, but I'll say it too:

That statement applies to most of the lights I own. Honestly though if you use your lights there is nothing wrong with finding a better tool. Once you find you have too big of a collection covering every category of light/throw/brightness etc. you can give a few away as awesome presents if you want.

I know this light is billed as a crazy thrower, but honestly I love it as a possible emergency power outage light. Especially indoors if the power goes out and you have at least one good set of 18650's charged (or more) you have an instant 1000 lumens of room filling light with no step-down BS. I'll take one in neutral please


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 15, 2014)

How much kcd puts the high mode of 400 lumen of the TK61 out?

The 1000 lumen gets 170000 kcd, but the 400 lumen mode?

I want the cool white one, if available at knives and tools here in the Netherlands.

Because the cool white one has more kcd, and more throw.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 15, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> How much kcd puts the high mode of 400 lumen of the TK61 out?
> 
> The 1000 lumen gets 170000 kcd, but the 400 lumen mode?
> 
> ...



It should be approx. 68,000 at 400 lumens which is 40% of the max. With a turbo of 1000 lumens they are definitely not pushing the XM-L2 hard so I would guess the lumens/lux ratio should be pretty linear below turbo.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 17, 2014)

When is it available?

It really takes too long now.

I want have it now.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Feb 17, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> When is it available?
> It really takes too long now.
> I want have it now.


Expected release date is 25th of February. Contact dealer for ETA.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Expected release date is 25th of February. Contact dealer for ETA.



Hi kj2,

why is it, that alot of flashlights do not reach their manufacteres specifications of the reach/throw, and the cd numbers?

I read about a Fenix TK75, and a Fenix RC40, in a test, that the TK75 is tested at only 70000 kcd, instead of the manufacterer specifications of 92000 kcd, and a RC40 tested, does not even reach 100000 kcd, while the manufacterer says, it has 129000 kcd.

Why is that? Thats dissapointing isnt it? 

I really hope, the fenix TK61, which the manufacterer says, it has 170000 kcd, it has really that number, and NOT much less, because if it has lower cd number i send it back, and look for a real thrower with real 200000 kcd throw.

Please explain me.

Regards Remco


----------



## Onestep (Feb 17, 2014)

The specs are either calculations or they are testing in perfect conditions. Do the manufacturers specifiy a standard testing proceedure or is it just some number they came up with?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 17, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> why is it, that alot of flashlights do not reach their manufacteres specifications of the reach/throw, and the cd numbers?
> I read about a Fenix TK75, and a Fenix RC40, in a test, that the TK75 is tested at only 70000 kcd, instead of the manufacterer specifications of 92000 kcd, and a RC40 tested, does not even reach 100000 kcd, while the manufacterer says, it has 129000 kcd.Why is that? Thats dissapointing isnt it?
> I really hope, the fenix TK61, which the manufacterer says, it has 170000 kcd, it has really that number, and NOT much less, because if it has lower cd number i send it back, and look for a real thrower with real 200000 kcd throw.
> Please explain me.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 17, 2014)

Dont waste your money on that TK61, Get the Thrunite TN32, much more throw, and much more lumens. It takes another full month, before i can order the TK61 here in the Netherlands. I have not more patience, to wait before i have a light that is superior in comparison to carhighbeams.

Almost 1000 metres of throw, and over 200000 kcd. Yes, only then im very lucky man!

Ive just ordered it, at a local dutch internetstore.

My tk75, does not win of a carhighbeam, to weak piece of s....t, and i doubt the TK61 does win of a carhighbeam. even a car lowbeam, is difficult for the TK75.

But im sure the TN32 does win with ease.

Remco


----------



## martinaee (Feb 17, 2014)

*
 ಠ_ಠ*  ...  okay then...


----------



## LowFlux (Feb 17, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Dont waste your money on that TK61, Get the Thrunite TN32, much more throw, and much more lumens. It takes another full month, before i can order the TK61 here in the Netherlands. I have not more patience, to wait before i have a light that is superior in comparison to carhighbeams.
> 
> Almost 1000 metres of throw, and over 200000 kcd. Yes, only then im very lucky man!
> 
> ...


Because sometimes it's not about which light is brighter or throws further.


----------



## Ryp (Feb 17, 2014)

LowFlux said:


> Because sometimes it's not about which light is brighter or throws further.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I'll wait and get the TK61vn. Should be nice.


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 17, 2014)

LowFlux said:


> Because sometimes it's not about which light is brighter or throws further.


Your response nails it on the head.  It doesn't have to be the brightest or have the longest throw to be the best tool for a person's needs.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Expected release date is 25th of February. Contact dealer for ETA.




From now available at flashlightshop.de


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2014)

kj75 said:


> From now available at flashlightshop.de



I go back and forward on this light. Do wanna buy, don't gonna buy, ok I'm buying, no ain't buying it.... 
Maybe reviews can convince me.


----------



## ven (Feb 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I go back and forward on this light. Do wanna buy, don't gonna buy, ok I'm buying, no ain't buying it....
> Maybe reviews can convince me.



Let me help you out,you will end up buying this light,you know you will,you know I am right ]:nana:


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2014)

ven said:


> Let me help you out,you will end up buying this light,you know you will,you know I am right ]:nana:


I also thought that about the SWM M60C, and ended-up cancelling that order. The photos that Fenix posts on FB, are looking really good.
Might visit my dealer first, before I spend my money. But for now, I'm waiting on the ArmyTek Viking, that arrives tomorrow


----------



## ven (Feb 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I also thought that about the SWM M60C, and ended-up cancelling that order. The photos that Fenix posts on FB, are looking really good.
> Might visit my dealer first, before I spend my money. But for now, I'm waiting on the ArmyTek Viking, that arrives tomorrow




:thumbsup: but it aint true without pics :laughing:

Must admit its on my wanted list

Look forward to your tk61 pics next month:nana:


----------



## y260 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm looking for a thrower light and I've narrowed it down to the TK61, Niwalker BK-FA01, or TM36. The FA01 has a control ring which I prefer, but the Fenix has a longer throw and runtime. The TM36 will probably out throw both of these lights, but then I worry about long term longevity...


----------



## ven (Feb 18, 2014)

y260 said:


> I'm looking for a thrower light and I've narrowed it down to the TK61, Niwalker BK-FA01, or TM36. The FA01 has a control ring which I prefer, but the Fenix has a longer throw and runtime. The TM36 will probably out throw both of these lights, but then I worry about long term longevity...



Not included the tn32 either

But look on the 1/2 glass full side,all these choices

What about the k40vn maybe you have one,i dont know........if not maybe the decisions are getting harder........ :laughing:

I am in same predicament by the way:shrug:


----------



## y260 (Feb 18, 2014)

ven said:


> Not included the tn32 either
> 
> But look on the 1/2 glass full side,all these choices
> 
> ...



I'm realllly leaning towards the Niwalker FA-01... but then theirs the FA-02 w/ MT-G2 and that's reallly nice. But I have to stick to the plan! I have to get a thrower light! But I've never had an MT-G2


----------



## The Burgh (Feb 18, 2014)

y260 said:


> I'm realllly leaning towards the Niwalker FA-01... but then theirs the FA-02 w/ MT-G2 and that's reallly nice. But I have to stick to the plan! I have to get a thrower light! But I've never had an MT-G2



Yep, here's how I solved THAT choice-thing problem: The K40vn for pure, pencil-thin throw, AND the Niwalker FA-02 w/ MT-G2 for a lovely combination beam/spill neutral picture.

The way I understand it here on CPF, the only genuine choices to be made are WHEN to buy, not whether to buy!


----------



## y260 (Feb 18, 2014)

The Burgh said:


> The K40vn for pure, pencil-thin throw, AND the Niwalker FA-02 w/ MT-G2


 I like the way you think :thumbsup:


----------



## Jash (Feb 18, 2014)

Does anyone remember when 20k lux was impressive? You know, you could see someone in a white t-shirt 125m away.


200m is the farthest I need to see. The TK61 sure does impress, but that means four new cells and a new charger on top of the cost. Might have to wait for some reviews.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've some bad news for some of you. I just heard from Fenix, that they will not release the neutral version of the TK61 right away. 
Only when demands on the market are high, for a NW version- then they will release. So Fenix will not use a NW-led for regular lights- only when there
is big demand. I do understand their point, otherwise you could end-up with a lot of lights that don't sell (in the general market).


----------



## kj75 (Feb 19, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I've some bad news for some of you. I just heard from Fenix, that they will not release the neutral version of the TK61 right away.
> Only when demands on the market are high, for a NW version- then they will release. So Fenix will not use a NW-led for regular lights- only when there
> is big demand. I do understand their point, otherwise you could end-up with a lot of lights that don't sell (in the general market).



To see further away, you'd better have the CW. And that what this light is made for...

Fenix should'nt better show a light that will not be available...


----------



## Ryp (Feb 19, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Fenix should'nt better show a light that will not be available...



He didn't say it will _never_ be available, just not right away.


----------



## ven (Feb 19, 2014)

Can't understand the fenix approach on "until high demand" what determine this?

what at am I missing,have they surveyed 10k peeps ,do they wait for 10k emails saying "when in NW coming out"

Just does not add up or to me make good business sense as lots will hold back waiting in anticipation of the NW release,meanwhile another brand will make/produce a light(granted not fenix) but will satisfy their neutral white hunger.

so guys what am I missing
Fenix do us a favour and launch some NW versions,even if it accounts to 20% of production!everyone's happy then .....just thoughts that's all:thumbsup:


----------



## martinaee (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah that's just weird to me too. Just make a way smaller run of the TK61 using a neutral led and go from there based on how fast/well those sell. The internet will let even the uninitiated know these days. Unless somebody is buying a 150 dollar light blindly in a store and knows nothing about it or high end lights in general (unlikely) then they will have at least researched it a bit beforehand online these days. 

*shrugs*


----------



## kj75 (Feb 20, 2014)

Review found (in German, sorry for that, don't know how to translate.....)

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/fenix/32177-review-fenix-tk61.html

Take a look at the pics


----------



## markr6 (Feb 20, 2014)

The neutral white was the selling point for me. I HIGHLY doubt I would be out with a neutral white TK61 and can't see far enough, and after switching to a cool white would make me say "oh there it is I can see it fine now". As usual, a numbers and perception game.


----------



## Ryp (Feb 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Review found (in German, sorry for that, don't know how to translate.....)
> 
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/fenix/32177-review-fenix-tk61.html
> 
> Take a look at the pics



Thanks a lot!


----------



## kj2 (Feb 21, 2014)

For anyone who wants a TK61vn 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381201-WTS-TK61vn-Current-Throw-King


----------



## kj2 (Feb 21, 2014)

kj75 said:


> From now available at flashlightshop.de


Now too, at Knives and Tools. €154,90
Thats 10 euros more, than that I pre-ordered earlier.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 21, 2014)

From that review:

"Das ist mal ein Reflektor!"

Yup that pretty much sums up the TK61


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 22, 2014)

The TK61 is highly dissapointing, at Taschenlampeforum.de, and at other reviews, they tested it at ....ONLY 120000 kcd, instead of the promised 170000 kcd, and only 690 meters of throw on 0,25 lux measure, instead of 825 meters beam range.

What a joke this light is, my TK75 2900 lumens and RC40 3500 lumens even do still better than the TK61, my TK75 2900 lumens does 700 meters, and my RC40 does 750 meters, measured!

Im speechless and highly dissapointed after reading this, and saw some beamshots against the TK75.

So im not dreaming, the TK75, and the RC40 are believe it or not....STILL BETTER, with not only much more lumens, but also with more throw.

Lucky me, ive not ordered this light. Otherwise i was extremely dissapointed, and have send it back!

Carhighbeams are still brighter than the TK61 i must sadly say ...i think.

My TK75 and RC40 do a bit better than carbeams i hope.

So, Fenix do fool buyers of the TK61 with false lux numbers, and false beam distance numbers.

Lucky me my TK75, and RC40 do more throw and muuuchh more lumens. and much more flood. 

TK61 is only a small spot. Nothing side by side with a high end headlight of a vehicle, with a wide beam.

Lucky me, i have not ordered this light!! Just look like a TK75 with 1000 lumens, and little bit less throw. That is highly dissapointing guys!

Glad i have the Olight X6 marauder too, with more throw than the TK61, and 5 times more lumens than the TK61.

A friend on mine, just called me ,some minutes ago, and he has just received his TK61, and has also compared to the TK75 old 2600 lumens version he also have, and he sees also no difference at all in kcd intensity. He,s extremely dissapointed, and send the light back immediately. He measured only 800 lumens, in place of the promised 800 lumens.

He says it shines like a TK75, with 2 defect leds. plus the images of Fenix ,shining outside agaist a forest are highly photoshopped, im sure.

So, this was my opinion.

Still waiting for a 200kcd plus light, or a modded 200 kcd plus TK75. That would be nice!! Then we go talk.

Regards Remco. Wish i had the Olight SR95 S UT, with real 1000 meters of throw, and real 250.000 kcd. Or the Polarion PH50 with 5000 lumens and even more throw and kcd.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 22, 2014)

Thrunite's TN32 is over 200K candela FYI. When you say you are wishing for such a light I assume you mean a factory production light. If that isn't a major factor to you, then you can purchase modded lights that will far exceed 200K candela. OSTS/OMG lumens and vinhguyen54 both have subforums here with these modded lights for sale.


----------



## Bullyson (Feb 22, 2014)

120K cd doesn't sound right to me. Vinh modded this light and he says it out throws his K50vn which was rested at 535K cd.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't worry RemcoM, I'm sure you'll find a light that doesn't disappoint you sometime. It may even outshine carbeams too!


----------



## martinaee (Feb 22, 2014)

My Fenix E40 has a brighter hotspot visibly at an equal distance than my E50 which can output 3.5 times the lumens. There is no way a light with that big of a parabolic reflector designed for the xm-l2 is not going to out throw the TK75. It's Fenix... I don't think they are 'shopping a few images to make their light seem like it's something it's not.

Large reflector relative to the led die size = outstanding throw (assuming a properly designed/made reflector). Nobody said the TK61 will put out more light than some of the other TK lights, but it will throw farther.


----------



## ven (Feb 22, 2014)

martinaee said:


> There is no way a light with that big of a parabolic reflector designed for the xm-l2 is not going to out throw the TK75. It's Fenix... I don't think they are 'shopping a few images to make their light seem like it's something it's not.
> 
> Large reflector relative to the led die size = outstanding throw (assuming a properly designed/made reflector). Nobody said the TK61 will put out more light than some of the other TK lights, but it will throw farther.



+1

When will there be a "global testing campaign" or is there nit going to be...........either way the would be found out pretty quick if wrong or exaggerated.
I also think of the many variables from the 120k result,calibration to done correctly.........just my take.

Always the vn ,de-dome to double the 170-340k and thats before vinh works more of his magic of course.I can see if it throws better than the estimated x50 at 670k..........well what could i add to that


----------



## Ryp (Feb 22, 2014)

RemcoM, what's up with you and car high-beams?


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 22, 2014)

Ryp said:


> RemcoM, what's up with you and car high-beams?



Hi Ryp,

You m mean what i have with carHIGHbeams?

Well, its for me really dissapointing, when the strongest light i have ,can not beat a carhighbeam, im dissapointed when my flashlight has less candelas than the simple high beams of a car.

And sadly i dont have a vinh guy modded light, and dont know how to get one here in my country the Netherlands.

And where can i find his website, where i can buy one modded light?

And the specifications of the Thrunite TN32?

Remco


----------



## Tmack (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't even look at factory stock lights. I know I can get Far more performance when bought through vinh. All my high power lights are modded by Vinh, and I'm positive my Tk75vn killerthrow, will surpass my high beams with ease. Not to mention the tk61vn that coming soon. It's not even a fair comparison to compare stock lights to a modded light. 
If your that concerned with performance, why is getting a modified light so bad? 
That's like buying a car and refusing to consider a modified car that's just smoked you. Somethings are only so good from the factory, and need a little modification to perform how you like.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 22, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I don't even look at factory stock lights. I know I can get Far more performance when bought through vinh. All my high power lights are modded by Vinh, and I'm positive my Tk75vn killerthrow, will surpass my high beams with ease.




Hi Tmack,

1 What car you have? What brand?

2 Does your TK75vn look much more intense when you shined and compare with your carhighbeams?

3 How much kcd do your TK75vn have? The original has around 100.000 kcd.

4 Is it blinding and dangerous to shine araund with your TK75vn in urban areas?

5 Where and how can i get one, like your TK75vn? Where and how can i contact vinhguyen? I live in Netherlands Europe, and have only Euros money.

6 I dont see the Thrunite TN32 at the Thrunite website, why is that?

Im sorry for going off topic for once a time.

Regards,

Remco


----------



## Ryp (Feb 22, 2014)

RemcoM, Vinh has his own sub-forum you can find here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54

There you will find all the lights he modded and that's where you can buy the lights.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 22, 2014)

I drive a 2004 Toyota 4 runner. Not exactly bmw headlights. 

I'm pretty sure the TK75vn is MUCH higher than the stock tk75. Iirc double that. 

It's 4400lm when he's finished with it. 

I live in Baltimore City. I avoid shining on the road at all costs to avoid any dangers. This would definitely blind an oncoming driver. 

If your in for lux I would get the tk61vn. For throw. 

If you want the best all around light get his Tk75vn. 

I see you have already found the subforum.


----------



## nunnya (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey if the Fenix TK61 doesn't pan out there's still the Armytek Grizzly due out soon.

nunnya


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 23, 2014)

nunnya said:


> Hey if the Fenix TK61 doesn't pan out there's still the Armytek Grizzly due out soon.
> 
> nunnya



Now you are comparing apples to oranges. 
The MT-G2 needs a much larger reflector to match the throw of a light with XM-L2 led. It has a much lower luminance (intensity). 
The Armytek only throws around 700m if I recall correctly.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 23, 2014)

The_Driver said:


> Now you are comparing apples to oranges.
> The MT-G2 needs a much larger reflector to match the throw of a light with XM-L2 led. It has a much lower luminance (intensity).
> The Armytek only throws around 700m if I recall correctly.



Hmm... I forgot about that light. The run times must suffer from having to pump out 2700 lumens from just two 18650's I'm guessing? Seems like a beast, but I think the TK61 will be more practical with more throw and even-keel run time for 4+ hours.

I'm still kind of bummed if they don't release a neutral tinted version, but I'm not opposed to the idea of getting a cool white version.


----------



## rdrfronty (Feb 23, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Still waiting for a 200kcd plus light, or a modded 200 kcd plus TK75. That would be nice!! Then we go talk.
> 
> Regards Remco. Wish i had the Olight SR95 S UT, with real 1000 meters of throw, and real 250.000 kcd. Or the Polarion PH50 with 5000 lumens and even more throw and kcd.


Like others have mention - check out some of Vinh's lights or some for other great modders like Tom E. I've got a BTU Shocker from Tom E that does 477Kcd and 4260 lumens at 30sec. And I have a X60vn I got from Vinh - this monster does 460Kcd and 6900 lumens at 2 minutes running on Samsung 20R's. 
So if you are looking for a combo of throw and lumens, I assure you there are monster LED's out there that will easily beat your car headlight goal.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 24, 2014)

Are there any cd measures of the TK61?

I want know, if the TK61, meats its manufacterer state of 170000 kcd.

Remco


----------



## Tmack (Feb 24, 2014)

Hopefully I will get my btu shockervn delivered soon. It is supposed to rival the TK75vn killerthrow which is hard to believe, but I trust the numbers


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 24, 2014)

Does it meet its manufacterer state of 170000 kcd?

So yes then i order it, if not, then i NOT ordered it.

Any measurements?


----------



## Tmack (Feb 24, 2014)

The tk61vn has been shipped to a buyer that's know for taking good measurements. So soon the numbers will be in for the modified version. 
Stock I don't know.


----------



## rdrfronty (Feb 24, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Hopefully I will get my btu shockervn delivered soon. It is supposed to rival the TK75vn killerthrow which is hard to believe, but I trust the numbers


If Vinh gets your BTU focused nicely (they are a pita to do), it will easily surpass your TK75vn. Especially in lux. BTU's have bigger, deeper reflectors and lots of mass - perfect ingredients to make a hard driven, long throwing light.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful. I couldn't have asked for better news then that.  
Now to wait..................hopefully vinh gets it right on the money.


----------



## rdrfronty (Feb 24, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Beautiful. I couldn't have asked for better news then that.
> Now to wait..................hopefully vinh gets it right on the money.


The TK75vn is truthfully a better all around light, but the BTU is a monster thrower. My BTU modded by Tom E does 4260 lumens and 477kcd on 20R cells. My TN31vn does 495kcd for comparison. 
Anyway, I wouldn't mind adding a TK75vn to my arsenal too. My brother has a stock one and I've played with it plenty of times, so I know they are great lights. But I promise you'll be impressed with your BTU.


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 25, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Does it meet its manufacterer state of 170000 kcd?
> 
> So yes then i order it, if not, then i NOT ordered it.
> 
> Any measurements?



Please read this: ANSI-NEMA FL-1 standard
Fenix says that their values are in accordance to this standard. This means that they have to be measured and that the will be rather accurate (lets say with a tolerance of 10%).

Or watch this:


----------



## weegidy (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been looking for a thrower for a long time... this looks super nice. I can wait to see the reviews.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefully measurements of the "v54" come in soon. Man 600k lux would really be great.


----------



## weegidy (Feb 25, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Hopefully measurements of the "v54" come in soon. Man 600k lux would really be great.



What's the v54?


----------



## Tmack (Feb 25, 2014)

The tk61 modified by Vinhnguyen54. 
Same light just heavily modded to increase performance.


His modded k50 got 530k lux, and his tk61 is noticeably better throw.


----------



## weegidy (Feb 25, 2014)

Tmack said:


> The tk61 modified by Vinhnguyen54.
> Same light just heavily modded to increase performance.
> 
> 
> His modded k50 got 530k lux, and his tk61 is noticeably better throw.



I see. 600k lux would be pretty crazy. How much more would a modded light like that cost compared to the stock?


----------



## Tmack (Feb 25, 2014)

About $100 more. But the performance difference justify it. 
A stock tk75 has 2900lm and 120k cd 
The TK75vn has 4400lm and over 300k cd iirc. 

It's not even fair to compare stock lights to a "v54" version. 
Vinhnguyen54 has a sub forum under modified flashlight section. He still has a few spots left on the tk61vn. $250. 
He also has Many other lights to choose from. All heavily modded to peak performance.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Feb 25, 2014)

Tk 61 or TN32 that is my big problem, I want both babies!
But my wife says" Only one"!
: Crazy:
I will inform you this Fryday!
Ernst


----------



## ven (Feb 25, 2014)

Ernst from Germany said:


> Tk 61 or TN32 that is my big problem, I want both babies!
> But my wife says" Only one"!
> : Crazy:
> I will inform you this Fryday!
> Ernst



Thats so easy..........tk61vn
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381201-WTS-TK61vn-Current-Throw-King

Job done........simple Ernst


----------



## Tmack (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah sorry. No question there. I want the KING!


----------



## weegidy (Feb 25, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Yeah sorry. No question there. I want the KING!



Looks amazing, but I just can't afford that much for a thrower. I'll stick with stock. I've purchased lights from a lot of companies, but Fenix is the only company who hasn't let me down.


----------



## 357mag1 (Feb 25, 2014)

weegidy said:


> Looks amazing, but I just can't afford that much for a thrower. I'll stick with stock. I've purchased lights from a lot of companies, but Fenix is the only company who hasn't let me down.



weedidy, I sent you a PM.


----------



## rdrfronty (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys. Just got my TK61vn in & got it tested. Try 622kcd & 1735 otf!!!!!!!
Anyways, I posted up more info over on Vinh's sale thread.


----------



## 357mag1 (Feb 25, 2014)

rdrfronty said:


> Hey guys. Just got my TK61vn in & got it tested. Try 622kcd & 1735 otf!!!!!!!
> Anyways, I posted up more info over on Vinh's sale thread.



Wow, that is pretty awesome!!!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha .. So happy. My crazy prediction came to life!


----------



## martinaee (Feb 26, 2014)

Does that modded TK61 still run cool like the stock will at 1k lumens? Seems like you would have to step it down manually to avoid a melt-down right?

Brutally sick performance, but if it causes stepping down to be necessary then I'd probably still get a stock TK61.


----------



## sbbsga (Feb 26, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Does that modded TK61 still run cool like the stock will at 1k lumens? Seems like you would have to step it down manually to avoid a melt-down right?
> 
> Brutally sick performance, but if it causes stepping down to be necessary then I'd probably still get a stock TK61.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...umen-622-KCD&p=4386839&viewfull=1#post4386839


----------



## kj75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there anyone who has the standard TK61.....
Waiting for a review....


----------



## kj75 (Feb 27, 2014)

Video review found....in German

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b3EwstmiAI


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Video review found....in German
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b3EwstmiAI


Seeing a dark corona.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Seeing a dark corona.



How is this possible?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

kj75 said:


> How is this possible?


combination between led and reflector.
Although it's normal with a thrower. All the light as to be pointed in one spot, so you lose
light around it.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> combination between led and reflector.
> Although it's normal with a thrower. All the light as to be pointed in one spot, so you lose
> light around it.



Hi Kj2,

Do you think, there is a real difference in throw between the TK75, and the TK61?

Is the kind of difference worth buying it?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi Kj2,
> 
> Do you think, there is a real difference in throw between the TK75, and the TK61?
> 
> Is the kind of difference worth buying it?



Yes, there is a big difference. If it's worth it, depends on your own demands.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Yes, there is a big difference. If it's worth it, depends on your own demands.



Have you seen comparisons between the difference in intensity in throw, of both the TK61, and the TK75?

But between the old TK75 and the new one of 2600, and 2900 lumens, 92000 kcd, and 119000 kcd, manufactererstate, there is difference, but minimal.

I have ordered it yesterday, at knives and tools, and hope it blows me away.

Do you have ordered the TK61?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Have you seen comparisons between the difference in intensity in throw, of both the TK61, and the TK75?
> 
> But between the old TK75 and the new one of 2600, and 2900 lumens, 92000 kcd, and 119000 kcd, manufactererstate, there is difference, but minimal.
> 
> ...



Haven't ordered it. I base my thoughts on the Olight SR95 UT I have. Numbers from that light, are very close with the TK61.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I have ordered it yesterday, at knives and tools, and hope it blows me away.


Then you should have it now (or tomorrow?  ) pics,pics, pics


----------



## Tmack (Feb 27, 2014)

@remco I think your expectations are too high for stock lights. You either need to buy modified led lights or hid lights if your goal is to beat your cars high beams  with respect of course.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tmack said:


> @remco I think your expectations are too high. You either need to buy modified led lights or hid lights if your goal is to beat your cars high beams  with respect of course.



It will out throw them, but it doesn't have enough lumens.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 27, 2014)

The answer is quite simple....... Vinh.......


----------



## metalhead69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tmack said:


> The answer is quite simple....... Vinh.......



+1


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It will out throw them, but it doesn't have enough lumens.



I hope its the cool white one, from knives and tools.

And yes, i maybe send it to vinh, and receive a real monsterlight back.

I will ask him for the prices.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I hope its the cool white one, from knives and tools.


You will get CW, because Fenix hasn't planned on releasing a NW version.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> You will get CW, because Fenix hasn't planned on releasing a NW version.



Do i need to be carefull when i shine around with the TK61 in my urban area, at night?

Can i blind people then?

Or is it better to do not.

You have the Armytek barracuda, what is the throw in comparison to the TK61, or the TK75?


----------



## kj75 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tmack said:


> @remco I think your expectations are too high for stock lights. You either need to buy modified led lights or hid lights if your goal is to beat your cars high beams  with respect of course.



+ 1

2 carhighbeams with big reflectors, halogen bulbs and higher voltage against one little handheld torch...:shrug:


----------



## houser23 (Feb 27, 2014)

kj75 said:


> + 1
> 
> 2 carhighbeams with big reflectors, halogen bulbs and higher voltage against one little handheld torch...:shrug:



Remco has been comparing flashlights to the high beams on his car since as far back as I can remember. :thinking:


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2014)

houser23 said:


> Remco has been comparing flashlights to the high beams on his car since as far back as I can remember. :thinking:



I dont have a car.


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I dont have a car.




If you do buy one,get one with crap bulbs,will make the flashlight decisions easier :laughing:


----------



## houser23 (Feb 27, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But, Teej, or others,
> 
> Can my TK75 does win the candela/throw/beamintensity, at turbosetting,of this VW Golf, with its high beams on?
> 
> ...



My bad, it wasn't your car my mistake.


----------



## weegidy (Feb 27, 2014)

houser23 said:


> My bad, it wasn't your car my mistake.



Car lights are a completely different ball game. If you want to talk car headlights, go find an HID forum, or AT LEAST go talk smack about flashlights on the automotive section of this one .

As far as I'm concerned, a 1000lm flashlight designed to throw >800m can't be compared to a 5000lm headlight designed to light up the road for 100m (for high beams of course )


----------



## martinaee (Feb 27, 2014)

weegidy said:


> Car lights are a completely different ball game. If you want to talk car headlights, go find an HID forum, or AT LEAST go talk smack about flashlights on the automotive section of this one .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, a 1000lm flashlight designed to throw >800m can't be compared to a 5000lm headlight designed to light up the road for 100m (for high beams of course )



But that's probably output for both high beams. I guess some of the hid lights can do that on a single beam, but honestly I'm more impressed with the smaller handheld lights that are putting out that much light these days. Doesn't really matter anyway... The XM18 mounted to my grill is turning the moon upside down. :laughing:

Getting back to the TK61 though. I'm still not really answered when I asked if the modded version TK61vn still can run safely without needing step-down. I see his mods apparently are cranking the xm-l2 to 1700 lumens or something so I imagine even with modding the thermal path to something even better there will still be a lot more heat created. I have seriously been considering the TK61 as it has no step-down, but I just want to know if these high power mods nix that capability in real life usage.


----------



## Sway (Feb 27, 2014)

Lets get this thread back on track about the Fenix TK61 from Fenix OK folks.

Mods, car headlights and mall ninjas have their own place, go talk about them their.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 27, 2014)

Sway said:


> Lets get this thread back on track about the Fenix TK61 from Fenix OK folks.
> 
> Mods, car headlights and mall ninjas have their own place, go talk about them their.



I was trying to lol. see my above post.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 27, 2014)

That mall ninjas joke was eating at him. He had to let it out lol.

I did laugh though.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 27, 2014)

In a few hours i receive my TK61, which is tested at knives and tools for me, at near 200 kcd, much more than the manufacterer specifications of 170 kcd, i ask them , test a couple of Tk61, s, and one is tested at 199, 200 kcd, and this one they send it to me.

Great service.

Ill think i have a great thrower tomorrow.

I think it will have some 900 meters of throw i think.

The strobe function will be intense i think at highest mode.

Imagine use this as a bicycle light.

I hope i can make some beamshots tomorrow evening


----------



## rdrfronty (Feb 27, 2014)

martinaee said:


> But that's probably output for both high beams. I guess some of the hid lights can do that on a single beam, but honestly I'm more impressed with the smaller handheld lights that are putting out that much light these days. Doesn't really matter anyway... The XM18 mounted to my grill is turning the moon upside down. :laughing:
> 
> Getting back to the TK61 though. I'm still not really answered when I asked if the modded version TK61vn still can run safely without needing step-down. I see his mods apparently are cranking the xm-l2 to 1700 lumens or something so I imagine even with modding the thermal path to something even better there will still be a lot more heat created. I have seriously been considering the TK61 as it has no step-down, but I just want to know if these high power mods nix that capability in real life usage.


If I have time tomorrow evening, I'll try to do some monitored time on turbo on my TK61vn. I will measure lumens and temperature every few minutes. I'll do it for as long as I feel its safe heat wise. I'll post up results here afterwards.


----------



## rdrfronty (Feb 27, 2014)

weegidy said:


> Car lights are a completely different ball game. If you want to talk car headlights, go find an HID forum, or AT LEAST go talk smack about flashlights on the automotive section of this one .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, a 1000lm flashlight designed to throw >800m can't be compared to a 5000lm headlight designed to light up the road for 100m (for high beams of course )


I do think my X60vn will smack down just about any normal car headlights, regardless of high beams or HID. 6900 lumens and 460kcd for that light will hold it's own. Especially throw. Heck even my BTU SuperShocker is brighter and much further reaching than average headlights. And yes I've tried driving with only my BTU, and it was like daylight in front of me.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha I've done the same thing with a btu. It was quite a bit better than my high beams.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, some will say 'I told you so' -But I just ordered the TK61


----------



## kj2 (Feb 28, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> In a few hours i receive my TK61,...
> 
> I hope i can make some beamshots tomorrow evening


And, what is your first impression on this light?


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> And, what is your first impression on this light?



Just received it, and reflector is huuge!!

But i want full batteries. So they are cgarging now, and tonight/tomorrow i post my impression here.

When you receive your fenix TK75? Where have you ordered it.

Can you compare it with your fenix TK75, and see if there is much difference in throw,intensity, of both?

Mine TK61, does 200 kcd (200000) cd, tested at knives and tools, and i believe them, they are very serious with all the things.

Tonight shine around with it, at lower settings in my urban area, and at turbo in areas outside urban area, and in the dark.

Is it to much, to shine around with 200kcd 200000 cd in urban area?


----------



## Tmack (Feb 28, 2014)

Just don't aim at a potentially dangerous target. Sky, trees =good traffic, people = not so good. 

Just use your judgment. It's not a gun, or even a high powered laser. I'm sure it'll be fine my friend


----------



## kj2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Of course I will compare with my other lights. Hopefully the weather gets better, so I can shoot some beamshots.

But Remco, I thought you also had the TK75? And RC40...


----------



## Clavace (Feb 28, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Just received it, and reflector is huuge!!
> 
> But i want full batteries. So they are cgarging now, and tonight/tomorrow i post my impression here.
> 
> ...




I have a Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 and am looking for a larger (but not huge) light with better throw (I live in AZ desert - wide open spaces) but still good spill to avoid cactus and snakes. Was thinking of TK75 but now want to see how it compares to new TK61. What is important to me is runtime as well as Lumens. If I am out for several hours it does me know good if brightest light steps-down significantly only after a few minutes...that is why I ruled out TM26 (unless it's steped-down illumination is still better than other lights like TK series). 

With that in mind when you compare TK75 and TK61 when you have time can you compare runtimes before step-down (I know TK75 is about 20 min) and illumination after. Thanks.


----------



## ven (Feb 28, 2014)

Sure but stand to be corrected the tk61 is 4hrs,but bare in mind the lumens on standard versions are around the 1/3 ie 1000 compared to 2900lm of the thk75

Both run off 4x18650 cells.Also if and quote" if " there is a step down it would be a longer time between as again the lm is lower,larger reflector/body size over the tk75.I am sure it runs 4hrs ............again i have not looked up data,just off top of head but can be knocked back up from high to turbo anyway...........

tk75 2600lm is 20 or 25mins iirc and the tk75 2900lm is 15mins,both can be knocked back up to turbo straight away.

Also if run time is an issue,extra kits can be bought,up to an extra 2,but go with 1 extra for now,this more than doubles run time as each cell is under less"stress" as its now 8 x 18650 rather than 4x 18650.........just thoughts


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got it! 



















TK61 - TK75









TK61 - Olight SR95 UT - To me, it looks like the led in the SR95UT sits slightly deeper.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your TK61 really more intense than your TK75, to me the high mode of 400 lumens, looks even more intense than the TK75, and turbo is extremeit blows away the TK75 in kcd, intensity, cannot look at the hotspot against a wall, its too bright.

2 But is your beam of the TK75 in lower modes ,also uneven, artrifacts, around the hotspot?

Im sorry, cannot take photographs, i not have camera.

And whats the difference with your Olight SR95 UT?

3 Does the TK61 at 400 lumen high ode, also look equally bright/intense than your TK75, and turbomode of 1000 lumens, blows away the TK75, in intensity?


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Meine Lady IST angekommen, ist es die ThruNite TN 32 nicht der Fenix ​​TK61. Es war eine schwierige Entscheidung! Meine Frau sagt: Bitte die TN 32 und shutup bestellen. 
Beste Grüße Ernst
Beamshots in a couple of days


----------



## LessDark (Mar 1, 2014)

The Tk61 does 4h and 20min on turbo, without any stepdown. with its huge reflector and only 1000 lumen there's no need for that. The long runtime on turbo I find quite impressive, not many lights who can do that.

As to the tk75 vs tk61 I think you will be more than happy with the throw the tk75 has, it is known to throw quite far but stil lighting up everything close to you. But then again the tk61 has a huge reflector which gives it a super wide spill even though its spill is not as bright as with the tk75 I still think it's more than enough to see things around you


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Is your TK61 really more intense than your TK75, to me the high mode of 400 lumens, looks even more intense than the TK75, and turbo is extremeit blows away the TK75 in kcd, intensity, cannot look at the hotspot against a wall, its too bright.
> And whats the difference with your Olight SR95 UT?
> 3 Does the TK61 at 400 lumen high ode, also look equally bright/intense than your TK75, and turbomode of 1000 lumens, blows away the TK75, in intensity?


Of course, the TK61 is more intense then the TK75. Haven't compared the lights yet. Hope it will be dry this evening.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just turned it on for the first time, and.... wauw! 
Indeed a very intense hotspot. Does have some artifacts around the hotspot. Hotspot is pure white. Corona color has some green/yellow. Spill is more purple. 
It doesn't jump from Turbo to low. It has more a slower step to it. 

When shining on a wall, about 2 meters away, I see the TK61 has a larger spill than the SR95UT. The SR95UT has a slightly dark ring around the hotspot. The TK61 doesn't have that.
The SR95UT has slightly a larger hotspot. The spill of the SR95UT is brighter. When dry tonight, I'll compare throw of both lights.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Of course, the TK61 is more intense then the TK75. Haven't compared the lights yet. Hope it will be dry this evening.



Whats your impression of the TK61?

Mine has an uneven beam, artrifacts around the hotspot.

I was little dissapointed when i thought high was turbo, so the difference of intensity with the TK75 was not much, i thought that was turbo, but was only high, so, then there was also turbomode lucky, and...BAM! The brightness of the hotspot against my white wall in my room, was blinding, my eyes still hurts a bit.

Hope you will post here your comparison between the TK75, and your TK61, and see if it reaches farther.

I will post my impressions too.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Whats your impression of the TK61?
> 
> Mine has an uneven beam, artrifacts around the hotspot.
> 
> ...


Mine has artifacts too around the hotspot. But so does my SR95UT. Won't be visible outside.
So far, I'm happy with it. It feels lighter than my Olight. It's way shorter and my sample has good (click)buttons. 
Only the purple spill isn't very attractive.


----------



## ven (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats kj2:twothumbs fantastic pics,its a beast of a light ,i cant wait for mine,so excited(kid on xmas eve):laughing:

Thanks for sharing pics and thoughts,enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Mine has artifacts too around the hotspot. But so does my SR95UT. Won't be visible outside.
> So far, I'm happy with it. It feels lighter than my Olight. It's way shorter and my sample has good (click)buttons.
> Only the purple spill isn't very attractive.



There is almost no spill, its clearly dark outside the hotspot, you have that too?

It has 170000 kcd, around, how much kcd do the 20 lumen low mode have? and the mid, highmode?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> There is almost no spill, its clearly dark outside the hotspot, you have that too?
> It has 170000 kcd, around, how much kcd do the 20 lumen low mode have? and the mid, highmode?



This is an example how a flashlight beams is put together. This is *NOT* a shot of the TK61!






The TK61 has enough spill, only it isn't as bright as other lights. But that is something all throw-lights have.


----------



## rdrfronty (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Whats your impression of the TK61?
> 
> Mine has an uneven beam, artrifacts around the hotspot.
> 
> ...


This isn't exactly apples to apples, but I and my brother were out comparing my TK61vn (not stock obviously) with his TK75 (stock) and my K50vn (not stock again). Truthfully you can't even hardly compare the TK61vn with the TK75. Not knocking the TK75, because it's an awesome light. But in throw the TK61vn obliterates it in any thing over medium level. We tried inside first. The TK75 on and then the TK61vn side by side at the wall. Turbo on both. The TK75 has a nice intense well defined spot at the 15ft we were doing. But as soon as the TK61vn was turned on beside it, the TK75 spot just disappeared. Gone. The TK61vn spot is so intense on turbo at 15ft away that you have to squint looking at the spot on a light colored wall. 
Outside we tried them at a treeline about 150m away. Had the K50vn with us on that one. The TK75 has that wonderful fat spot. It lights up perhaps 50ft of trees at that 150m with its spot. And then it had that nice bright and very wide spill. Awesome combo. The K50vn had the smallest spill of the group, much less the the TK75. The spill intensity wasN't as intense as the TK75, but not bad for a thrower. As for spot, it is interesting. It has an intense spot perhaps 6-8ft and then a bright corona of perhaps 20ft. 
Now the TK61vn. Its spill is right between the TK75 and the K50 in size. And reasonable intensity too. You can easily see everything around in that spill. About like a mule light. Now the spot was a very intense roughly 10-12ft in diameter. No noticeable corona, just intense spot and decent spill. As for numbers, I tested my TK61vn at 622kcd, my K50vn at 541kcd, and brothers TK75 at 94kcd. 
Sorry no stock TK61, but my VN model should be the same, just more intense everywhere.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> This is an example how a flashlight beams is put together. This is *NOT* a shot of the TK61!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The beam of the TK61 is now outside easily visible when i shine it at a house 50 meters away, while its complete day/afternoon now.

You still have the fenix E40, and fenix TK41/60?

I have the TK60.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just compared the Olight SR95UT with the Fenix TK61. There were some streetlights, so this could affect what I saw.
When lighting-up a building 40meters away, both hotspot are about the same size. This was still the same, at a distance of 60meters.
Color-wise there is a big difference. Where the SR95UT is more neutral of color, the TK61 is more purple. This was clearly visible when I was shining on a building over 350meters away.
That building was more visible with the Olight, than with the Fenix. The spill of the SR95UT is brighter than the TK61. The TK61 has a easy-to-spot dark-ring between the corona and the spill-part.

Weight of the TK61 is way better than the SR95UT. Still having cramps from holding the SR95UT for 25 minutes. The TK61 and SR95UT are in the same league, but do differ from each other.

My plans are to compare the TK61 and TK75 tomorrow. Already knowing that it will give a totally different light-scene. Where the TK75 gives a wall of light, and the TK61 lights-up one object.

_edit; after checking with Google Earth, I noticed the building was further away then I thought. I thought about 200mtr, but measuring told me it's around 350mtr._


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just compared the Olight SR95UT with the Fenix TK61. There were some streetlights, so this could affect what I saw.
> When lighting-up a building 40meters away, both hotspot are about the same size. This was still the same, at a distance of 60meters.
> Color-wise there is a big difference. Where the SR95UT is more neutral of color, the TK61 is more purple. This was clearly visible when I was shining on a building over 200meters away.
> That building was more visible with the Olight, than with the Fenix. The spill of the SR95UT is brighter than the TK61. The TK61 has a easy-to-spot dark-ring between the corona and the spill-part.
> ...



The building at 200 meters away was lit up very well i think with the TK61, and with the fenix TK61 i guess, because they have a reach of over 800 meters.

The TK75, does that job, lit up a building at 200 meters too.

Even my Fenix E21 can lit up things at 200 meters a very little, and the Fenix E40 does that job too a bit.

But indeed, the purple tint in the spill of the TK61 bothers me a bit, but i have a monster thrower now, and thats what i want.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> The building at 200 meters away was lit up very well i think with the TK61, and with the fenix TK61 i guess, because they have a reach of over 800 meters.
> The TK75, does that job, lit up a building at 200 meters too.
> Even my Fenix E21 can lit up things at 200 meters a very little, and the Fenix E40 does that job too a bit.


Not really understanding your point here :thinking:
But keep in mind, the 800 meters is with 0.25lux. That isn't enough to see any object clearly.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Not really understanding your point here :thinking:
> But keep in mind, the 800 meters is with 0.25lux. That isn't enough to see any object clearly.



But the cd number, and throw, is almost the same between your Olight SR95 Ut, and the Fenix TK61. i think.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But the cd number, and throw, is almost the same between your Olight SR95 Ut, and the Fenix TK61. i think.


The SR95UT is rated at 168.000 (820mtr) and the TK61 is rated at 170.000 (824mtr). 
Although the numbers are close, the beam-profile is different. The difference can be caused due the use of a other type led, reflector difference and/or glass coating.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> The SR95UT is rated at 168.000 (820mtr) and the TK61 is rated at 170.000 (824mtr).
> Although the numbers are close, the beam-profile is different. The difference can be caused due the use of a other type led, reflector difference and/or glass coating.



Do you also have the Armytek barracuda=

It loses against the TK61 i think.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Do you also have the Armytek barracuda=
> 
> It loses against the TK61 i think.



I also have that light. Haven't compared them yet.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my Fenix TK61


----------



## weegidy (Mar 2, 2014)

Such a nice looking light. I would love to see a Ti bezel ring for it  just for kicks.

Also, could someone post a photo with a TK75 battery extended attached. Since the knurling is different for the 61 and 75 it would be nice to see how the battery tube looks.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2014)

weegidy said:


> Also, could someone post a photo with a TK75 battery extended attached. Since the knurling is different for the 61 and 75 it would be nice to see how the battery tube looks.


----------



## ven (Mar 2, 2014)

Out of interest here,can the body from the tk61 be removed off head,the body of the tk75 and extension fitted to the tk61 so all looks same,just a thought if own both,that way can all be in keeping............if that mattered to peeps of course:thumbsup:

Great pics guys:twothumbs


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


>



Hi kj2,

You compare the TK61, with the TK75 tonight/evening?

The TK61 must be point out much further i hope than the TK75, 92000 kcd, against 170000 kcd. 

The high mode of 400 lumens is equally, or even more intense than the TK75, hotspot, and the turbo of 1000 lumens exceed it by far.

Check it out, and post your story tonight here at candlepowerforum. I am curious.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> 
> You compare the TK61, with the TK75 tonight/evening?
> 
> ...



Will post my observation 
But having both lights yourself, you could check it out


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Will post my observation
> But having both lights yourself, you could check it out




I have my TK61 send back, because the led is OFF center, and i want a flawless example.


----------



## Hot Brass (Mar 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I have my TK61 send back, because the led is OFF center, and i want a flawless example.



Bummer! I had a Fenix TK41 that had the led off-center and that bugged me to no end and the hotspot was shaped like a football! Don't they have automatic precision machinery that can center the led perfectly,or do they do it "by eye"? HB


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hot Brass said:


> Bummer! I had a Fenix TK41 that had the led off-center and that bugged me to no end and the hotspot was shaped like a football! Don't they have automatic precision machinery that can center the led perfectly,or do they do it "by eye"? HB


I wonder how a off-center led is possible in the TK61. The reflector sits against the white retainer-ring that holds the led. That way a off-center led wouldn't be possible, because if it is, the reflector wouldn't fit correctly in the head.
See photo from ernsanada #341


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I wonder how a off-center led is possible in the TK61. The reflector sits against the white retainer-ring that holds the led. That way a off-center led wouldn't be possible, because if it is, the reflector wouldn't fit correctly in the head.
> See photo from ernsanada #341



Test the TK61, and TK75, tonight, and compare them, inj throw, reach, and brightness against eachoter,

And if the TK61 reaches much further (170000)kcd, than the TK75 (92000)kcd, then i order it again.

Remco


----------



## Tmack (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah! Do it! 

Throw= 61
Brightness =75
Reach= 61


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 2, 2014)

Just a quick FYI for you guys,

I have a TK61 listed in the MarketPlace that I picked up a week ago to compare to other lights. It is exactly as advertised by Fenix. It out-throws the TK75 (though less overall output), by a decent margin. 

The Thrunite TN32 out-throws the TK61 by a small margin, and neither light comes close to the Olight SR95S-UT.


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Flight_Deck said:


> Just a quick FYI for you guys,
> 
> I have a TK61 listed in the MarketPlace that I picked up a week ago to compare to other lights. It is exactly as advertised by Fenix. It out-throws the TK75 (though less overall output), by a decent margin.
> 
> The Thrunite TN32 out-throws the TK61 by a small margin, and neither light comes close to the Olight SR95-UT.



Is that the SR95-UT or the SR95S-UT? I have the SR95S-UT and it is quite a thrower using the SBT-70 LED. The SR95-UT uses the SBT-90 and only musters about 170K candela compared to 260K for the S version.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 2, 2014)

The only thing cosmetically about the TK61 I wish was different was I wish it had a dark stainless steel bezel ring like the RC40 has. I know they probably were going for a color scheme to match the grey buttons, but I think it would have looked really cool with how big the reflector and head is. Meh, it still looks cool though I guess.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 2, 2014)

How thick/tempered/coated is the glass on the TK61.

One reservation I have is that that lens is SO big compared to other lights I never even think about the lens on a light like my TK11 breaking ever because it's super small hard and protected. But somehow it seems much more likely that the lens on the TK61 could get damaged or cracked if it were dropped or hit. I know it's probably really sturdy especially with that stainless steel ring around the bezel.


----------



## ven (Mar 2, 2014)

martinaee said:


> The only thing cosmetically about the TK61 I wish was different was I wish it had a dark stainless steel bezel ring like the RC40 has. I know they probably were going for a color scheme to match the grey buttons, but I think it would have looked really cool with how big the reflector and head is. Meh, it still looks cool though I guess.




Could get a custom one made up if meant that much to you to have,or even spray yourself if wanted............cant see it being an issue if thats what you wanted:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I wonder how a off-center led is possible in the TK61. The reflector sits against the white retainer-ring that holds the led. That way a off-center led wouldn't be possible, because if it is, the reflector wouldn't fit correctly in the head.
> See photo from ernsanada #341



And compared the Tk61 ans the TK75, kj2?

Are you there??


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just compared the TK61 with the TK75 (gen 1). Situation: almost complete dark soccer field, two storage boxes at 130mtrs. TK75: lights up field 80mtr across and easily reaches the storage boxes. Both boxes are clearly visible. TK61: reaches very easily the storage boxes. Hotspot is brighter, which is visible with my eyes. Hotspot can only light-up one box. Between the corona and spill is a dark spot around 10mtr wide.

Antenna tower, 275mtr away. Both lights light-up the tower, but where the TK75 only shows the contours, the TK61 lights-up every single piece of metal. 

As expected, the TK61 and TK75 are different lights to each other. TK61 as thrower, TK75 to illuminate a large area.


----------



## houser23 (Mar 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> And compared the Tk61 ans the TK75, kj2?
> 
> Are you there??



I'm curious why you're so incessant about comparing two completely different lights? It's like me comparing my DEFT-X to a Coleman lantern.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 2, 2014)

Doh!

i lost the "S". You are correct, i meant to say the SR95S-UT.





357mag1 said:


> Is that the SR95-UT or the SR95S-UT? I have the SR95S-UT and it is quite a thrower using the SBT-70 LED. The SR95-UT uses the SBT-90 and only musters about 170K candela compared to 260K for the S version.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just compared the TK61 with the TK75 (gen 1). Situation: almost complete dark soccer field, two storage boxes at 130mtrs. TK75: lights up field 80mtr across and easily reaches the storage boxes. Both boxes are clearly visible. TK61: reaches very easily the storage boxes. Hotspot is brighter, which is visible with my eyes. Hotspot can only light-up one box. Between the corona and spill is a dark spot around 10mtr wide.
> 
> Antenna tower, 275mtr away. Both lights light-up the tower, but where the TK75 only shows the contours, the TK61 lights-up every single piece of metal.
> 
> As expected, the TK61 and TK75 are different lights to each other. TK61 as thrower, TK75 to illuminate a large area.



And the second last mode, the high mode of 400 lumens, is as intense, or a bit more, than the TK75, you have that seen too?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> And the second last mode, the high mode of 400 lumens, is as intense, or a bit more, than the TK75, you have that seen too?



Looks close, to the eye.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 2, 2014)

houser23 said:


> I'm curious why you're so incessant about comparing two completely different lights?



This.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 2, 2014)

For those who say the hotspot is super concentrated my take on it is this: If you are actually using a super long range throwing light to light up stuff 700-800 meters away then the hotspot is already as wide as a house or much wider by that point. At that point you are glad the beam is as concentrated as it is. I would love to personally test this light out in in Utah/Arizona/The Grand Canyon/Arches Canyon/etc. ... someplace with very long distances between things. Unfortunately I'm in Ohio.

If I do get a TK61 I'm expecting it to behave in essence like a supercharged Fenix E40. I'm just guessing based on what I see but the xp-e must have something like 1/9th the surface area of the xm-l platform. So when you basically just blow up the head of the E40, emitter and reflector it starts to look more or less like the TK61. Again, I'm just guesstimating and not looking at actual numbers so I'm sure that's not exactly the case, but it's pretty much what I would expect to get if I do get the TK61:

Over 4 times the brightness, WAY more distance, better spill within say 10 meters, and I'm assuming a better tint now that it's an xm-l2. Sounds good to me except I still am kind of dissapointed that it appears they aren't offering a neutral version. Although I'm kind of warming up to the idea of getting a cool tint version now.

I'm really looking forward to seeing some of the professionally done reviews of the TK61 here on CPF.

---> I kind of like using lights with really concentrated beams for mid range use anyway. I feel like EVERYONE would notice me if I use something like a TK75 on turbo, but with the TK61 even on 400 lumens you could see very clearly for a couple hundred meters and not have the neighborhood look like Time Square on New Year's Eve.


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Flight_Deck said:


> Doh!
> 
> i lost the "S". You are correct, i meant to say the SR95S-UT.



That makes sense as selfbuilt just reviewed the TN32 and measured 191K on his version.


----------



## cagenuts (Mar 2, 2014)

houser23 said:


> I'm curious why you're so incessant about comparing two completely different lights? It's like me comparing my DEFT-X to a Coleman lantern.



I guess a good test would be to compare the throw of a TK51 with a TK61 and the flood of a TK51 with a TK75. I suspect the TK51 is a good compromise (not withstanding the step down issue) between the TK61 & TK75.

What's the real requirement for a fantastic throw without much spill apart from bragging rights? I have a mate who is a cattle farmer down near the Lesotho border (South Africa) and having a beam profile similar to the TK75 is preferable over the TK61. I'm not sure about the search and rescue guys though.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 3, 2014)

cagenuts said:


> I guess a good test would be to compare the throw of a TK51 with a TK61 and the flood of a TK51 with a TK75. I suspect the TK51 is a good compromise (not withstanding the step down issue) between the TK61 & TK75.



Actually the TK75 would be a good compromise between the TK61 and TK51. TK61 throws further, TK51 is floodier.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 3, 2014)

*If I do get a TK61 I'm expecting it to behave in essence like a supercharged Fenix E40. I'm just guessing based on what I see but the xp-e must have something like 1/9th the surface area of the xm-l platform. So when you basically just blow up the head of the E40, emitter and reflector it starts to look more or less like the TK61. Again, I'm just guesstimating and not looking at actual numbers so I'm sure that's not exactly the case, but it's pretty much what I would expect to get if I do get the TK61:

Over 4 times the brightness, WAY more distance, better spill within say 10 meters, and I'm assuming a better tint now that it's an xm-l2. Sounds good to me except I still am kind of dissapointed that it appears they aren't offering a neutral version. Although I'm kind of warming up to the idea of getting a cool tint version now.

*Same to me, martinaee!

I have the E40 too, and want a bigger spot / better tint and much more throw...
Had the TK50 too, and think you must see the TK61 as a "big" TK50


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 3, 2014)

357mag1 said:


> That makes sense as selfbuilt just reviewed the TN32 and measured 191K on his version.



The TN32 has 240 kcd, why is it that many times in reality the lights does not come near the manufacterer specifications, with the cd numbers?


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> *If I do get a TK61 I'm expecting it to behave in essence like a supercharged Fenix E40. I'm just guessing based on what I see but the xp-e must have something like 1/9th the surface area of the xm-l platform. So when you basically just blow up the head of the E40, emitter and reflector it starts to look more or less like the TK61. Again, I'm just guesstimating and not looking at actual numbers so I'm sure that's not exactly the case, but it's pretty much what I would expect to get if I do get the TK61:
> 
> Over 4 times the brightness, WAY more distance, better spill within say 10 meters, and I'm assuming a better tint now that it's an xm-l2. Sounds good to me except I still am kind of dissapointed that it appears they aren't offering a neutral version. Although I'm kind of warming up to the idea of getting a cool tint version now.
> 
> ...



But the hotspot of the TK61 is a big as the hotspot of the E40, and bigger than the TK50.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 3, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> And the second last mode, the high mode of 400 lumens, is as intense, or a bit more, than the TK75, you have that seen too?



post deleted


----------



## kj75 (Mar 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just compared the TK61 with the TK75 (gen 1). Situation: almost complete dark soccer field, two storage boxes at 130mtrs. TK75: lights up field 80mtr across and easily reaches the storage boxes. Both boxes are clearly visible. TK61: reaches very easily the storage boxes. Hotspot is brighter, which is visible with my eyes. Hotspot can only light-up one box. Between the corona and spill is a dark spot around 10mtr wide.
> 
> Antenna tower, 275mtr away. Both lights light-up the tower, but where the TK75 only shows the contours, the TK61 lights-up every single piece of metal.
> 
> As expected, the TK61 and TK75 are different lights to each other. TK61 as thrower, TK75 to illuminate a large area.



kj2,

Please can you do this comparison with the TK70 and TK61?
I know these lights are different, but until now the TK70 was Fenix' throw king....


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> post deleted



Hi kj75

What you mean with post deleted?


----------



## ven (Mar 3, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj75
> 
> What you mean with post deleted?




He has made a post,decided he did not want it there for any number of any reasons so deleted it,instead of leaving blank he has just put "post deleted"


----------



## cagenuts (Mar 3, 2014)

ven said:


> He has made a post,decided he did not want it there for any number of any reasons so deleted it,instead of leaving blank he has just put "post deleted"



It was actually a double post (probably by accident).


----------



## kj75 (Mar 3, 2014)

cagenuts said:


> It was actually a double post (probably by accident).



Right! Thank you Ven and Cagenuts....


----------



## kj2 (Mar 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> kj2,
> 
> Please can you do this comparison with the TK70 and TK61?
> I know these lights are different, but until now the TK70 was Fenix' throw king....


Of course I can  -Charging up those 10.000mAh D-batts 
Will let you know ASAP


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Of course I can  -Charging up those 10.000mAh D-batts
> Will let you know ASAP



Hi kj2,

And for me , compare the second highest mode of the TK61 with 400 lumen, with the highest mode of the TK75, must be close the same (intensity)

Hope the TK61 is also much more intense than your TK70.

I think this thing eats batteries.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 3, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> 
> And for me , compare the second highest mode of the TK61 with 400 lumen, with the highest mode of the TK75, must be close the same (intensity)
> 
> Hope the TK61 is also much more intense than your TK70.



With the TK61 on high and the TK75 on Turbo, the intensity is almost the same.

The intensity-difference between the 61 and 70 is around 40.000cd. That difference will be noticeable by eye.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> With the TK61 on high and the TK75 on Turbo, the intensity is almost the same.
> 
> The intensity-difference between the 61 and 70 is around 40.000cd. That difference will be noticeable by eye.



50000 kcd, difference between both lights. 120000 kcd, TK70, 170000 kcd TK61. 

You still have the Fenix E 21, and the Fenix TK41?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 3, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 50000 kcd, difference between both lights. 120000 kcd, TK70, 170000 kcd TK61.
> 
> You still have the Fenix E 21, and the Fenix TK41?



TK70 is rated at 130.500


----------



## Ryp (Mar 3, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 50000 kcd, difference between both lights. 120000 kcd, TK70, 170000 kcd TK61.



The TK70 is actually 130,500. 120,000 (119,500) would be the TK75.


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Have your TK70 worked over by Vinh and it becomes a throw monster. It easily out throws my TN32 which out throws the TK61.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Trade a battery tube?*

I am interested in purchasing a runtime kit, but I would like to get the handle uniform. 

Is anyone else here interested in getting one of these for t TK61? If so, we can order two and I will take both the tubes, and send you my TK61 tube so we each have two matching tubes. PM me if interested. :twothumbs


----------



## Tmack (Mar 4, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing.
I already have the extended run kit for the tk75.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



kj2 said:


> Of course I can  -Charging up those 10.000mAh D-batts
> Will let you know ASAP





RemcoM said:


> Hope the TK61 is also much more intense than your TK70.



I just came back from comparing the TK61 vs TK70. As expected, the TK70 has a similar beam-pattern as the TK75. Only difference is that the TK70 has a slightly intenser hotspot, compared with the TK75.
At the other hand, the TK75 has more lumens than the TK70- so you've a better view as thing catch more light. 

Intensity-wise the TK61 wins big time from the TK70. I can clearly see the TK61 hotspot when I point it, in the TK70 hotspot.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



kj2 said:


> I just came back from comparing the TK61 vs TK70. As expected, the TK70 has a similar beam-pattern as the TK75. Only difference is that the TK70 has a slightly intenser hotspot, compared with the TK75.
> At the other hand, the TK75 has more lumens than the TK70- so you've a better view as thing catch more light.
> 
> Intensity-wise the TK61 wins big time from the TK70. I can clearly see the TK61 hotspot when I point it, in the TK70 hotspot.



For a better comparison between the TK70 And TK61, is holding the lights side by side, and shining the 2 hotspots apart from each other side by side, or have you done that too?

How have you compared them?

Received my new TK61, after send my off center led back, but the new one is also, a very little off center, but much less, but with a painfull blinding hotspot, especially on turbo, when shining on the white wall in my livingroom.

Just compared with my TK75, and a halogen, and HID xenon car, with high beams (cars from friends of mine, and intensitywise, it blows both halogen, and HID xenon highbeams away. Lucky me, because this is my second light with the fenix RC40, that win,(RC40, and (easily) win TK61 from carhighbeams.

So, im happy now, that i have one serious thrower light., and 4 extreme thrower/floodlights. Fenix TK75 (2600) 2900) lumen. Fenix RC40 (3500) lumen, and the spotlight from Olight X6 marauder, that especially big time wins from carbeams/highbeams (a little) but clearly.

And i have a real lightsaber, when i point my TK61 in the air.

But the low mode is still bright, wish it has a ultra low mode of 1 lumen.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



RemcoM said:


> For a better comparison between the TK70 And TK61, is holding the lights side by side, and shining the 2 hotspots apart from each other side by side, or have you done that too?



I did this comparison, like every other comparison I do. Side-by-side and switching from one light to the other.
I know how to compare lights!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



RemcoM said:


> Received my new TK61, after send my off center led back, but the new one is also, a very little off center, but much less,


Pics pics pics


----------



## weegidy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



RemcoM said:


> Received my new TK61, after send my off center led back, but the new one is also, a very little off center, but much less, but with a painfull blinding hotspot.



I got mine today, too. The LED is also a little off center.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*

I'm confused too how the emitter could be off center. Doesn't the board the xm-l2 sits on fit snugly up against the opening of the reflector--flush with it? I have my E40 sitting here in front of me and it's the same way. The xp-e and green board it's on are on a separate orange (plastic?) piece that essentially makes sure the led is dead center. Centering is of utmost importance in a light like this where gaining tremendous throw is dependent upon the way the light reflects from the emitter off the reflector. Do want to see pics though. If I do end up getting one I'll go to Bright Guy in person and ask to see a copy before buying.

Different Topic: Are there currently any good ways to defuse the beam of the TK61? I know Olight had some custom diffusers for their lights and it would be great if Fenix did something similar. I guess I could try to make one, but are there any out there already for other lights that are even big enough to cover the TK61?

Oh and for those who already have a TK61 how is the tint quality of the cool white xm-l2? Is the tint better than the original xm-l? I guess it can be any light with an xm-l2 to answer that question


----------



## kj2 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



martinaee said:


> I'm confused too how the emitter could be off center. Doesn't the board the xm-l2 sits on fit snugly up against the opening of the reflector--flush with it? I have my E40 sitting here in front of me and it's the same way. The xp-e and green board it's on are on a separate orange (plastic?) piece that essentially makes sure the led is dead center. Centering is of utmost importance in a light like this where gaining tremendous throw is dependent upon the way the light reflects from the emitter off the reflector. Do want to see pics though. If I do end up getting one I'll go to Bright Guy in person and ask to see a copy before buying.
> 
> Different Topic: Are there currently any good ways to defuse the beam of the TK61? I know Olight had some custom diffusers for their lights and it would be great if Fenix did something similar. I guess I could try to make one, but are there any out there already for other lights that are even big enough to cover the TK61?
> 
> Oh and for those who already have a TK61 how is the tint quality of the cool white xm-l2? Is the tint better than the original xm-l? I guess it can be any light with an xm-l2 to answer that question



I also wonder how the led could be off center in the TK61. The led in this lights, sits against a plastic cover, and that cover sits directly against the reflector.

My beam is white. Corona slightly green. Spill is purple. When turned-on outside, all I see is white.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



kj2 said:


> I also wonder how the led could be off center in the TK61. The led in this lights, sits against a plastic cover, and that cover sits directly against the reflector.
> 
> My beam is white. Corona slightly green. Spill is purple. When turned-on outside, all I see is white.



It appears that the actual plastic centering ring is a little off. I will post some photos soon, and maybe you'll see it.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Pics pics pics



Here's some photos I took in my dorm room. Not the best, but hopefully you can see enough detail. 
Here's a link to the imgur gallery if you want the full resolution. (http://imgur.com/a/jlfLh) If you want to view the jpgs full scale remove the "h" from the end of the photo name before the .jpg



























Boost mode^^^


----------



## Hot Brass (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks clearer on "boost" to see that something is "off" and not centered. How does it affect the beam outside and at a distance? HB


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 4, 2014)

My Fenix TK61 looks like it slightly out throws my Olight SR90.

I fully charged both lights and went outside to check out the brightness of both lights. Shined the lights on various objects like trees and power line towers. 

Left, Fenix TK61, Right, Olight SR90 






Left, Fenix TK61, Right, Olight SR90


----------



## kj75 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*



kj2 said:


> I just came back from comparing the TK61 vs TK70. As expected, the TK70 has a similar beam-pattern as the TK75. Only difference is that the TK70 has a slightly intenser hotspot, compared with the TK75.
> At the other hand, the TK75 has more lumens than the TK70- so you've a better view as thing catch more light.
> 
> Intensity-wise the TK61 wins big time from the TK70. I can clearly see the TK61 hotspot when I point it, in the TK70 hotspot.



Thanks kj2, great job!


----------



## Jash (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Trade a battery tube?*

Really wish they made a 4D version of this light!


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 5, 2014)

ernsanada said:


> My Fenix TK61 looks like it slightly out throws my Olight SR90.
> 
> I fully charged both lights and went outside to check out the brightness of both lights. Shined the lights on various objects like trees and power line towers.
> 
> ...



The TK61 must big outthrow your SR90, because of 119000 kcd, against 170000 kcd, from the TK61.

I not understand, why it only slightly outthrows your TK61.

Even the TK75, can outthrow your SR90, i mean the new 2900 lumen TK75.


----------



## LowFlux (Mar 5, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> The TK61 must big outthrow your SR90, because of 119000 kcd, against 170000 kcd, from the TK61.
> 
> I not understand, why it only slightly outthrows your TK61.
> 
> Even the TK75, can outthrow your SR90, i mean the new 2900 lumen TK75.


 A tri-emitter light with a shallow(er) reflector will not out-throw a deep reflector flashlight. The TK75 provides massive output but it is flood output and not throw. You seem to keep confusing massive output with brighter when in fact there are all sorts of different beam profiles based upon the reflector. Want something that will light up your entire back yard? Get a tri-emitter like the TK75. Want to try and spot something > 800 meters away? You need a deep throw reflector. There is no best of both worlds, you either sacrifice flood for throw or sacrifice throw for flood. That is why people who want all throw go with aspherics which have no spill at all, and people who want all flood cover their lenses with frosted film.

The TK70 cannot out throw the SR90. The TK75 does have more overall output, but it is using shallower reflectors so while you light up a larger area the beam profile isn't concentrated like the deep reflector flashlights.


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 5, 2014)

LowFlux said:


> A tri-emitter light with a shallow(er) reflector will not out-throw a deep reflector flashlight. The TK75 provides massive output but it is flood output and not throw. You seem to keep confusing massive output with brighter when in fact there are all sorts of different beam profiles based upon the reflector. Want something that will light up your entire back yard? Get a tri-emitter like the TK75. Want to try and spot something > 800 meters away? You need a deep throw reflector. There is no best of both worlds, you either sacrifice flood for throw or sacrifice throw for flood. That is why people who want all throw go with aspherics which have no spill at all, and people who want all flood cover their lenses with frosted film.
> 
> The TK70 cannot out throw the SR90. The TK75 does have more overall output, but it is using shallower reflectors so while you light up a larger area the beam profile isn't concentrated like the deep reflector flashlights.



I compared my TK75 to my SR90 before getting rid of the SR90 and determined the SR90 had slightly more throw but less output. Your statement above would be fairly accurate when comparing the same LED types. Due to the huge difference in die size between the XML and SST90 it shouldn't be used to describe why the SR90 out throws a stock TK75.

For example if your statement was completely accurate my modified TK75 would not be able to totally outclass the SR90 which it does. The modified TK75 throws so well and puts out so much light it makes the SR90 look anemic. In fact my modified TK41 will out throw a stock SR90.


----------



## LowFlux (Mar 5, 2014)

The TK75 is impressive for it's sheer level of output, for sure...but it's still not a thrower. It hangs with the big boys due to it's massive overall output.



vinhnguyen54 said:


> This light is not a K40vn killer in terms of throw. It does kill the K40vn in terms on lumen though. It is it own beast really.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 5, 2014)

It would be really nice to see Cree MK-R emitters in some of these new throwers.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Am reading the TK61 manual better, and as this thread tells; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381916-Fenix-AEU-43-USB-Kit
more cool stuff should come 
The manual clearly talks about the AEU-43 USB charging kit and a ARB-L5 batterypack for the TK61(/TK75).


----------



## Tmack (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice. I'm all over that one.


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 5, 2014)

weegidy said:


> It would be really nice to see Cree MK-R emitters in some of these new throwers.



I think quite the opposite. You would get the most extreme donut hole ever... (worse than MC-E and P7 throwers from a few years ago). 
Because of this and because of the lower intnsity of the led, you would get much less trow.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm still confused as to what Fenix is thinking: They will wait to see if the cool white version sells... but then nobody who buys the cool white version is going to spend another 150 on a neutral tinted version.

Is this basically just their way of saying they aren't doing a neutral tint version?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 6, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I'm still confused as to what Fenix is thinking: They will wait to see if the cool white version sells... but then nobody who buys the cool white version is going to spend another 150 on a neutral tinted version.
> 
> Is this basically just their way of saying they aren't doing a neutral tint version?



I'm curious too. This light is pretty expensive so I'm not sure I'll buy one, but the neutral white option was the only thing pushing me to get this light.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 6, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I'm curious too. This light is pretty expensive so I'm not sure I'll buy one, but the neutral white option was the only thing pushing me to get this light.



All of my lights are neutral white, even my car headlights are 5000k HID. What's the draw towards neutral white?


----------



## ven (Mar 6, 2014)

Is it not the closest to the sun in colour rendition.........so best results in dark for colours without being washed out.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Is it not the closest to the sun in colour rendition.........so best results in dark for colours without being washed out.



Yup. And and light like this is probably going to get a lot of use outdoors. I hate cool whites in general, but outdoors they look even worse IMO. Neutral white has less output but with a monster thrower like this, I can handle it.


----------



## ven (Mar 6, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Yup. And and light like this is probably going to get a lot of use outdoors. I hate cool whites in general, but outdoors they look even worse IMO. Neutral white has less output but with a monster thrower like this, I can handle it.



Mark(from another mark) do what i have done and get a vn version,you can have what you want,more power,beefed up(in short where manufacturers save money he uses better components/materials)

Just a thought,thats all:thumbsup: de-domed will throw twice as far and as you have probably read,from testing its showing 622-630kcd..........

With over 1700lm too,just an awesome package ,soon as get it any day i will give you any feedback if required,by pm if prefer so wont derail this thread(pics too):twothumbs

Best regards ven:thumbsup:


----------



## martinaee (Mar 6, 2014)

The modded TK61 sounds like a beast, but I still haven't verified that it doesn't really require step down. At 1700 lumens that thing will surely still get hot even with the better components and good heat sinking some are saying he added.

I really want a stock TK61 with a neutral emitter :< . Surely they have the emitters for it, so I don't understand why they don't just make it a limited run and sell a thousand or more to dealers. It would satisfy a lot of people here on CPF who want one and they would surely still sell out eventually.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 6, 2014)

My TK61 has arrived today, I made ​​a good impression. 
But for the moment the lux meter says only 130-136 kcd (TK61 tested with only two AW 2900mA)
Now go out and try to do some Beamshot

(translate with Google)

Review Pending


----------



## FelmarCorp (Mar 6, 2014)

I just ordered a TK61vn..
can't wait to have this thing in hand !

Wonder if it will out throw an Olight SR95S UT ....


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 6, 2014)

FelmarCorp said:


> I just ordered a TK61vn..
> can't wait to have this thing in hand !
> 
> Wonder if it will out throw an Olight SR95S UT ....



It should have no problem out throwing an Olight SR95S UT.


----------



## FelmarCorp (Mar 6, 2014)

wedlpine said:


> It should have no problem out throwing an Olight SR95S UT.



Sweet!!


----------



## ven (Mar 6, 2014)

martinaee said:


> The modded TK61 sounds like a beast, but I still haven't verified that it doesn't really require step down. At 1700 lumens that thing will surely still get hot even with the better components and good heat sinking some are saying he added.
> 
> Big light ,1700lm imo it shouldn't need step down,even the small nitecore tm light at 1300 lumen will run and noticeably different size,emitter,reflector/s size.Then tk75 (little closer to size but still smaller) on high at 1200lm will run without step down .Obv steps down off turbo but that's 2900lm..and can be back up to turbos traitor from step down.
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats stefano :twothumbsA beast of a light,try with 4 cells and hopefully will see a difference:thumbsup: As it may conserve the high mode for run times using 2 cells...just a thought


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news guys, but the TK61 can't compete with the Olight SRS-UT (see post #352). 

I already sold mine on the MarketPlace as a result. 



wedlpine said:


> It should have no problem out throwing an Olight SR95S UT.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 6, 2014)

Flight_Deck said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news guys, but the TK61 can't compete with the Olight SRS-UT





FelmarCorp said:


> I just ordered a TK61*vn*


----------



## Stefano (Mar 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Congrats stefano :twothumbsA beast of a light,try with 4 cells and hopefully will see a difference:thumbsup: As it may conserve the high mode for run times using 2 cells...just a thought



Fenix ​​said to me: 
"The TK61 can work with 2pcs battery 

The brightnes has no changes but the runtime is shorter than working with 
4pcs battery. "

I tried the light and tried to do a bit of Beamshot but I was by myself and I could not do a good job.
The torch has been good with two batteries.

My TK61 has the LED centered and magnificent tint. 
Only disappointed because I have not seen 170 kcd on the lux meter

(translate with Google)

Below: tree (97 meters)








Below:
TK61 level low (approximately 15 meters)






Below :
TK61 level medium 







Below TK61 level High







Below: TK61 level Turbo















Stefano - CPF Italia


----------



## Ryp (Mar 6, 2014)

Great beamshots, Stefano!


----------



## Stefano (Mar 6, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Great beamshots, Stefano!



Unfortunately, they are made with a good camera but I've bought it two days ago and I can not take full advantage because I do not know.
The scenario where I tried the flashlight is not ideal (too close) but I illuminated a field and houses even if you do not see in the pictures.
I checked the distance with Google Earth and I can declare that the TK61 lights up well at least up to 310 meters.
Probably more but I could not test the farthest house was 310 meters distance.




Tomorrow maybe I'll make some tests on the beach.
Impression of use: It 's my first torch to shoot but even if the luxmeter says less than Fenix ​​states are satisfied with the torch. 
It grips well, I also like the two buttons, satisfaction with the strap that is very comfortable and well made
No overheating problem, The strobe is good and has very high flashing frequency
I was expecting a torch similar to a laser 
Instead I have to say is "comfortable" I just wanted a more power but the TK61 does not have stepdow perhaps thanks to this limited power.
I've had good luck with the tint, it's a cool white similar to neutral and I enjoyed this.
I want to make one last example, when I turned on the TK61 in the outdoor I thought I had my hands on a TK15 enhanced, the type of beam is very similar.
Terrible translation by Google. 
I hope you have understood anything of what I wrote


----------



## markr6 (Mar 7, 2014)

Crazyness!! I need one!! Thanks for the shots, they really show the beam and distance well.


----------



## Tmack (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got my tk61vn and it's an absolute beast. The over 600kcd is just crazy.


----------



## metalhead69 (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats Tmack :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clavace (Mar 7, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Just got my tk61vn and it's an absolute beast. The over 600kcd is just crazy.



Sounds awesome - how about treating us to some beam shots!


----------



## Tmack (Mar 7, 2014)

Tonight I can compare it to my Tk75vn killerthrow, Btu shockervn, Mx25l3vn and d40avn if you like


----------



## Clavace (Mar 7, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Tonight I can compare it to my Tk75vn killerthrow, Btu shockervn, Mx25l3vn and d40avn if you like



Nice - Looking forward to it!


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 7, 2014)

Where and how can i contact vinhnguyen, to receive a TK61vn?

I want serious throw, and 600 kcd too.

Do i have to send my TK61 to him, or can i get one modified TK61vn from him?

What are the prices? I live in the Netherlands Europe, and we have only Euro,s here.

Question for kj2, why do you not order a TK61 vn? Muuuchh more impressive, and muuuch more throw. 600 kcd!

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Where and how can i contact vinhnguyen, to receive a TK61vn?
> I want serious throw, and 600 kcd too.
> Do i have to send my TK61 to him, or can i get one modified TK61vn from him?
> What are the prices? I live in the Netherlands Europe, and we have only Euro,s here.
> Question for kj2, why do you not order a TK61 vn? Muuuchh more impressive, and muuuch more throw. 600 kcd!


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...vn-Current-Throw-King-1735-ANSI-Lumen-622-KCD

And the reason I don't buy modified lights is because they don't have warranty. And with added taxes and customs-fees it can get really expensive.


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Where and how can i contact vinhnguyen, to receive a TK61vn?
> 
> I want serious throw, and 600 kcd too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

kj2

Beat me :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 7, 2014)

Stefano said:


> Unfortunately, they are made with a good camera but I've bought it two days ago and I can not take full advantage because I do not know.
> The scenario where I tried the flashlight is not ideal (too close) but I illuminated a field and houses even if you do not see in the pictures.
> I checked the distance with Google Earth and I can declare that the TK61 lights up well at least up to 310 meters.
> Probably more but I could not test the farthest house was 310 meters distance.
> ...



Its always dissapointing to not reach its stated kcd number, but how much kcd you have seen on your lightmeter?

2 You said your TK61 reach 320 meters, well it can reach 800 meters plus, visible ,not bright, but visible. My stock TK75, reaches 320 meters too, thats nothing special.

3 I really not understand, why fenix not have made a 200 plus kcd light, everything below 200 kcd is not really wow! factor, its nice, but not more than that.

So, i want order a TK61vn, with....yes...over 600000 kcd. Then we go happy!


----------



## Tmack (Mar 7, 2014)

When I heard the numbers from rdrfronty, I go very happy!


----------



## FelmarCorp (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats and thanks for the photos, stefano !
Very impressive from what I see.

I just ordered my first vn light...have a feeling it won't be my last, lol :twothumbs


----------



## 18650 (Mar 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 3 I really not understand, why fenix not have made a 200 plus kcd light, everything below 200 kcd is not really wow! factor, its nice, but not more than that.


 Perhaps they don't feel their products are meant to replace car lamps?


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 7, 2014)

I send vinhnguyen 2 times an email, but still get no reaction, what i have to do now?


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I send vinhnguyen 2 times an email, but still get no reaction, what i have to do now?




Please be patient,you will probably be 1 of 100s,allow a day or 2 ,he usually gets back quick ............

He is extremely busy,there is a reason for this:thumbsup:

Edit-nothing to do with this but will say anyway :laughing: i looked over rachels(the boss) shoulder yesterday on 1 of her email accounts,i saw 10,341 emails on her hotmail


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I send vinhnguyen 2 times an email, but still get no reaction, what i have to do now?




Just to add,i dont know where you live as not under name,there is a time difference too:thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

Below: tree (97 meters)



























Stefano - CPF Italia[/QUOTE]

Great pics Stefano!

Please can you do this again with a distance of aproximately 400 meters?


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

ven said:


> Just to add,i dont know where you live as not under name,there is a time difference too:thumbsup:



At the moment he's dreaming about a modded light that reaches the ISS-station


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


> At the moment he's dreaming about a modded light that reaches the ISS-station



They way vinhs mods are going,by time he wakes there may just be one :laughing:

:twothumbs


----------



## Stefano (Mar 7, 2014)

This night I try to take other Beamshot over a distance higher


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 7, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Tonight I can compare it to my Tk75vn killerthrow, Btu shockervn, Mx25l3vn and d40avn if you like



Awesome, can't wait!! I'm looking for my first VN light and I'm having a hard time deciding between the TK75vnKT and TK61vn. So your beamshots will help me decide.


----------



## Tmack (Mar 7, 2014)

For your first molded light I'd go with the tk75 killer throw. It will throw further than you'll ever need, and have tons of spill and lumens. The 61 is more of a one purpose light. While it's spill is usable, the 75 is a much better light all around. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 7, 2014)

Tmack said:


> For your first molded light I'd go with the tk75 killer throw. It will throw further than you'll ever need, and have tons of spill and lumens. The 61 is more of a one purpose light. While it's spill is usable, the 75 is a much better light all around. Just my opinion though.



Thanks for the input. Yeah, I've been leaning towards the TK75vnKT, but wanted to wait for good beamshot comparisons between the two VN lights before I pull the trigger.


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was refering to the TK61vn, as was the member that had wondered if it would out throw the SR95S-UT.



Flight_Deck said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news guys, but the TK61 can't compete with the Olight SRS-UT (see post #352).
> 
> I already sold mine on the MarketPlace as a result.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 7, 2014)

The TK61 that illuminates an ancient coastal tower - level turbo - distance 190 meters


----------



## Ryp (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Stefano. Do you have any beamshots at 300/400 metres?


----------



## Stefano (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry not at the moment, I had many difficulties to make Beamshot without someone's help.
I also had difficulty finding place for a long shot.
If you want you can see my review TK61 incomplete at the time, I'm working but I plan to finish tomorrow. - Check for updates to the page.
http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=7635

Translated with Google Translate


----------



## Stefano (Mar 8, 2014)

TK61 vs TK35 mod XM-L2 NW


----------



## martinaee (Mar 8, 2014)

WOW. How big is that tower/ruin? It must be pretty big if it's 190 meters away (570 feet).

What's interesting to me and what may put some people off in real life use is how stark the contrast is from bright spill (close up 10 feet) to darkness to bright hot-spot with almost no spill corona. Quite a thrower indeed. That throw is a trade off for giving up extra light around the periphery of the hot-spot. 

I kind of have to laugh because I remember reading the first posts on CPF when the TK35 was first announced and then released. People were posting beam shots exclaiming how throwy it is. While indeed it DOES put light out pretty far, beam shots like this make it look like a complete flood light.


----------



## Tmack (Mar 8, 2014)

Mx25l3vn, tk75vn killerthrow, shockervn, tk61vn. Look at that thin beam!


----------



## Ryp (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, the base of the beam on the TK61vn looks like it's about to explode the light.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 9, 2014)

martinaee said:


> WOW. How big is that tower/ruin? It must be pretty big if it's 190 meters away (570 feet).







It is this tower is very large and also very old (built in 1563) (tower history: http://www.circei.it/torre-paola.html)

Those photos are not ideal for showing "character" shot of TK61 but as you can see could illuminate well at that distance. 
I wanted to take pictures of different but are not successful.


i made it alone, with the self-timer and a tripod, so i cannot move away how i wanted from it. if i had been helped from a friend, i would have taken better pictures.

(Partially translated with Google)


----------



## martinaee (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Wow, the base of the beam on the TK61vn looks like it's about to explode the light.



LOL yeah what's up with that. Is there something on top or right behind it catching the glint of the beam?


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

WOW Tmack,love that pic,what an awesome line up.............i just hope no low flying air craft passed by :laughing:


----------



## Tmack (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think the fence was a bit angled there and your seeing the result of a tiny bit of the reflectors being visible.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Thanks guys. I think the fence was a bit angled there and your seeing the result of a tiny bit of the reflectors being visible.




Its a line up of what flashoholics dream of :laughing: ...........well this one anyway:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2014)

martinaee said:


> WOW. How big is that tower/ruin? It must be pretty big if it's 190 meters away (570 feet).
> 
> What's interesting to me and what may put some people off in real life use is how stark the contrast is from bright spill (close up 10 feet) to darkness to bright hot-spot with almost no spill corona. Quite a thrower indeed. That throw is a trade off for giving up extra light around the periphery of the hot-spot.
> 
> I kind of have to laugh because I remember reading the first posts on CPF when the TK35 was first announced and then released. People were posting beam shots exclaiming how throwy it is. While indeed it DOES put light out pretty far, beam shots like this make it look like a complete flood light.




Obv this is not standard,the tk61vn version as in Tmacks pic,throw wise ,this pic gives a surprising idea of how actually useful it is close up too







So yes awesome throw,but good flood too:thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano (Mar 11, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Thanks Stefano. Do you have any beamshots at 300/400 metres?



Sorry for my bad english..





I went back to the beach to do other tests and photo.
I had seen 310 meters with TK61 (near my house) 
I was skeptical it could reach 400 meters, I changed my mind.

I lighted a withe restaurant 400 meters distance (check with Google Earth)
Consider that a white building is easy to illuminate but also that the beach is not a good place for testing at (refraction of light and high humidity)
There were fishermen in the vicinity of the restaurant could not see them well.
So I would say this: the actual shooting of TK61 is about 350 meters to distinguish small things. 
400 meters to see bigger things
In the next two hours I'll show Beamshot

Terrible translation by Google


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2014)

Reads fine here Stefano:twothumbs think i may start using google translator for me :laughing:

Makes perfect sense,look forward to pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Mar 11, 2014)

350 metres is great! Thanks for testing the distance out, Stefano.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 11, 2014)

ven said:


> Reads fine here Stefano:twothumbs think i may start using google translator for me :laughing:
> 
> Makes perfect sense,look forward to pics:thumbsup:



thanks 
Meanwhile, I'll see two very nice photos of the TK61

All photos will be also included in my TK61 review in the coming hours
http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=7635


----------



## Stefano (Mar 11, 2014)

Control shot















Sorry I'm not a professional photographer, Beamshot performed by only modest equipment. 
Anyway, I saw clearly the details of the white building (400 meters) 

I did not see the fishermen on the rocks but they were 425 meters

I did a lot of photos but unfortunately most of them are bad


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you stefano for taking time ,they are great pics:twothumbs 
Far better than my efforts.I tried holding the tk61vn this morning and a camera .....not easy :laughing:

So tonight I will have my little 4yr old helper


----------



## Ryp (Mar 11, 2014)

ven said:


> I tried holding the tk61vn this morning



You used your TK61vn in daylight? oo:


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Ryp said:


> You used your TK61vn in daylight? oo:



:laughing: does sound odd tbh

it was 4:45am so before sun rise in UK ,sorry not made it very clear. I start early in work :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Too add sun rise today is around 6:20am


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 12, 2014)

The hotspot is visible now at afternoon with clear sunny skies, of my TK61 , everywhere i point it at, within 30 meters , even visible hotspot on a house, which is completely lit by the sun.

You see easily the hotspot of the TK61 at turbo, at that house now, it must be brighter than the sun, at ,within some distance.

Remco


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

If goes to plan i am going to get some pics done tonight,tk61vn included,if work out ok as just me and my 4yr old will post up.

Without taking thread up,could anyone pm me a simple guide to the google map,how to post that pic,as i will try with area i am going tonight.If short and sweet fine here,but if more too it then a pm would be greatly appreciated,just so i can show on map that is all:thumbsup:

cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano (Mar 12, 2014)

ven said:


> If goes to plan i am going to get some pics done tonight,tk61vn included,if work out ok as just me and my 4yr old will post up.
> 
> Without taking thread up,could anyone pm me a simple guide to the google map,how to post that pic,as i will try with area i am going tonight.If short and sweet fine here,but if more too it then a pm would be greatly appreciated,just so i can show on map that is all:thumbsup:
> 
> cheers ven:thumbsup:



You can use Google Earth.
Open Google Earth. 

Set to the desired location, click "ruler" (menù)
view:
http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2011/09/measuring_distances_with_the_google.html
https://support.google.com/earth/answer/148134?hl=en

It 's very easy, then you capture a screen shot of this by pressing the Print Screen key (Stamp Rsist) and paste it in an image editor



(Translated with Google)


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Stefano:bow:

:twothumbsthank you very much sir!!!!
Cheers ven


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

da daaaaaaaaaaar





 i am a computer genius............ok maybe not,stefano is for explaining it simply for me:thumbsup: thanks again

As you can see 1 little issue..........distance,well i will work in yards for you guys even though i am a metric man

422yds is that

I know area so if i do any more i will show after on map

Thanks again:thumbsup:

How do i show yards on pic?

:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

For now will leave it at this(prob get more but will use several lights too)will try for tk50,tk51,tk61vn,tk75vn and tm15/x3vn for now:thumbsup:
The shorter 163yds is a small field,so ideal for the tk75vn to show flood too
Longer 363yds will use too




Will be about 3+hrs yet


----------



## Tmack (Mar 12, 2014)

You have the biggest yard


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Tmack said:


> You have the biggest yard




:laughing: my little pond is not bad too:nana:

The measurement i said 80-100yds from the distance pic previous is 84yds so not too far out just to add :laughing: note to me-calibrate eyes :laughing:

So cant wait tbh,got too many lights and not enough time to do all,would need a night of it being honest and impossible right now.

So take a select few,hopefully after all this it will show in pics,have tri-pods but no attachment on.........well all the lights bar tm15
So will rely on callum holding light still..............got a good zoom on the canon powershot 220hs though,so with luck,patience and funny looks i will get there hopefully.

One thing is i dont give in!!!! so if it does not work,i will find a way to make it another time!!!!

Cheers ven


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Callum and his "few" lights as no point in taking them all..little bag for them too




:laughing:


----------



## Stefano (Mar 12, 2014)

ven said:


> How do i show yards on pic?
> 
> :twothumbs



On google earth appears automatically window with distance.
Remember to uncheck the "navigation with the mouse" as in the figure below


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you again,really appreciate that info,i now know what that box is for so for future(hopefully more successful) pics i will use that:twothumbs


From today,only did around 160m beam pics as camera auto balanced it out,also mist over lake so just went to trees
The work bench.....forgot the tk51 for pics,so will do again and also be more organised as could not tell the tm15 from x3vn...........give in :laughing: i have an idea but only 70% sure..........not good enough
Some pics,for a comparison this is the fenix t50 to get an idea



Then wham,tk61vn








160 ish metres little zoom







Awesome usable flood with tk61vn,very surprising tbh,makes it far more useful for me
150m




tk61vn and the moon




tk61vn with lads skyray next to it




tk61vn



220 metres to the eclectic pylon


----------



## Ryp (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics, ven.


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Ryp I tried and this morning has proved something to me.I struggled with over 220m as in my 400+m and wondered why light spread.

20m visibility this morning with thick fog,my long distance shots it tried(not posted) looked like a mist.......it was.

So will have to do those and try again :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't wait for those ones. I also can't wait 'til Christmas (soooooo long from now) to get a TK61.


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Can't wait for those ones. I also can't wait 'til Christmas (soooooo long from now) to get a TK61.



Right now it's worth the wait!! However 9 months is quite a bit of time ,and I am sure by then other options will be there to make choice more difficult .:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Mar 13, 2014)

Good point! First world problems


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Good point! First world problems



From hearing about the tk61 till getting one,may have been a few months,you wont be disappointed,reasons well,its a beast,huge,bigger than the tk75,not heavy,excellent throw but usable flood so not a pencil beam that in truth does not interest me at all,i like it to be of use in one way or another,but thats just my personal preference.

If i backed on to a huge lake with wild life,then a pencil beam may appeal more to reach out and see across large expanses.

This light is good anywhere.......

Down side is it comes in a lovely box......... no carry case like previous tk lights(50/51/75 etc)


----------



## kj75 (Mar 22, 2014)

My thrower king has arrived


----------



## kj75 (Mar 22, 2014)

Time for some thrower comparison shots... Try to keep you posted....


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats kj75 :twothumbs


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> My thrower king has arrived




Hi kj75, can you send me a PM, and compare it to your Tourans HIGHbeams?

The TK61 must reach further/more intense.

Try it with a line of trees outside urban area, where you have compared the TK70, against your carHIGHbeams.


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj75, can you send me a PM, and compare it to your Tourans HIGHbeams?
> 
> The TK61 must reach further/more intense.
> 
> Try it with a line of trees outside urban area, where you have compared the TK70, against your carHIGHbeams.



Why is this soooooo important to you? What does it change for you?


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 22, 2014)

The_Driver said:


> Why is this soooooo important to you? What does it change for you?



We need to all just ignore Remco's "vs. headlights" posts. He has asked this dozens of times in many different threads, and it is tiresome. No idea why he is so obsessed about it, but we would all do better if we stopped replying to a question that has already been answered numerous times.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 22, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> We need to all just ignore Remco's "vs. headlights" posts. He has asked this dozens of times in many different threads, and it is tiresome. No idea why he is so obsessed about it, but we would all do better if we stopped replying to a question that has already been answered numerous times.



Read my previous post!!

I said, i send kj75 a PM!! So that there is no more Headlighttalk here.

And it have my interest! simple. Can i help it. Respect that. Dont talk negative about my headlightinterest.

That feels not good for me. another persons have footbal, of postcardinterest, so what! I have flashlight and carheadlightinterests, so what!! It gives only anger, and tense on internetforums, where people do not respect the interest of others.

Its candlepowerforum here.....ALL ABOUT LIGHTSOURCES! That also includes headlights of cars, that are also impressive powerfull lightsources, and i hate it, to have a flashlight, that is less intense than a carHIGHbeam.

So please no disrespect, and negative reactions here at somebody elses interests. You cannot speak for anothers interest, that maybe is not yours.

If you not like my headlighttalk, ill stop it immeadiately!!!!

So go ahead with the Fenix TK61.

Have a nice day all of you.

No word anymore about carsheadlights!

I do that via PM, with kj75.

Remco


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Read my previous post!!
> 
> I said, i send kj75 a PM!! So that there is no more Headlighttalk here.
> 
> ...


Remco's "vs. headlights" posts dont bother me.
Just wondering what kind of headlights you have ? I'm assuming you have some type of HID projector?


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2014)

Why not open a thread so all info in one place with high beams..............just a thought,then people could suggest or post pics for you to look at.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 22, 2014)

ven said:


> Why not open a thread so all info in one place with high beams..............just a thought,then people could suggest or post pics for you to look at.



That's actually a great idea. I think we can all agree that actual high quality pics of lights and properly controlled beam shots of lights are something we love here on CPF. I would love to see car beams with spec details compared to a lot of lights we talk about on these forums.


----------



## FelmarCorp (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats kj75 !

That light is a real beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano (Mar 23, 2014)

Even on a Spanish forum have made ​​a nice TK61 review with many beamshot



http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8394


----------



## kj75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Stefano said:


> Even on a Spanish forum have made ​​a nice TK61 review with many beamshot
> 
> 
> 
> http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8394



Great pics! Thanks!
I'll try to post comparison pics with my TK61 / Barracuda / TK35 U2 this week!


----------



## kj75 (Apr 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Great pics! Thanks!
> I'll try to post comparison pics with my TK61 / Barracuda / TK35 U2 this week!



Delayed due to problems with my instant turbo....






Try to post them this week, found a nice location..


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Delayed due to problems with my instant turbo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi kj75,

please send me a PM, because of your carheadlightcomparison, with your TK61, you have done, yesterdayevening.

I wait for it, im so curious.

Thank you so much.

Remco


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 12, 2014)

First time I see a picture with Barracuda and TK61 side by side. Not strange that TK61 throws so far; the reflector is huge!


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Delayed due to problems with my instant turbo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the pic:twothumbs

So how does the barracuda compare to the tk61 as both standard iirc?
Cheers ven


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a question, does an off center led, not affect the beamdistance, throwcapabillities?

Remco


----------



## kj75 (Apr 12, 2014)

ven said:


> Love the pic:twothumbs
> 
> So how does the barracuda compare to the tk61 as both standard iirc?
> Cheers ven



I've to make my beamshots again.....waiting for a cloudy evening without moonshine.
Have tried yesterday evening, but due to an incorrect setting and the clear weather with moonshine I have to retry next week...

Can say TK61 throws much farther, but de throw of the Barracuda is impressive for such an lightweight light with only 2 x 18650....

They both reach an electric tower at 350 meters..

Next week I'll try to make better shots....


----------



## kj75 (Apr 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj75,
> 
> please send me a PM, because of your carheadlightcomparison, with your TK61, you have done, yesterdayevening.
> 
> ...



Made a short comparison with my highbeams Remco. TK61 wins easy with throw, but not with lumens....as expected...
Next week I'll send you a pic via PM


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Made a short comparison with my highbeams Remco. TK61 wins easy with throw, but not with lumens....as expected...
> Next week I'll send you a pic via PM



Hi kj75,

How you compared the TK75, with your highbeams?

Where you shined at? trees, or what else?

And what distance was the target? What did you see for kind of difference?

Highbeams, or low and high beams compared?

Thank you very much, for the comparison.

Remco


----------



## Ryp (Apr 12, 2014)

Here we go again...


----------



## Tmack (Apr 12, 2014)

Had a break for a while.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj75,
> 
> How you compared the TK75, with your highbeams?
> 
> ...



Remco,

1. This is a TK61 thread
2. I don't own a TK75


----------



## kj75 (Apr 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj75,
> 
> please send me a PM, because of your carheadlightcomparison, with your TK61, you have done, yesterdayevening.
> 
> ...



TK61 vs VW Touran highbeam..






Distance to the trees about 75 meters


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 13, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Remco,
> 
> 1. This is a TK61 thread
> 2. I don't own a TK75



Im sorry,

I mean the TK61, instead of the TK75 off course. My fault. Im sorry for that. So, how you compared, what difference did you see?

Please reply.

Remco


----------



## Tmack (Apr 14, 2014)

Touran on the left. Tk on the right...... Correct?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Touran on the left. Tk on the right...... Correct?



I think the other way around


----------



## Tmack (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh OK I can see the trees now. Hard to make out on my phone lol. 
I forgot it was a stock tk61 too. It's very cool. Mine is dedomed.
Thanks


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 14, 2014)

TK61 is clearly the winner, of the Touran carHIGHbeam.

I think even on high mode at 400 lumens, the TK61 does lss ,same or better than the touranHIGHbeam.

Great comparison, of a light that really wins of a carHIGHbeam.

Im happy i own this light, but cannot use it in my urban area, because of the risk of blinding other traffic.


----------



## Patt (Apr 22, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Static version
> 
> TK61 CW
> 
> ...



Hi,:wave: This is the TK75vn KillerThrow I suppose? :lolsign:


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 22, 2014)

They're all stock.


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Patt,the tk75 in standard form

The tk75vn kt is a modded version,this is the standard lights:twothumbs


----------



## lightoff (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got a smoking deal on one of these and love it. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Patt (Apr 29, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> They're all stock.



OK thx phantom23... :wave:


----------



## Patt (Apr 29, 2014)

ven said:


> Hi Patt,the tk75 in standard form
> 
> The tk75vn kt is a modded version,this is the standard lights:twothumbs



Thx buddy... :kewlpics::wave: if they're standard lights... oh man...awesome...:wow: :twothumbs My TK61 is arrived on the post-office yesterday...gonna sleep a few hours 

and than gonna get it...can hardly wait till tonight ..to test @work... :rock: I have a TK35 @work but I think it's nothing against this TK61..don't U think so?  

Greetz... Patt :thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Patt said:


> Thx buddy... :kewlpics::wave: if they're standard lights... oh man...awesome...:wow: :twothumbs My TK61 is arrived on the post-office yesterday...gonna sleep a few hours
> 
> and than gonna get it...can hardly wait till tonight ..to test @work... :rock: I have a TK35 @work but I think it's nothing against this TK61..don't U think so?
> 
> Greetz... Patt :thumbsup:



Look at this Patt...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ix-TK35-U2-Armytek-Barracuda-XM-L2-Fenix-TK61


----------



## kj75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Me and my TK61...


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 29, 2014)

TBH this is not cool white, more like mix, 70% cool 30% neutral, if that made any sense. Does anyone compared the tint with TK 75 2900lm?


----------



## kj75 (Apr 29, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> TBH this is not cool white, more like mix, 70% cool 30% neutral, if that made any sense. Does anyone compared the tint with TK 75 2900lm?



Tint is cool white, this pic was a kind of "artist impression" 
Check post #513


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 29, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Tint is cool white, this pic was a kind of "artist impression"
> Check post #513



Yep, my bad.....


----------



## BLUE LED (May 4, 2014)

Does this light have a lock-out, either physical or electronic similar to the Olight SR series of lights.


----------



## ven (May 4, 2014)

Only way to lock out is to undo tail cap a few turns so the carrier does not make contact inside..................(i find same on the tk75 too)


----------



## BLUE LED (May 4, 2014)

ven said:


> Only way to lock out is to undo tail cap a few turns so the carrier does not make contact inside..................(i find same on the tk75 too)



Thanks, that's the only thing I did not like about the TK75. That's a shame, oh well the search goes on


----------



## Tmack (May 4, 2014)

Hardly something to deter you from getting one.


----------



## BLUE LED (May 4, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Hardly something to deter you from getting one.



It's a deal breaker for me


----------



## ven (May 4, 2014)

BLUE LED said:


> It's a deal breaker for me




Tbh its a little gripe with me,same on the tk51 and tk50(although this is just an 1/8th turn to lock out as no carrier)

I would prefer a hold or press 3 times (just examples) to lock out or turn on............

But as Tmack said its a great light,not worth deterring imho as long as you dont mind unscrewing cap a full turn or so.

Go for the tk61vn and really benefit from the performance at over 3 x the kcd and 1735 lm too


----------



## BLUE LED (May 4, 2014)

My TK75 takes 2 and a quarter turns to lock-out. That is too much for me. I could live with half a turn.


----------



## ven (May 4, 2014)

Is it easily caught mr LED,the tk61 comes with no case etc just a box............

These are a good value zipper for both the tk75 and tk61
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?383252-Fenix-TK61vn-and-TK75vn-zipper-bag

Just a thought


----------



## BLUE LED (May 4, 2014)

Thank you, that's very helpful. I may end up with one before the next CPF Meet


----------



## Tmack (May 4, 2014)

Just grabbed 2 of them. I'm probably going to get more. They are perfect.


----------



## dazed1 (May 6, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Just grabbed 2 of them. I'm probably going to get more. They are perfect.



So some users here had problems with instant turbo. I want to know, why do you need instant turbo? it has memory, so put on turbo, and shut it off?


----------



## Tmack (May 6, 2014)

I never use instant turbo on this light. And yeah, the memory works great.


----------



## ven (May 6, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> So some users here had problems with instant turbo. I want to know, why do you need instant turbo? it has memory, so put on turbo, and shut it off?



Some use it ,some dont,i am one that does not but it appears a glitch/fault which ever you want to call it with some tk61 lights,modded or not makes no difference.

Correct,thats what i would do if i wanted instant turbo,that way saves holding the power button down but peeps have different views.

A way around it(if it is effected that is) is to hold power,soon as instant turbo comes on,press mode and hold then release power,so an almost instant turbo and you hold mode instead of power.

I am same as Tmack,dont use it so no need with the "glitch"

I guess its just a convenience thing rather than having it pre selected,also some want it working even if they dont need it(i dont think anything wrong with that myself as it should work as said).Just my opinion on it,no issue for me


----------



## Tmack (May 6, 2014)

I had no idea it even had that function until I heard there were problems popping up. 
So I tried it, sure enough, mine would only work for 5 seconds.


----------



## kj75 (May 6, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I had no idea it even had that function until I heard there were problems popping up.
> So I tried it, sure enough, mine would only work for 5 seconds.



I think I'm the only one that use instant-turbo. But I really like it! Mine works fine now, after I changed my light by the dealer.


----------



## ven (May 6, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I had no idea it even had that function until I heard there were problems popping up.
> So I tried it, sure enough, mine would only work for 5 seconds.




The light i like it on is the tk51 as holding power brings both leds on turbo...........so useful for me on that light,tk75 or tk61 i have no use personally.


----------



## kj2 (May 6, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I think I'm the only one that use instant-turbo.


That makes two of us


----------



## RemcoM (May 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I want do a test in the dark outside urban area,

and want know, when i point the TK61, and the Fenix TK75 (2900) lumen edition, at a house, or tree at 800/900 meters, and i leave my lights at turbo there, pointed at the house/tree, and go to that distance, are the house, and tree, then clearly visibly lit up, when i arrive at that house/tree?


----------



## ven (May 13, 2014)

No RemcoM as someone would have pinched your light by the time you get there :laughing:


On a serious note there could be all types of pollution in the way of almost 1km distance...........very tough challenge in a built up area,you would need no lights on at all or light pollution would effect result.

Just shine your light,do you have binoculars or a scope to look through............may make the task easier(just a thought)


----------



## Tmack (May 13, 2014)

Haha. Nice ven. 

Me torch got nicked!


----------



## ven (May 13, 2014)

The tk75 will not reach anyway unless it has reflective curtains..........:laughing:,standard tk61 on a perfect clear night should have signs on house but it would slight and cover house with the spot.

Why the question?,the fenix tk61 is rated at 800m iirc so should reach.Having those conditions proves very difficult unless you have a straight 800m,maybe over a lake or clearing in a forest like rdfronty excellent shoot out.

If you want to do test then my advice is just do it,if a success or not report back,no one knows of the area,hills,houses,street lights,cars that could cause potential issues with your test.

Look forward to your results


----------



## RemcoM (May 13, 2014)

ven said:


> The tk75 will not reach anyway unless it has reflective curtains..........:laughing:,standard tk61 on a perfect clear night should have signs on house but it would slight and cover house with the spot.
> 
> Why the question?,the fenix tk61 is rated at 800m iirc so should reach.Having those conditions proves very difficult unless you have a straight 800m,maybe over a lake or clearing in a forest like rdfronty excellent shoot out.
> 
> ...



Hi ven,

1 The TK61 is rated at 170000 Kcd and not 800, but 870 meters ANSI number beam distance.

2 So, the house and trees are at that distance, when i got to that house and trees, left my TK61 alone, pointed at the target, at turbo, then the house and trees are lit up a bit?

3 And what about that, with the TK75, shined at the house/trees at 870 meters? What can i expect to see then (when standing near the targets?

A very very little very faint barely noticeable glow?


----------



## ven (May 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi ven,
> 
> 1 The TK61 is rated at 170000 Kcd and not 800, but 870 meters ANSI number beam distance.
> 
> ...



Sorry was not clear the 800 was referring to 800m as thats around your distance,yes 170kcd its rated at.

Find out is my answer,it is not going to be brightly illuminated.


----------



## ven (May 13, 2014)

Too many factors,being honest its seems a little silly test,are there street lights on this test,are there other houses with lights on.........my guess there would be!

Is it an actual test or just a made up IF test?


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 13, 2014)

I wouldn't be comfortable leaving my light 800m away, imaging some mushroom picker walking on it " look somebody lost a flashlight". Then imaging yourself running back, falling,tearing up your throat yelling "wait, this is my light!!!" when you see it start walking and disappearing in the darkness...seriously bring someone to turn it on when you get to the distance.


----------



## RemcoM (May 16, 2014)

Hi, i read and often hear, that the TK61 can also run, with 2 batteries, and maintain the same intensity, on turbo.

Is that true?


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi, i read and often hear, that the TK61 can also run, with 2 batteries, and maintain the same intensity, on turbo.
> 
> Is that true?








From the manual.


----------



## RemcoM (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> From the manual.



Thank you kj2.

But i not read, that it maintains the same intensity at turbo.

Do you think, that it do not reduce its intensity (CD) number, when run on 2 batteries?


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you kj2.
> But i not read, that it maintains the same intensity at turbo.
> Do you think, that it do not reduce its intensity (CD) number, when run on 2 batteries?


Fenix only notes that runtime will be reduced. So all modes should still be available, and light should perform the same.
But if I'm correct, you own the TK61 yourself, so you can try it.


----------



## RemcoM (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix only notes that runtime will be reduced. So all modes should still be available, and light should perform the same.
> But if I'm correct, you own the TK61 yourself, so you can try it.



Yes, youre correct!

Im the very happy owner of this light.

Its a beast!


----------



## dazed1 (May 16, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Im the very happy owner of this light.
> 
> Its a beast!



Modded or stock?


----------



## Tmack (May 16, 2014)

Stock iirc
I remember recommending to get it modified.


----------



## ven (May 16, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Stock iirc
> I remember recommending to get it modified.




Yes its LOW beam at the moment,needs the HIGH beam mod


----------



## Tmack (May 16, 2014)

Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## dazed1 (May 16, 2014)

How to remove the hostler handle at the starting portion of the head?

Also anyone got an idea, how much lumens boost i will get by modding this light to 4/4.2A from [email protected]?


----------



## dazed1 (May 17, 2014)

Anyone got idea for removing the clip?


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Anyone got idea for removing the clip?


Clip?? what clip?


----------



## ven (May 17, 2014)

Presume the loose attachment on head to for the shoulder strap,does it not come off when body removed from head? not tried to remove it tbh


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2014)

ven said:


> Presume the loose attachment on head to for the shoulder strap,does it not come off when body removed from head? not tried to remove it tbh


no no, that ring is in front of the heatsink. I can't think of a way to remove it. Or you should cut it somehow.


----------



## dazed1 (May 17, 2014)

Yes i think its impossible to remove it without cutting it


----------



## Tmack (May 17, 2014)

Was thinking about stretching an oring into the gap to stop it from rattling.


----------



## dazed1 (May 18, 2014)

Just wanted to say, that the feel of the anodizing/material, especially in the upper part is the best thing i ever hold, amazing build quality hats off to Fenix!

:twothumbs

I was thinking TK 75 cannot be matched in that regard, but this is just insane.


----------



## RemcoM (May 18, 2014)

Hi Tmack, and Ven, do you have also the Nitecore TM15?

How bright is that light?

Does it impress?

And how about the flood, in comparison with the stock TK75?

PM me, about the TM15.


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi Tmack, and Ven, do you have also the Nitecore TM15?
> 
> How bright is that light?
> 
> ...



Hi quick answer its good,good throw and flood,i love mine and can charge cells,its 2450lm 
Quick pics but mine is not a stock tk75 as its 4400lm vn version















Yes it impresses me,nice light,nice size,weighty too,well built,will run for 20+mins on turbo i have found to a point of too warm to hold for longer than a few seconds during testing. Voltage display via nitecores flashing button proves accurate to 0.1v

To bring back on topic a little(sorry) a pic of tm15/tk61vn/tk75vn/tk51/x3vn



Pics not best
tk75vn in misty conditions(as with the others)



tm15




tk61vn zoomed in a little(back on topic a little)




So camera was on auto so it auto balanced light,could see it dim down on lcd screen.........misty too and distance iirc is around 150-160m
I could get no further than around 250m due to fog/mist as it just walled the light out,spread it against mist.....
Any further Qs just pm me and will get back as soon as i can:twothumbs


----------



## dazed1 (May 19, 2014)

Great shots ven :twothumbs the TK 61 is amazing 

Does anyone have idea, why there are little to no TK 61 reviews/videos on Youtube?


----------



## Patt (May 19, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Great shots ven :twothumbs the TK 61 is amazing
> 
> Does anyone have idea, why there are little to no TK 61 reviews/videos on Youtube?


*
Hi,yes indeed...very good question...I also can't understand why such an awesome and (relative)cheap
light..**Isn't pictured and/or revieuwed more for example on YouTube-video's...!!! Unbelievable...! *  :hairpull: 


*​Patt*


----------



## Patt (May 19, 2014)

*Hi ven, question...am I wright when I think that the beamcolour of the "TK61vn" is a little more bright & better than the S200C2vn???

Patt *


----------



## Patt (May 19, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I think I'm the only one that use instant-turbo. But I really like it! Mine works fine now, after I changed my light by the dealer.


*
Instant Turbo..? If you put the mode on Turbo and you switch off,than you'll have instant turbo whenever you turn on the light again.. on/off/on...as much as you want...(so..problem fixed..I would say...isn't it?) *:thumbsup:

*
Patt*


----------



## ven (May 19, 2014)

Patt said:


> *Hi ven, question...am I wright when I think that the beamcolour of the "TK61vn" is a little more bright & better than the S200C2vn???
> 
> Patt *



Hi patt tbh I don't have an s200c2vn so could not say.The tk61vn is PDT and 1735ansi iirc and the s200 is over 600 ansi iirc.

The throw of the s200 is around 120kcd-140kcd iirc against 600-640kcd so more intense from tk61vn

I would guess at a pocket tk61vn as a comparison .Both amazing in their own way.....

Its hard to get an exact tint on pics as the camera never give a real true perception .

Regards ven


----------



## Tmack (May 19, 2014)

Yeah its got to be the intensity of the tint making it appear better. 
But then again my tk61vn is pdt, and my s200cvn is xpg2. 
So there may be the difference. 
And really tint, or beam colour is preference, so one person ideal color may be totally different from another.


----------



## kj75 (May 20, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Great shots ven :twothumbs the TK 61 is amazing
> 
> Does anyone have idea, why there are little to no TK 61 reviews/videos on Youtube?



I'm planning a (short) review of the stock version, try to post it this or next week...


----------



## dazed1 (May 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I'm planning a (short) review of the stock version, try to post it this or next week...



Thanks alot, i'm really wondering why the lack of interest/reviews on youtube of this amazing light 

Anyone measured the throw/cd (not official rating)? thanks.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 22, 2014)

I thought about getting the TK61 and still may but for now decided to get a ThruNite TN32. Several reasons for the choice. I already have the Fenix TK75 and find it a truly great and versatile light but wish the battery tube was smaller in diameter or Fenix offered an auxiliary handle such as is available for the Jetbeam RRT-3. I personally find the 52mm diameter of the TK75 battery tube on the large size. It is larger than the RC40 or Olight SR90 battery assemblies. With a three battery holding handle the TN32 handle is, I believe, noticeably smaller in diameter than the TK75/TK61 handles. I also really like the magnetic ring interface, particularly the continuously variable light intensity version which the TN32 apparently does not have unfortunately.

From the reviews both the TN32 and TK61 appear to be great lights, each with advantages. I may eventually acquire both but for now am awaiting the arrival of my TK32.

Thoughts from any others on the size of the TK61 battery holder and what the maximum diameter of a standard configuration flashlight battery-tube/handle should be?


----------



## ven (May 22, 2014)

Personally i find the size pretty much spot on,obviously the tk75 and 61 is the same,bonus if needed the extension tube can be fitted to both.

I also love the UI of the fenix too.

Dont have the tn32,but have a tn35vn and do love it,size wise i dont notice it tbh,dont think that much in it..........

Bonus also of 4 cells is longer run times along with the the load spread over the cells(4 instead of 3 which is an odd)

Just my opinion,end of day its what your happy with,the tk61 is a substantially sized light with a 96mm head.

Not much in it


----------



## 357mag1 (May 22, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> I thought about getting the TK61 and still may but for now decided to get a ThruNite TN32. Several reasons for the choice. I already have the Fenix TK75 and find it a truly great and versatile light but wish the battery tube was smaller in diameter or Fenix offered an auxiliary handle such as is available for the Jetbeam RRT-3. I personally find the 52mm diameter of the TK75 battery tube on the large size. It is larger than the RC40 or Olight SR90 battery assemblies. With a three battery holding handle the TN32 handle is, I believe, noticeably smaller in diameter than the TK75/TK61 handles. I also really like the magnetic ring interface, particularly the continuously variable light intensity version which the TN32 apparently does not have unfortunately.
> 
> From the reviews both the TN32 and TK61 appear to be great lights, each with advantages. I may eventually acquire both but for now am awaiting the arrival of my TK32.
> 
> Thoughts from any others on the size of the TK61 battery holder and what the maximum diameter of a standard configuration flashlight battery-tube/handle should be?



Not a whole lot of difference in battery tube size.
SR90 - 1.9 inches in diameter
TN32 - 1.93 inches
TK75 - 2.05 inches on body and 2.175 inches on the tailcap

I can't fault your choice. I did not get a TK61 due to the enormous size of the head. My first Vinh K40 throws as well as my K50 and better than either of my TN32s (one Vinh modified). My second K40vn throws about as well as the de-domed TN32vn. I'm not sure what is up with that first K40 but it is my favorite thrower light.

I prefer the K40 for the lighter weight and smaller head.


----------



## dazed1 (May 23, 2014)

So i hear some users say that doing an simple resistors mod, (current bump) is like useless without dedome?

I wonder how come like 30% more output cant be bad right? and it will increase the throw anyway right?


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

The de-dome usually doubles the throw,or triples in some cases..........
Vinhs current bump,carrier tweaks,heat sink etc etc and de-dome( i went for PDT) gives around 1735lm and 622kcd over the standard 1000lm and 170kcd............pretty astonishing:twothumbs


----------



## dazed1 (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> The de-dome usually doubles the throw,or triples in some cases..........
> Vinhs current bump,carrier tweaks,heat sink etc etc and de-dome( i went for PDT) gives around 1735lm and 622kcd over the standard 1000lm and 170kcd............pretty astonishing:twothumbs



I'm perfectly aware that vinh mods are absoultey amazing, and its worth every dollar.

What i'm asking is will current bump still results in noticeably better results?


----------



## thedoc007 (May 23, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> What i'm asking is will current bump still results in noticeably better results?



Boosting alone can improve results, sure. But my point in the other thread (which I believe you are referring to) is that boosting alone is usually not worth the amount of money you spend on it. Between shipping it, the time without the light, and Vinh's charge, to me it doesn't make much sense to do current boosting and nothing else. He can swap drivers, LEDs, de-dome, do carrier tweaks, improve reliability and efficiency, do engraving, etc. If you have money to burn, and are OK with fractional improvements, then yes, you can see a difference with only a current boost. But you would be missing out on all the other improvements that could be made for not much more money. And unless you compare them side by side, current boosting alone will not appear to be a huge change.


----------



## Tmack (May 23, 2014)

While the cars in the shop, might as well get the works  
If I didn't, I'd always wonder how much better it could be.


----------



## Patt (May 23, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> I thought about getting the TK61 and still may but for now decided to get a ThruNite TN32. Several reasons for the choice. I already have the Fenix TK75 and find it a truly great and versatile light but wish the battery tube was smaller in diameter or Fenix offered an auxiliary handle such as is available for the Jetbeam RRT-3. I personally find the 52mm diameter of the TK75 battery tube on the large size. It is larger than the RC40 or Olight SR90 battery assemblies. With a three battery holding handle the TN32 handle is, I believe, noticeably smaller in diameter than the TK75/TK61 handles. I also really like the magnetic ring interface, particularly the continuously variable light intensity version which the TN32 apparently does not have unfortunately.
> 
> From the reviews both the TN32 and TK61 appear to be great lights, each with advantages. I may eventually acquire both but for now am awaiting the arrival of my TK32.
> 
> Thoughts from any others on the size of the TK61 battery holder and what the maximum diameter of a standard configuration flashlight battery-tube/handle should be?


*
Hi,than you should like the K40vn better also...? It's a little smaller and shorter than the TK61-75 ... ** *


----------



## Patt (May 23, 2014)

357mag1 said:


> Not a whole lot of difference in battery tube size.
> SR90 - 1.9 inches in diameter
> TN32 - 1.93 inches
> TK75 - 2.05 inches on body and 2.175 inches on the tailcap
> ...


*
It's not for nothing..that the K40vn is the great Vinh..'s favorite light...hmmm...need to order one asap... that's for sure.. *:rock::thinking:


----------



## Patt (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> The de-dome usually doubles the throw,or triples in some cases..........
> Vinhs current bump,carrier tweaks,heat sink etc etc and de-dome( i went for PDT) gives around 1735lm and 622kcd over the standard 1000lm and 170kcd............pretty astonishing:twothumbs



:wave:*Hi bro.. I did order my "Throw Monster" yesterday*:rock:*...happy waiting now...* :devil:  *(can't

wait to test that insane monsterlight lol^^) * 

*​Patt*


----------



## ven (May 24, 2014)

Patt said:


> :wave:*Hi bro.. I did order my "Throw Monster" yesterday*:rock:*...happy waiting now...* :devil:  *(can't
> 
> wait to test that insane monsterlight lol^^) *
> 
> *​Patt*




YO BRO!!! 

Congrats ,nice one Patt:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## dazed1 (May 24, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Boosting alone can improve results, sure. But my point in the other thread (which I believe you are referring to) is that boosting alone is usually not worth the amount of money you spend on it. Between shipping it, the time without the light, and Vinh's charge, to me it doesn't make much sense to do current boosting and nothing else. He can swap drivers, LEDs, de-dome, do carrier tweaks, improve reliability and efficiency, do engraving, etc. If you have money to burn, and are OK with fractional improvements, then yes, you can see a difference with only a current boost. But you would be missing out on all the other improvements that could be made for not much more money. And unless you compare them side by side, current boosting alone will not appear to be a huge change.



Bro, i should be clear.

I do not send a light to Vin, if i did, it would be full mod. My friend will do resistor swap for me, and nothing more, i was low on budget,and shipping to USA is like 40$ from here....

it should be great upgrade for 0$ spent right? noticeable? Vinh was amazing and send me resistors for the mod for free! :twothumbs

He is like the best guy ever, i SWEAR.


----------



## ven (May 24, 2014)

I think one of the main mods is the de-dome for more than doubling the throw(tripling with current bump on tk61vn),but with a current bump ideally you want better heat sinking too.
30% may not make enough difference for that...............dont know ,guess you will find out:thumbsup:


----------



## dazed1 (May 24, 2014)

ven said:


> I think one of the main mods is the de-dome for more than doubling the throw(tripling with current bump on tk61vn),but with a current bump ideally you want better heat sinking too.
> 30% may not make enough difference for that...............dont know ,guess you will find out:thumbsup:



I never run my light more then few mins on turbo, mostly 1 min max. I once tested the runtime and that was it, generally its turbo > high and cycling the mods.


----------



## RemcoM (May 24, 2014)

To all Fenix TK61 users,

Can you all run the light on 2 batteries, without difference of its 170 Kcd brightness?

I read and heard that that is possible.


----------



## dazed1 (May 24, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> To all Fenix TK61 users,
> 
> Can you all run the light on 2 batteries, without difference of its 170 Kcd brightness?
> 
> I read and heard that that is possible.



Yes it is, its just 1 led - 1000 lumens @3.1A no problems at all.


----------



## NCRick (May 24, 2014)

I saw someone posted a little up the page here about not finding many reviews for this light outside of this forum. I also noticed the same, especially on amazon.com which seems to sell pretty much every stock light discussed on here that is currently in production (many of the higher end or exotic models have to be ordered from their marketplace vendors but they do have several which are authorized dealers/resellers). Out of several listings for this model, whether just for the basic model-only or kits including batteries with chargers, I think only one of them had even been reviewed and in that case there was only one review. Anyways I ordered mine from them and just got it yesterday (May 23rd) $129.99 USD shipped (2-day free shipping thanks to Prime).

My first reaction was "Holy crap this thing is huge!". I knew the dimensions but it's one thing to see them on paper and another to see the actual thing itself. I have no problem with the size at all and understand why it needs to be that large. I was just a little surprised while unboxing. I was a little disappointed that this model doesn't come in the plastic carry/storage case similar to my TK41 but I did find the shoulder strap to be a nice quality strap that appears to be heavy duty with very nice clips for securing one end to the tail cap and the other to a mounting ring located between the top of the barrel and bottom of the head. I loaded it with freshly charged Nitecore 2600 mAh 18650 cells (Fenix ARE-C2 charger) and was pleasantly surprised upon powering on to test for defects. Once I waited several hours for full darkness to arrive that's when the fun started. In my backyard there is a tall tree about 200 meters from my patio and I was able to light up the canopy top of that tree like daylight. Even on high power I could still light it up quite well and on the second lowest setting I could still clearly hit the target. This think stock has a very impressive tight focused beam and certainly lives up to its reputation as a thrower. My TK41 has pretty good range itself but the TK61 just smoked it for distance. Due to the 1000 lumen output I was easily able to notice that the spill is somewhat less intense since the beam is tightly focused for distance but this model was designed for throw and it does that extremely well. I can only imagine what Vinh's models can do with over triple the cd compared to stock.

I don't have the equipment to provide specific measurements or beam shots such as those provided by regular reviewers here but I have to say that based on initial impressions from personal use I would highly recommend this model for someone looking for a high quality and highly capable thrower at a reasonable price (reasonable for lights with its capability). I am looking forward to more real-world testing in the coming days and I'm happy to have this as my latest addition to my inventory/collection.

:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack (May 24, 2014)

My convoy runs more power than that and it's 1x18650. 
I know many do. And the way the carrier is setup on the 61 it should be fine and still give max power, just not for as long as 4 of course.


----------



## RemcoM (May 29, 2014)

Hi, Does somebody know, what the Kcd is of the TK61 stock version,

At turbo 1000 lumens, its around 170000 Kcd, but,
what is the Kcd at lowmode 20 lumens?

Midmode around 150 lumens/130 lumens?

And at highmode 400 lumens?

Can somebody calculate that?


----------



## TEEJ (May 29, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi, Does somebody know, what the Kcd is of the TK61 stock version,
> 
> At turbo 1000 lumens, its around 170000 Kcd, but,
> what is the Kcd at lowmode 20 lumens?
> ...






As lux is the lumens per square meter, generally, you can assume that the change in cd will be proportional to the lumen output for the same light...IE: If you cut the lumens in half, you are cutting the cd in half.


To clarify one part above - if a light has a cd of 170,000, that is the cd, NOT the K cd. The k stands for 1,000, so a k cd is a thousand cd.


That means you can EITHER say a light has 170 k cd, *or* 170,000 cd






So if 100% output is 1,000 L at 170,000 cd :

At 20 lumens, that's 2% of the 1000 L = 2% of the 170,000 cd = 3,400 cd.


At 150 L, that's 25,500 cd

At 400 L, that's 68,000 cd, and so forth.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 2, 2014)

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=378&scene=1&mode=0

http://fonarevka.ru/#00000s27l3r42

Some more beamshots, possibility to compare


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, a question,

Does come moist/humid air, not inside the TK61, when its inside my house 80 percent humidity, and outside nearly 100 percent humidity?

I hope it will not effect the light itself, and the leds.

I have often humid conditions here.

Can somebody tell me more about this.

I prefer offcourse dry air, inside and outside, or is that a no issue?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi, a question,
> 
> Does come moist/humid air, not inside the TK61, when its inside my house 80 percent humidity, and outside nearly 100 percent humidity?
> Can somebody tell me more about this.



The light isn't completely sealed so yeah, air can come in.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> The light isn't completely sealed so yeah, air can come in.



But it does not affect the led, light, and its performance itself? Very humid and warm, here now for days.

Do you worry about the humid air/conditions with your flashlights? Or not.

Does your TK75 experienced alot of humid air? And it still has no loss in its intensity of the beam?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But it does not affect the led, light, and its performance itself? Very humid and warm, here now for days.
> Do you worry about the humid air/conditions with your flashlights? Or not.
> Does your TK75 experienced alot of humid air? And it still has no loss in its intensity of the beam?


It has been warm and humid here for the last week, but I don't worry.
I worry more if my lights change from hot to cold temperature, in a few seconds.
And I've no way of measuring if there is a loss. Only my eyes  (both work perfect  )


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It has been warm and humid here for the last week, but I don't worry.
> I worry more if my lights change from hot to cold temperature, in a few seconds.
> And I've no way of measuring if there is a loss. Only my eyes  (both work perfect  )



A bit offtopic, but your TK75, has go through alot of humidity since you have it? 

And still no loss of intensity of the hotspot?
Is it also humid now, inside your house?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> A bit offtopic, but your TK75, has go through alot of humidity since you have it?
> Is it also humid now, inside your house?


A bit off topic yeah, but it has. Haven't used it the last 2-3 week, and is stored in a B&W Outdoor case.
Have a few windows open, to let air in and out. Have no idea what the humidity percentage is inside.

Edit: humidity inside my house, about 78% today.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 10, 2014)

Aren't both of those lights good for 2 meters submerged?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Aren't both of those lights good for 2 meters submerged?


Yes


----------



## Tmack (Jun 10, 2014)

So the outside humidity should have little to no effect right?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tmack said:


> So the outside humidity should have little to no effect right?


That's what I'm guessing. Am not a professor in this  
But the weather hasn't damaged my lights at all.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 10, 2014)

Me either


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 11, 2014)

While the TK61, and the Nitecore TM36 are arond 200.000 cd, but what is the cd number on average of my 5 mW, and 200 mW green laserpointers?

What can i expect?

Sorry for going offtopic.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> While the TK61, and the Nitecore TM36 are arond 200.000 cd, but what is the cd number on average of my 5 mW, and 200 mW green laserpointers?
> 
> What can i expect?
> 
> Sorry for going offtopic.



The TK61 is 170kcd, the TM36 is 310kcd. They are NOT both "around 200kcd". One is almost double the other...


----------



## Tmack (Jun 11, 2014)

I build lasers and have never heard of one's cd being measured. 
I'm sure it would be extremely high especially on a 532nm (green) 
My 500mw 532nm can hit anything you can see. 

And a 3w 445nm unfocused looks exactly like an aspheric light. I'm sure the readings would be crazy if able to be taken. 

They measure a lasers "throw" in divergence in a way. 
The better the divergence, the further it will travel.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 11, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I build lasers and have never heard of one's cd being measured.
> I'm sure it would be extremely high especially on a 532nm (green)
> My 500mw 532nm can hit anything you can see.
> 
> ...



Do you think, that the TK75, TK61, And my 200 mW, can beat a plane landinglight, when it comes to throw?

I mean landingheadlights of todays commercial airplanes, like boeing, etc.

I hope at least my stock version of the TK61, can beat or reach the landinglights of commercial passenger airplanes.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 11, 2014)

I have no idea what a landing light is capable of. 

I do know if your 200mw is indeed 200mw, then no handheld light could dream of "out throwing" it. 
200mw will go several miles. 
A 1000mw 445nm can be seen from the International space station. So you can't really compare the throw of a light to a laser. Especially a 532nm (green) it's no contest.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Do you think, that the TK75, TK61, And my 200 mW, can beat a plane landinglight, when it comes to throw?
> 
> I mean landingheadlights of todays commercial airplanes, like boeing, etc.
> 
> I hope at least my stock version of the TK61, can beat or reach the landinglights of commercial passenger airplanes.



From car headlight to airplane lights. Where does it stop???


----------



## Tmack (Jun 11, 2014)

Who knows the specs of Boeing landing lights? 

Vn? Haha.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> From car headlight to airplane lights. Where does it stop???



Because it has my interest....simple.

Why does other persons compare footbal, with hockey? Because that person has fun and interest about it.

You cannot speak for another person.

I hope you understand it. You like lights too, thats why you have flashlights isnt it?

I like all lightsources, thats why i have flashlights, thats why i like carheadlights, airplanelandinglights, lasers, and so on.

And this is the forum about all lightsources.

Have a nice day, and enjoy the nice weather here in holland. I get a cold beer, and order a big pizza.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> And this is the forum about all lightsources.


Right forum. Wrong thread.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Why does other persons compare footbal, with hockey?



I don't know anyone who does this. There is no point...they have completely different rules. 

If you like different types of lights, why don't you do a little basic research, and inform people about them in a thread of your own? You would learn a lot more, and we wouldn't have to continually answer pointless questions. You often ask "can it beat [example]", without specifying what you mean by that. Sure, a laser can hit something a long way off, but it won't light it up very well. You won't necessarily be able to see anything other than the dot itself. So does that "beat" a thrower meant for illumination? Who can say? They are again completely different things, and comparing them shows a lack of understanding of what the intended purpose is.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Right forum. Wrong thread.




There you right.

But for other.....enjoy your flashlights, like we all here do.

Especially our TK61...its a beast!


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 16, 2014)

ven said:


> Out of interest here,can the body from the tk61 be removed off head,the body of the tk75 and extension fitted to the tk61 so all looks same,just a thought if own both,that way can all be in keeping............if that mattered to peeps of course:thumbsup:
> 
> Great pics guys:twothumbs



I think so, if I'm understanding your question correctly. I have both the TK75 and TK61, and what I know is that I can remove the body from one, and attach it (along with the battery carrier) to the other. You have to ditch the tailcap on one of the tubes to make it work. I don't have enough 18650 batteries to fill all eight slots, but putting four cells in the carrier furthest away from the head (and zero cells in the nearest carrier) works fine. 

I was thinking about buying the separate extension tube when I had just one light, but once I got the second light, I realized that one lights' body can serve as the extension for the other light, so long as your're not trying to use both lights at the same time.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

I got the extension, then a 61. 
One day I'll try three tubes lol. 
That's supposedly the max. 
God knows I have enough batteries haha

This picture took about 30 18650 
And a few handfuls of smaller cells


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

Was your bed sheet burnt?


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 18, 2014)

Can i expect that the stock version really gives 170 kcD? And not much lower?

Like the manufacterer state of 170 kcD, as read in the manual of the TK61, is that really measured by Fenix, or how they come at this measure?


Is that really measured? Or is it selltalk.

I read here on CPF, that a TK61 owner only measures 130 kcD on his TK61, instead of 170 kcD.

Thats dissapointing isnt it? Not much more intensity than the 2900 lumen TK75, and the same beamintensity of the RC40.

When you read the light has 170 kcD, than you want 170 kcD, and not only 130 kcD.

Please explain me more. Lucky mine is more than 170 kcD.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Can i expect that the stock version really gives 170 kcD? And not much lower?
> 
> Like the manufacterer state of 170 kcD, as read in the manual of the TK61, is that really measured by Fenix, or how they come at this measure?
> 
> ...


They measure their lights according ANSI standards. A company needs to follow rules given by ANSI to say they follow the ANSI standard. For more info I would suggest you visit the website of ANSI.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 18, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> As lux is the lumens per square meter, generally, you can assume that the change in cd will be proportional to the lumen output for the same light...IE: If you cut the lumens in half, you are cutting the cd in half.
> 
> 
> To clarify one part above - if a light has a cd of 170,000, that is the cd, NOT the K cd. The k stands for 1,000, so a k cd is a thousand cd.
> ...



Will the TK61 be visible, when (at a cloudy day, at late afternoon) i leave the light alone, pointed at me, and i go at a point away from the light at 200 meters, at low 340 cd, at medium, 26000 cd? at high 68000 cd and what about the visibility of the TK61, when im at 200 meters away from it (pointed at me) at a overcast cloudy day at late afternoon, in spring?

I cannot test this for myself, because of the possibility of the light get stolen, by people.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Will the TK61 be visible, when (at a cloudy day, at late afternoon) i leave the light alone, pointed at me, and i go at a point away from the light at 200 meters, at low 340 cd, at medium, 26000 cd? at high 68000 cd and what about the visibility of the TK61, when im at 200 meters away from it (pointed at me) at a overcast cloudy day at late afternoon, in spring?
> 
> I cannot test this for myself, because of the possibility of the light get stolen, by people.



ow you can see the light coming from the flashlight itself, but if you see anything around I don't know. You should test it with a friend or something.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 18, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. You'll Definitely be able to see the light itself, but as far as illuminating the area on low at 200m is questionable


----------



## martinaee (Jul 26, 2014)

So....

Is it just me or is it more than likely Fenix is going to slap an MT-G2 into a "TK61 UE" in the future? Honestly that's what I'm kind of waiting out for. I don't know if the reflector is super optimized for the MT-G emitter but I could see it still throwing like a champ given how ridiculously huge the TK61 reflector is. I was dissapointed when Fenix didn't release the TK61 in a neutral tint. A neutral to warmish even higher output TK61 with somewhat fewer candelas would be perfect for me. I'm guessing the increased max output would help get that beam out close to the same distance anyway. Anyway here's hoping this happens. I know that Armytek Grizzly is coming out soon, right? It has a much smaller reflector though so probably still is going to have a relatively broad beam. If they do this I really hope they keep a high output near 1000 lumens still that doesn't have a thermal step down.


----------



## credo (Jul 26, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Will the TK61 be visible, when (at a cloudy day, at late afternoon) i leave the light alone, pointed at me, and i go at a point away from the light at 200 meters, at low 340 cd, at medium, 26000 cd? at high 68000 cd and what about the visibility of the TK61, when im at 200 meters away from it (pointed at me) at a overcast cloudy day at late afternoon, in spring?
> 
> I cannot test this for myself, because of the possibility of the light get stolen, by people.


Maybe get someone to hold it for you? Unless someone has done the same test any answer would be a guess.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 26, 2014)

martinaee said:


> So....
> 
> Is it just me or is it more than likely Fenix is going to slap an MT-G2 into a "TK61 UE" in the future? Honestly that's what I'm kind of waiting out for. I don't know if the reflector is super optimized for the MT-G emitter but I could see it still throwing like a champ given how ridiculously huge the TK61 reflector is. I was dissapointed when Fenix didn't release the TK61 in a neutral tint. A neutral to warmish even higher output TK61 with somewhat fewer candelas would be perfect for me. I'm guessing the increased max output would help get that beam out close to the same distance anyway. Anyway here's hoping this happens. I know that Armytek Grizzly is coming out soon, right? It has a much smaller reflector though so probably still is going to have a relatively broad beam. If they do this I really hope they keep a high output near 1000 lumens still that doesn't have a thermal step down.



I think Thrunite TN35 is pretty close to your desire here.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 26, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I think Thrunite TN35 is pretty close to your desire here.



LOL I know. I remember reading that excellent review on the TN35 too. I don't know--- I just am not sure if I like a rotary ring for selection. 

The TN35 has a 79mm bezel diameter and the TK61 has a 96mm bezel diameter. I know that doesn't describe the reflector but I'm assuming it's bigger on the TK61? Has anybody done modifications to a TK61 and put an MT-G2 into it successfully?


----------

